# Home Goods/Marshalls/TJ Maxx 2019



## OscarBelle (Aug 4, 2018)

Nothing yet in those stores, but hoping folks would jump in to share some past year finds as we all anxiously wait for the treasure hunt to officially kick off...

This little guy was from HG several years ago, and each of the pumpkin holds a tealight inside.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhh I was waiting for a Home Good thread to be started! ?

I just so happened to have this photo handy because I am trying to sell these guys. It’s actually kind of a funny story how I even ended up with them. 

First, let me just say that I have a HUUUUUUGE bust obsession. Among others, but that’s a story for another thread. I can’t recall where I first saw them, whether it was here in the forums or actually in Home Goods. But there I was, in Home Goods looking for Halloween busts when I come across both the bride and groom. I immediately put them both in my cart. But then as I was pushing the cart down the isles browsing at other things, I said to myself, do you really need these? Where are you going to put them? Do you really need to spend $150 on them? At the time I think they were like $75 a piece? I can’t remember the exact amount. So in that split second, I did the ultimate shopper no-no: I abandoned my cart. Walked straight out the door and went home.

Fast forward to the next day. I’m sitting at work, and it was all I could do to try and concentrate. I just kept thinking about those busts! The morning goes by......still thinking.....then lunchtime goes by.......still thinking.....then early afternoon. Still thinking about those busts!

So I stood up and said that’s it! I have to have them! I left work early (thank goodness it’s really flexible where I work) and I drove straight to Home Goods praying that they would still be there. Maybe my cart abandonment was a good thing, since it might’ve taken a few hours or even til the next morning for the sales associates to get around to putting the things from that cart back onto the shelves.

My luck struck...I spied them on the front shelves as soon as I walked in the door! And to top it off, they were marked down in price from the day before! It was like they were meant to be mine.

So now you’re probably wondering, why sell them. Well, that’s an answer that many of you can probably relate to. I literally have no space to put these, or more importantly, no space to store them. I have 2 spare bedrooms full of Halloween decorations, not including what I have in the garage. And I keep buying new stuff. I am starting to curb my spending, but I know I will buy a few new things each year, and I need to make room for it.

My bust obsession has runneth over, and these 2 didn’t make the cut. As much as I love them, I admired and appreciated them during the time I had them, but it’s time for them to move on.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OH I feel your HG bust obsession! I only have the Bride & she was marked down too because she was missing the flashing eyes. She HUGE & while I love her she doesn't fit without the Groom but I can't justify him since I have pretty much ALL of the others. I'm not even sure this is all of them! I have the original Frankenstein that looks like a male supermodel but at least his bolts are in his neck & not his head like the newer version. I also repainted him green.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Jumping in so I can be updated on what they have in the stores.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@RCIAG yeah I remember seeing yours last year or possibly even the year before! I LOVE your collection, all the older ones that they made with the decorative pedestal bases. I hadn’t discovered these busts from Home Goods until after the fact, if you can believe it I wasn’t a huge Home Goods shopper, so thats what set my bust search in motion. Never found any of them though, just the ones they made after that.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG - Absolutely love the picture of your bust collection. Especially love Peter Cushing above your fireplace mantel.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That was just a paused movie. When I take pics of the mantle for Halloween or Christmas I like to have the TV on something seasonal. That was some Hammer movie.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Love those old "Hammer" movies.


----------



## OscarBelle (Aug 4, 2018)

I only have Edgar and Oscar, and have them out for display all year around. ?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> OH I feel your HG bust obsession! I only have the Bride & she was marked down too because she was missing the flashing eyes. She HUGE & while I love her she doesn't fit without the Groom but I can't justify him since I have pretty much ALL of the others. I'm not even sure this is all of them! I have the original Frankenstein that looks like a male supermodel but at least his bolts are in his neck & not his head like the newer version. I also repainted him green.


I love your witch head from Zulily! I actually haven't had mine out the past couple of years due to not really having anywhere to place her. I'm going to make it my mission to find a home for her this year.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhh I was waiting for a Home Good thread to be started! ?
> 
> I just so happened to have this photo handy because I am trying to sell these guys. It’s actually kind of a funny story how I even ended up with them.
> 
> ...



I have both of these as well! The only thing I never really liked was that the groom had that red flower on him, but he does make an excellent spooky Christmas decoration!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> I have both of these as well! The only thing I never really liked was that the groom had that red flower on him, but he does make an excellent spooky Christmas decoration!


Yeah it sort of stands out a little since there is literally no color on either of them! It’s almost like he is a very subdued dio de los muertos skeleton with his hat and the print on his shirt.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

They'd be great for a Halloween wedding... I'm hoping home goods goes back to the better quality decor they did years past. My favorites of mine are the old crone with the raven and the voodoo guy, Dracula... They need to do wolfman and a gypsy


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Homegoods is an obsession of mine once they start to get stuff in. I have 3 close by and hit them all at least once a week.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Homegoods is an obsession of mine once they start to get stuff in. I have 3 close by and hit them all at least once a week.


Lol. I'm sooooo telling my husband you trifecta every week. He still thinks after many years of this I'm the only one with a hg Halloween thing going on.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

This is one of the three tombstones I bought at HomeGoods 11/1/2017 for $80 combined. This was $30 after 50% off. It's 37" high! If you look in the background you see that it towers over a Grandinroad one. And I love Grandinroad's tombstones! ￼￼Spirit would charge $200.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I remember a salesperson at Homegoods telling me a few years ago that once they start to get Halloween in, ALL of their trucks, I think 3 per week, have Halloween stuff. Good excuse to make the rounds regularly. I love those tombstones Restless Acres, I am working on replacing my foam ones with resin little by little so I hope they have them this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Traveled to a Home Goods near me just a bit ago. So disappointed. They had absolutely NO Halloween merchandise out yet. Bummer.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Traveled to a Home Goods near me just a bit ago. So disappointed. They had absolutely NO Halloween merchandise out yet. Bummer.


No Halloween yet, but I hope you looked at the tabletop home decor items. That’s where I recently got a huge 7-8 inch onyx sphere and a gold iguana perched on a crystal ball. I’ll be able to work both pieces into my indoor Halloween displays. The sphere was hidden behind a bunch of things to prevent it from rolling off the shelf.
It’s all about the hunt! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I finally made it to my Homegoods yesterday and found both the iguana and onyx crystal balls! They had 2 really large iguanas as well (about 2 or 3x the size of the one on the crystal ball), and was almost tempted to get one since it coordinated, but I didn’t. It was a stretch for me just to get the crystal ball (style wise), but you’re right @Bobbiejo, in person it was too cute to pass up! And the onyx, really couldn’t pass up the price on that one for $20. They had an onyx cluster too that I almost bought, but decided to let that one go. 

Sorry, I should’ve taken pics while I was there, but I always get so flustered and annoyed when I go to a Homegoods because there are just too many people there. I hate crowded stores, and every time I go in one, it reminds me why I do most of my shopping online.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ugh!!! Looks like I'm headed to my one and only Homegoods and TJ Maxx tomorrow!!! Y'all started me on a crystal ball kick!!


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

dbruner said:


> I remember a salesperson at Homegoods telling me a few years ago that once they start to get Halloween in, ALL of their trucks, I think 3 per week, have Halloween stuff. Good excuse to make the rounds regularly. I love those tombstones Restless Acres, I am working on replacing my foam ones with resin little by little so I hope they have them this year.


Last year, my Homegoods could have carried all their Halloween stuff in the back of a small minivan. I was very underwhelmed by their selection.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Stuff are beginning to show up on the TJ Maxx website, like the Magenta Spirits Appetizer Plates.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

oscar&belle said:


> Stuff are beginning to show up on the TJ Maxx website, like the Magenta Spirits Appetizer Plates.
> View attachment 713965


Those are cute!! I kinda giggled when I read it and basically saw “Spirit Cheese”!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone comes across this, either in the stores or on TJMaxx.com please let me know! I’ve been trying to chase down one of these for 2 years now and I keep missing it. Not sure if it will come back this year but who knows.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If anyone comes across this, either in the stores or on TJMaxx.com please let me know! I’ve been trying to chase down one of these for 2 years now and I keep missing it. Not sure if it will come back this year but who knows.
> 
> View attachment 713985


@Spirits Vineyard me too!!!! I am in desperate need of this water globe without paying jacked up eBay price for it!









NWT Headless Horseman LED Jack-o-lantern Snowglobe- VHTF | eBay


Headless Horseman Snowglobe- VHTF. Condition is New.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> @Spirits Vineyard me too!!!! I am in desperate need of this water globe without paying jacked up eBay price for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we’ve both probably been watching that same person try to sell that over the last year! Ever since last Halloween season (just after TJMaxx briefly brought them back online and quickly sold out) I have seen the same person try and sell that, first it started out at like $150. Over the months it slowly went down because obviously it wasn’t selling....to finally at the price it’s at now. The seller, who I’m convinced is no doubt one of us forumers, doesn’t get it. Yeah, we may really want it, but NOT for that price! The thing only cost $15 originally!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> So we’ve both probably been watching that same person try to sell that over the last year! Ever since last Halloween season (just after TJMaxx briefly brought them back online and quickly sold out) I have seen the same person try and sell that, first it started out at like $150. Over the months it slowly went down because obviously it wasn’t selling....to finally at the price it’s at now. The seller, who I’m convinced is no doubt one of us forumers, doesn’t get it. Yeah, we may really want it, but NOT for that price! The thing only cost $15 originally!


Yep, it's been on my watch list for a very long time. I can't justify that price. And I tried getting one when TJMaxx posted them online last year but my order was canceled. Guess the hunt continues. If I ever find two, I will get it for you.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have a feeling we may have missed the boat on that one! But who knows, maybe they’ll do a remake of it, seeing as how they like to do that with some of their stuff. One can hope! ?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> So we’ve both probably been watching that same person try to sell that over the last year! Ever since last Halloween season (just after TJMaxx briefly brought them back online and quickly sold out) I have seen the same person try and sell that, first it started out at like $150. Over the months it slowly went down because obviously it wasn’t selling....to finally at the price it’s at now. The seller, who I’m convinced is no doubt one of us forumers, doesn’t get it. Yeah, we may really want it, but NOT for that price! The thing only cost $15 originally!


I'm pretty sure I have one never used, along with the life size figure cvs sold n an animated large painting/prob from kirks n poss something else. I'm just not going to use I'm into other stuff n no room. If anyone's interested, have at it. I'll be unpacking n setting up in two weeks or so. Got too much stuff


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have one never used, along with the life size figure cvs sold n an animated large painting/prob from kirks n poss something else. I'm just not going to use I'm into other stuff n no room. If anyone's interested, have at it. I'll be unpacking n setting up in two weeks or so. Got too much stuff


I would definitely be interested....lemme know how much you want for it! ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Just left HomeGoods (Northern Michigan here) and they have Halloween out! Not a ton, and it was still being shelved.

Witch legs in glitter pots, a very expensive $150 skeleton candy holder, and a few of the mercury glass pumpkins. A few skulls, and pillows.

A good start! Nothing at the TJ Maxx here today.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Andromalius said:


> Just left HomeGoods (Northern Michigan here) and they have Halloween out! Not a ton, and it was still being shelved.
> 
> Witch legs in glitter pots, a very expensive $150 skeleton candy holder, and a few of the mercury glass pumpkins. A few skulls, and pillows.
> 
> A good start! Nothing at the TJ Maxx here today.


No pictures? ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> No pictures? ?


Sorry I didn't think to take any when I was there. I have to go back and return something tomorrow. Will post some then


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you thank you, oscar&belle for posting these. I have wanted them for a few years now and never saw one in person.


oscar&belle said:


> Stuff are beginning to show up on the TJ Maxx website, like the Magenta Spirits Appetizer Plates.
> View attachment 713965


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I have friends around the country scout for me and one in Chicago got me a headless horseman a couple of years ago.Then next year I found one that was made backwards in some way at my local store, but I got it anyway. Since then my original won't light anymore. I would so get another if I found one.


spoiledbrat2910 said:


> @Spirits Vineyard me too!!!! I am in desperate need of this water globe without paying jacked up eBay price for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

It's true! They seem to be getting stock in much earlier than last year. Today on the way back from my Dr appt I stopped at 2 Homegoods in So CA. The Pasadena store had about 4 endcaps, the La Cañada store had about 15 items total. I stopped at 1 TJ Maxx in La Cañada and they had zip. Sorry, no photos as I have a broken foot and it was throbbing so I was in and out quickly. Just wanted to see what was coming.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I was at two stores this week and they didn’t haven’t any Halloween out. It’s all still back to school supplies around here.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If anyone comes across this, either in the stores or on TJMaxx.com please let me know! I’ve been trying to chase down one of these for 2 years now and I keep missing it. Not sure if it will come back this year but who knows.
> 
> View attachment 713985


Saw this several times in several locations last year. I'll let you if I see it again.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll keep my eyes open for the globe too because it seems to be a big hit around here. 

I think the combo TJMaxx/HG near my in-laws has finally reopened. They got hit by a tornado over a year ago & it's taken them that long to get around to re-opening. I'm hoping they've skipped right to Halloween since they're having a fresh opening.


----------



## ScaryMom (Aug 22, 2012)

Shop set date is 8/3. Merchandise will slowly flow in. We have one trophy piece so far, a tombstone with light up eyes. $99


----------



## ScaryMom (Aug 22, 2012)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 714212





Spirits Vineyard said:


> If anyone comes across this, either in the stores or on TJMaxx.com please let me know! I’ve been trying to chase down one of these for 2 years now and I keep missing it. Not sure if it will come back this year but who knows.
> 
> View attachment 713985


I will keep an ? out for you.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Glad to see those cabinets are back again this year, and with different “skins”. I already have 2, and have thought about buying the white one, but really just don’t have the space for it!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Glad to see those cabinets are back again this year, and with different “skins”. I already have 2, and have thought about buying the white one, but really just don’t have the space for it!


How do you display the cabinets?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> I'll keep my eyes open for the globe too because it seems to be a big hit around here.
> 
> I think the combo TJMaxx/HG near my in-laws has finally reopened. They got hit by a tornado over a year ago & it's taken them that long to get around to re-opening. I'm hoping they've skipped right to Halloween since they're having a fresh opening.


Will pick up if I see any


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> How do you display the cabinets?


I had a console table in my dining room where I put them, and I just decorated the whole top w/ Halloween mugs and other tabletop decor. My problem this year is I don’t have that table anymore (at least in the dining room). I swapped it out for a curio cabinet. That will be my challenge this year.....to figure out where to display it. I’d love to be able to just put it on my kitchen countertop, but there’s not enough clearance for it.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I will keep my eyes peeled for the Headless Horseman globe, too. I was lucky enough to snatch one up a few years back.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 714216


Can I ask what state you are in? I called 3 in my philly suburbs today and they all said no Halloween until August!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I think I have 2 of those globes. But honestly , I think I bought the 2nd because I was getting an air bubble in the top of the first one.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

pipresidente said:


> Can I ask what state you are in? I called 3 in my philly suburbs today and they all said no Halloween until August!


I am in Traverse City Michigan.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

screamqueen2012 said:


> My favorites of mine are the old crone with the raven and the voodoo guy,


What does the voodoo guy look like?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Andromalius - Thank you for all of the pictures. I do like the looks of the garland that they have available.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Went by the local homegoods today saw some halloween stuff


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Malicious said:


> Went by the local homegoods today saw some halloween stuff


What state/city are you located? There's absolutely Zero in my local Home goods


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> What state/city are you located? There's absolutely Zero in my local Home goods


Central coast of California


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Bought these and they arrived today! Easy peasy. No driving out and scouring the store to find they dont have them. Again. And they weren’t broken like the last dishes I ordered from TJ Maxx.


oscar&belle said:


> Stuff are beginning to show up on the TJ Maxx website, like the Magenta Spirits Appetizer Plates.
> View attachment 713965


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> Bought these and they arrived today! Easy peasy. No driving out and scouring the store to find they dont have them. Again. And they weren’t broken like the last dishes I ordered from TJ Maxx.


Good deal! I can’t even tell you how many things I’ve ordered that arrived broken. It sort of started to become a joke how many times I was calling or emailing them. With that said though, they were always very accommodating and tried to make things right, like not making me drag the boxed up shards of ceramic to the UPS store to ship back like a lot of companies make you do.


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo (Jun 17, 2018)

Malicious said:


> Went by the local homegoods today saw some halloween stuff


looks like I'm headed to Homegoods tomorrow to hunt for those Pottery Barn wine glasses!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Went by the local homegoods today saw some halloween stuff


Love those skeletons carrying pumpkins!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Does anyone know if HG carries the skeleton flute glasses (similar to the Pottery Barn ones)? I have a few of the regular glasses but would love to get a couple flutes. Just wondering if HG carries them or if I need to stalk PB for a sale to get them there, which of course are ridiculously priced.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

ok not seeing anything I need yet which is good


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

lilibat said:


> ok not seeing anything I need yet which is good


Just wait. It’ll come ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Does anyone know if HG carries the skeleton flute glasses (similar to the Pottery Barn ones)? I have a few of the regular glasses but would love to get a couple flutes. Just wondering if HG carries them or if I need to stalk PB for a sale to get them there, which of course are ridiculously priced.


I almost walked out with a few of the stemless wine glasses but since I am not a big wine drinker I was barely able to resist........but wouldnt you know it I just saw these "double old fashion" glasses on PB and dont ever remember them.






Skeleton Wine Glass | Pottery Barn


<ul> <li>Skeleton stem is handmade of zinc alloy topped with a soda-lime glass.</li> <li>Glasses are not removable from skeleton.</li> <li>Hand wash only.</li> <li>Imported.</li> <li>Hand wash only.</li> <li>Overall: 3.5" diam x 9.5"




www.potterybarn.com





seeing how i like a manhatten now and then I am hoping for a sale before they sell out!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Who says you can’t drink water out of a wine glass? ???


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If anyone comes across this, either in the stores or on TJMaxx.com please let me know! I’ve been trying to chase down one of these for 2 years now and I keep missing it. Not sure if it will come back this year but who knows.
> 
> View attachment 713985


Yeah. I recommend also seeing if there's a thread like the one that was up last year (can't recall the name) where people asked other members to BOLO for items in stores. I have two of these. The first one died after like only 2 seasons. And I got the second one from a member who found it in another Home Goods. I'll keep a look out for you? Most stores, if at all, just get one of these from what I remember.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I must have that sugar skull tombstone!!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Jottle said:


> Yeah. I recommend also seeing if there's a thread like the one that was up last year (can't recall the name) where people asked other members to BOLO for items in stores. I have two of these. The first one died after like only 2 seasons. And I got the second one from a member who found it in another Home Goods. I'll keep a look out for you? Most stores, if at all, just get one of these from what I remember.


Yes, we definitely had a thread like that last year for sure! And mostly for Homegoods stuff, too, if I recall. I don’t remember the name of it, but I’ll create a post and come up with one!


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Any sightings in store aside from those in CA?

More stuff are popping up on TJM website, although most are return from prior years, this haunted house for example.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Does anyone know if HG carries the skeleton flute glasses (similar to the Pottery Barn ones)? I have a few of the regular glasses but would love to get a couple flutes. Just wondering if HG carries them or if I need to stalk PB for a sale to get them there, which of course are ridiculously priced.


I have looked for them every year, but the flutes don't ever seem to be in the Home Goods/ TJMaxx/ Marshall's stores.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

schatze said:


> I have looked for them every year, but the flutes don't ever seem to be in the Home Goods/ TJMaxx/ Marshall's stores.


Bummer! ?


----------



## Zombiekillah (Oct 24, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Went by the local homegoods today saw some halloween stuff


I have to have those wine glasses!!!! Does anyone know about how much they cost? I was planning on hitting my Michael's on the way home today but now it looks like I'm going to have to stop at the HG that's next to it too.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Zombiekillah said:


> I have to have those wine glasses!!!! Does anyone know about how much they cost? I was planning on hitting my Michael's on the way home today but now it looks like I'm going to have to stop at the HG that's next to it too.


Those were going for $7.99 last season at HG if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

oscar&belle said:


> Those were going for $7.99 last season at HG if I’m not mistaken.


Yes, that’s what I recall as well!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hopefully we're going to dinner right next door to HG/TJMax tonite. We need some new sheet & while I'm there I may as well just stroll around & see what they have!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Hopefully we're going to dinner right next door to HG/TJMax tonite. We need some new sheet & while I'm there I may as well just stroll around & see what they have!!



Oh suuuuurrreeee, you just “happen” to be having dinner next door, and you “may as well” check out the Halloween stuff while you’re there. What a coincidence. * wink wink * ???


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Stopped by 5 HG stores today. Two stores had nada. Only a tiny selection available at the other 3 stores. Two stores had stuff that I hadn't seen before but nothing that I couldn't live without. So disappointing thus far...


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Stopped by 5 HG stores today. Two stores had nada. Only a tiny selection available at the other 3 stores. Two stores had stuff that I hadn't seen before but nothing that I couldn't live without. So disappointing thus far...


Very much like my store here. I must say that things are selling out here same day. You really have to go every day to find things. 

It is honestly insane. There was a woman in line with me last week that was asking me with disdain why on earth I was buying Halloween. 

It’s a very in demand thing these days quite frankly. 

The few things I found overpriced like the $150 candy dishes were both gone the day after they came out. 

Crazy stuff!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> There was a woman in line with me last week that was asking me with disdain why on earth I was buying Halloween.


"You should be thanking me. I am buying it so you will not have to look at it the next time you come in."


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Stopped by 5 HG stores today. Two stores had nada. Only a tiny selection available at the other 3 stores. Two stores had stuff that I hadn't seen before but nothing that I couldn't live without. So disappointing thus far...



Oh wow, look at the size of those nutcrackers! Did they look cheap in person?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh wow, look at the size of those nutcrackers! Did they look cheap in person?


They were well made. Clean paint jobs and pretty sturdy. They were like 3 ft tall.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> They were well made. Clean paint jobs and pretty sturdy. They were like 3 ft tall.



I’ll have to keep an eye out for them. I love nutcrackers!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well we went to our Chinese restaurant & they were cray busy so we went to HG & only saw two shelves with a few things that weren't worth taking pics of, fall stuff & a silver skull of some sort.

So I went off to look for a new set of sheets & a bath mat set & found those. While I was coming back from that section I checked out the other stuff & they had larger-than-life sized clear glass skulls & heads.They were in the back of the store, $9.99. I didn't buy one because I just wasn't in the mood.

The skulls were sorta like this only clear, same for the heads. You could put something in it, lights, another skull, they were open at the bottom but the glass was see-through.





Page Not Found - T.J.Maxx







tjmaxx.tjx.com





And TJ Maxx had less than zero stuff. Not even a single fall thing. 

So I bought myself a black shirt.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Home goods haul.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 714698
> Home goods haul.





Andromalius said:


> View attachment 714698
> Home goods haul.


Love what you bought! Especially the pumpkins, I haven't seen those before. What are they made of? Whether it is resin or ceramic, they have nice detail. Their expressions are really cute.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DarkSecret said:


> Love what you bought! Especially the pumpkins, I haven't seen those before. What are they made of? Whether it is resin or ceramic, they have nice detail. Their expressions are really cute.


Thanks! They are resin. They have lights inside. I am planning on painting them a diff color tho.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Andromalius said:


> Thanks! They are resin. They have lights inside. I am planning on painting them a diff color tho.


Thanks! Post some photos after you paint them, can't wait to see. I wonder if they will show up any of my local stores. Guess I'll have to haunt the stores around me from now until mid September.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks! Post some photos after you paint them, can't wait to see. I wonder if they will show up any of my local stores. Guess I'll have to haunt the stores around me from now until mid September.


The HG here literally sells out most of the more interesting things within one day. I have been stalking them every few days when the staff tells me they get new shipments. 

Will check TJ Maxx tomorrow. I will def post a photo for you. I want to use the black superfine glitter by Martha Stewart on them. Keep the inside Orange with the lights.

Best of luck to you in your search!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Oops wrong board


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

@Spirits Vineyard there's also a skeleton nutcracker. Found these 2 at another store. Took some better pics for ya!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> @Spirits Vineyard there's also a skeleton nutcracker. Found these 2 at another store. Took some better pics for ya!


That is amazing !


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

A huge Dios de Los Muertos resin tombstone with led eyes $100


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

This was cool but I have no space for it $100


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> @Spirits Vineyard there's also a skeleton nutcracker. Found these 2 at another store. Took some better pics for ya!


Love them! They’d make a nice display in my foyer!! ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> This was cool but I have no space for it $100


Love it ! How much?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> This was cool but I have no space for it $100


Gotta hand it to HG....they do provide some rather larger than life Halloween props!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> This was cool but I have no space for it $100


Sorry I asked how much and then read your post. Lol. 

We had a few larger things. Very nice but not my style. 

That one in your pic is almost worth $100 ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> A huge Dios de Los Muertos resin tombstone with led eyes $100


Day of the dead has never been a theme of mine. 

But I have been trying to find requests from my it fellow HWF members. 

HG did have some skeleton globes. Didn’t see any requests so I didn’t pick any up.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Gotta hand it to HG....they do provide some rather larger than life Halloween props!


They are truly divine when they want to be ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Lol. 


MasqAddikt said:


> "You should be thanking me. I am buying it so you will not have to look at it the next time you come in."


She was one of those old sour puss types. Ain’t no changing her mind if you catch my drift lol. 

I honestly do not care if people call me weird because I live and breathe Halloween. 

This planet fights and kills and makes everyone else feel awful or at least tries to. 

Halloween makes me happy and it is one of the few things that causes me no stress. 

I am in utter bliss when I think about or decorate for Halloween. 

Best to all of you as well. We are a happy, nonjudgmental group of people who find joy in our shared hobby.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 714698
> Home goods haul.


Omg I have to findthe couple in black for my Oct 30th anniversary!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Omg I have to findthe couple in black for my Oct 30th anniversary!!!


They are my favorite! And we’re only $9.99 so a steal!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Andromalius said:


> Lol.
> 
> She was one of those old sour puss types. Ain’t no changing her mind if you catch my drift lol.
> 
> ...


And you found your “tribe” here!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

screamqueen2012 said:


> And you found your “tribe” here!


Indeed I did ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Andromalius said:


> They are my favorite! And we’re only $9.99 so a steal!


I'm going after work today!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Very glad to have y'all as my tribe!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Didn't see a thread yet so..... 
Saw a few things while out and about today


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

There’s a thread...hopefully one of the mods can merge.

I love the setup that store has with the cubbies......that is not a typical Homegoods! At least not in my area!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

TJM has added a few more things on their site.....up to a little over 100 items now.

TJM Halloween


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Oops I looked through 6 or 7 pages must have missed it  
They also had one side of an aisle filled, thought I got a picture of that too....I guess not


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

I looooove those mugs! We don't have a Home Goods here in Australia, but a lot of what they sell ends up in our TK Maxx stores.....I hope we get the mugs!


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

One of the smaller local stores had a a tiny bit when I was there Sunday. Have to check bigger store next chance I get


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

Took pics on my phone. Sorry if they’re not the best.


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl (Aug 3, 2018)

Andromalius said:


> How do you display the cabinets?


The one I got is made to look like an old fashioned soda machine or frig (I think) so I put it on my counter on an area that swings out from the top cabinets (otherwise too tall) and I put these little mini soda cans in it. They were Halloween additions, Pepsi, Orange Crush, Ginger Ale, and had Dracula, Vampires, Witches on them. You 
can put some battery operated light in there on the top shelf too to light the inside up.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

TJ Maxx has free shipping on everything today.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

My HG/TJ don’t have diddly-squat right now, so I’m looking thru this thread (and 2018’s and 2017’s) to get my “fix”. Can ya’ll post more of your pix, please??? Mmmm...


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Apparently my Homegoods and TJMaxx are just loving the Rae Dunn right now. Had a Halloween display and then a full isle of other stuff. Too bad it’s not my aesthetic!


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

unlovedpoet said:


> Apparently my Homegoods and TJMaxx are just loving the Rae Dunn right now. Had a Halloween display and then a full isle of other stuff. Too bad it’s not my aesthetic!


I was just going to post about if anyone collects Rae Dunn here! I collect and I collect in a town where there are a ton of people and only 1 HG/TJ combo and 1 Marshalls. 

I was going to ask my fellow Halloween lovers.... if any of y'all see a Hocus Pocus mug with the purple inside or a Pumpkin Everything mug, I will pay for it and for shipping!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spookifyKN said:


> I was just going to post about if anyone collects Rae Dunn here! I collect and I collect in a town where there are a ton of people and only 1 HG/TJ combo and 1 Marshalls.
> 
> I was going to ask my fellow Halloween lovers.... if any of y'all see a Hocus Pocus mug with the purple inside or a Pumpkin Everything mug, I will pay for it and for shipping!



Ohhh I’ve not seen anything that says “Pumpkin Everything” on it....I’ll have to keep a look out for that!! I collect (small, mostly the holiday stuff) but I rarely ever see it in my local stores. Had to buy it all off Mercari or Depop.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhh I’ve not seen anything that says “Pumpkin Everything” on it....I’ll have to keep a look out for that!! I collect (small, mostly the holiday stuff) but I rarely ever see it in my local stores. Had to buy it all off Mercari or Depop.


yeah it's new this year!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spookifyKN said:


> yeah it's new this year!


In addition to this thread, make sure to post in the general request thread if you want someone to keep an eye out for anything in particular!

Request thread


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

some things spotted at homegoods. Giant palm reader sign and giant cat in the hat


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

New style of water  glass*







*


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Not much, but it’s gettin there!!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> Not much, but it’s gettin there!!
> 
> View attachment 715037


Love the silver skull stack!


----------



## sequens_vitae_mortem (Oct 13, 2010)

spookifyKN said:


> I was just going to post about if anyone collects Rae Dunn here! I collect and I collect in a town where there are a ton of people and only 1 HG/TJ combo and 1 Marshalls.
> 
> I was going to ask my fellow Halloween lovers.... if any of y'all see a Hocus Pocus mug with the purple inside or a Pumpkin Everything mug, I will pay for it and for shipping!


#iworkforTJMaxx, I’ll keep my eye out for you


----------



## sequens_vitae_mortem (Oct 13, 2010)

Malicious said:


> some things spotted at homegoods. Giant palm reader sign and giant cat in the hat
> View attachment 715021


I want those Fortune Teller Hands!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Love the silver skull stack!


The picture doesn’t do it justice. It’s actually huge!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> some things spotted at homegoods. Giant palm reader sign and giant cat in the hat
> View attachment 715021



A lot of people were looking for that cat last year so that’ll make some people happy to see that it’s back!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> A lot of people were looking for that cat last year so that’ll make some people happy to see that it’s back!


I drove far to get it and had it displayed on the top of a large cylindrical subwoofer and yes, it vibrated off and broke. I hope I can get another as I'd wanted a good resin witch cat with detail forever.

Nothing ever sets on that sub again!


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Malicious said:


> some things spotted at homegoods. Giant palm reader sign and giant cat in the hat
> View attachment 715021


I need that cat! I so hope it makes it into our TK Maxx stores in Australia.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

sumrtym said:


> I drove far to get it and had it displayed on the top of a large cylindrical subwoofer and yes, it vibrated off and broke. I hope I can get another as I'd wanted a good resin witch cat with detail forever.
> 
> Nothing ever sets on that sub again!


Oh no! Well hopefully you find a replacement!


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

sequens_vitae_mortem said:


> #iworkforTJMaxx, I’ll keep my eye out for you


Thank you!!!!!! ???


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, that bat is super cute and I see a few other cats I wouldn't mind snagging, if they ever appear here. Never did see the cauldron cat, so I'm happy to know it's possible it'll show up this year.


----------



## trickster (Aug 24, 2015)

Ran into my local Homegoods and even though I'm trying to scale back this year could not resist this beauty. The cashier said "Your getting Halloween Stuff already?" I had to tell her this won't be here by the end of week when those of us who love this time of year start the hunt . For $29 , well worth it


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

For those of you looking for the nutcrackers -




__





Page Not Found - T.J.Maxx







m.tjmaxx.tjx.com


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Darn! I seem to be having a weakness for nutcrackers this year I already bought a small dracula from pier one! Only thing that might save me from buying this guy online is their shipping sucks! Everything I seem to order comes broken and my local store will not take broken items I have to mail them back!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Darn! I seem to be having a weakness for nutcrackers this year I already bought a small dracula from pier one! Only thing that might save me from buying this guy online is their shipping sucks! Everything I seem to order comes broken and my local store will not take broken items I have to mail them back!


I’m surprised they want it back! I’ve ordered many things from them online that have arrived broken. All ceramic stuff. They told me to just toss it.

But I agree, I’m hesitant to order that guy as well for the same reason. Even though they always take care of me, it’s just a big pain. I may just stop by a store this weekend to see if they have him in person along with his counterparts.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m surprised they want it back! I’ve ordered many things from them online that have arrived broken. All ceramic stuff. They told me to just toss it.
> 
> But I agree, I’m hesitant to order that guy as well for the same reason. Even though they always take care of me, it’s just a big pain. I may just stop by a store this weekend to see if they have him in person along with his counterparts.


Do they go well with michaels nutcrackers?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Do they go well with michaels nutcrackers?


The Homegoods ones are MUCH larger than the Michaels ones, which are just tabletop versions. But yes, they do have a similar look and feel to them!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

@Spirits Vineyard, I've seen the nutcrackers at multiple HG stores already. Hopefully you can find them locally too!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> @Spirits Vineyard, I've seen the nutcrackers at multiple HG stores already. Hopefully you can find them locally too!


I may just have to admire from afar for now! Knowing me, I’d want the whole set and $60 a pop isn’t something I am fond of letting go of at the moment. Too many other things higher up on the list!


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

I hope at least one of my stores gets the palmistry hands. Really want those! The candy holder caught my eye, too. Might be me that ends up dragging my daughter to TJ Maxx/Homegoods for the next few months lol


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

If they have the 40+ inch metal palmistry hand again this year buy it. I bought it last year n use it all over the place


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Andromalius said:


> They are my favorite! And we’re only $9.99 so a steal!


I found them!!!! And they had a groom carrying his bride but they were bronze and silver


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My TJ Maxx has nothing!!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> I found them!!!! And they had a groom carrying his bride but they were bronze and silver


Lucky!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/12x20-Velvet-Ouija-Board-Tassel-Pillow/1000506521?colorId=NS1155377&pos=1:72&Ntt=HALLOWEEN

Looks like this pillow is making a return again this year for anyone who missed out last year it is online at tj maxx


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nc hg reporting in.... lots of pillows throws some coffee cups lots of dishes small to med amount decor.... i got a blk broom n mexican tin witch very good price to go in my witch herb garden. She was on cart to go to the floor. Back room was stacked to ceiling from truck so its begun. Check pillows ouija board esp. tjmax not as much.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Marshalls, etc. here has nothing but fall/autumn/Thanksgiving things out here so far. We're always late getting stuff, but I love going through these threads for a "sneak peek"


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I hit several HG's last Saturday, just starting to trickle in. I am going back tomorrow, I'm looking for the sugar skull tombstone I saw on this thread.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

dbruner said:


> I hit several HG's last Saturday, just starting to trickle in. I am going back tomorrow, I'm looking for the sugar skull tombstone I saw on this thread.


That tombstone is huge. Maybe close to 3' wide x 3' tall! My local store that I spotted at over the weekend still had it last night when I stopped in to check for anything new. At $100 it def seems to be priced accordingly for the size it is.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Hit two Homegoods and a TJM, plus called a 3rd Homegoods and no replacement witch cat for me. Did see 2 of the large metal palm signs, but that's got nothing on the giant resin or ceramic one! $129.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> Hit two Homegoods and a TJM, plus called a 3rd Homegoods and no replacement witch cat for me. Did see 2 of the large metal palm signs, but that's got nothing on the giant resin or ceramic one! $129.
> View attachment 715223


???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

sumrtym said:


> Hit two Homegoods and a TJM, plus called a 3rd Homegoods and no replacement witch cat for me. Did see 2 of the large metal palm signs, but that's got nothing on the giant resin or ceramic one! $129.
> View attachment 715223



Holy crow that thing is huge!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> Hit two Homegoods and a TJM, plus called a 3rd Homegoods and no replacement witch cat for me. Did see 2 of the large metal palm signs, but that's got nothing on the giant resin or ceramic one! $129.
> View attachment 715223


Are you looking for this?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> Hit two Homegoods and a TJM, plus called a 3rd Homegoods and no replacement witch cat for me. Did see 2 of the large metal palm signs, but that's got nothing on the giant resin or ceramic one! $129.
> View attachment 715223


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hit Home Goods and TJ and all of the Rae Dunn they were putting out on Thursday was completely gone at HG. I did get a trick or treat bowl by RD at TJ Maxx. I was able to piece together a few dishes. Some evil woman keeps going to HG and TJ Maxx before I do and buying all of my freakin dishes! She is evil. And must be stopped!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Holy crow that thing is huge!


It is huge. My HG has no nut crackers but TJ Maxx had one. Same price.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

If anyone sees the other two mugs I would be happy to pay someone to pick them up for me. I have snake and spider. Tia!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Hit Home Goods and TJ and all of the Rae Dunn they were putting out on Thursday was completely gone at HG. I did get a trick or treat bowl by RD at TJ Maxx. I was able to piece together a few dishes. Some evil woman keeps going to HG and TJ Maxx before I do and buying all of my freakin dishes! She is evil. And must be stopped!
> View attachment 715243



I gave up trying to chase after the RD stuff. Too many greedy people who stalk the stores so they can grab everything before it even hits the floor just so they can resell it. It’s really annoying,

While I do like the RD holiday stuff, I’ll be honest, the dishes you bought above have more character! I actually almost bought the set that matches your mugs, but ended up not just because I have so many dishes already. I do have a mug obsession though ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I gave up trying to chase after the RD stuff. Too many greedy people who stalk the stores so they can grab everything before it even hits the floor just so they can resell it. It’s really annoying,
> 
> While I do like the RD holiday stuff, I’ll be honest, the dishes you bought above have more character! I actually almost bought the set that matches your mugs, but ended up not just because I have so many dishes already. I do have a mug obsession though ?


I had no idea people resold that. Honestly I’ve not heard of it and it’s not my style. I just looked on eBay and it is disgraceful what they are selling these things for. 

Those resellers are total skeeves.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I gave up trying to chase after the RD stuff. Too many greedy people who stalk the stores so they can grab everything before it even hits the floor just so they can resell it. It’s really annoying,
> 
> While I do like the RD holiday stuff, I’ll be honest, the dishes you bought above have more character! I actually almost bought the set that matches your mugs, but ended up not just because I have so many dishes already. I do have a mug obsession though ?


Oh I forgot to mention the RD isn’t my style. But the cookie jars and a few other things I would have liked. Had I known on Thursday they would be snapped up by a skeevy reseller I would have bought the few things I did like. They looked kind of bland to be honest and I assumed I could come back for them. lol.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

I recently had a nasty Rae Dunn run-in at HG. There I was, looking at the Dunn Halloween mugs, admiring them but really wondering what the big fuss was about. Suddenly from behind, I hear a stampede and what sounded like women in hysterics. Next thing I know, these women rush me, push me to the side, and grab all the mugs!!! I SWEARRRR if I wasn’t already on the phone talking to my mama, I would have slapped a *itch!!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I recently had a nasty Rae Dunn run-in at HG. There I was, looking at the Dunn Halloween mugs, admiring them but really wondering what the big fuss was about. Suddenly from behind, I hear a stampede and what sounded like women in hysterics. Next thing I know, these women rush me, push me to the side, and grab all the mugs!!! I SWEARRRR if I wasn’t already on the phone talking to my mama, I would have slapped a *itch!!!!


lol. ?? it appears the mugs are the resellers dream from what I can see.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Oh I forgot to mention the RD isn’t my style. But the cookie jars and a few other things I would have liked. Had I known on Thursday they would be snapped up by a skeevy reseller I would have bought the few things I did like. They looked kind of bland to be honest and I assumed I could come back for them. lol.


I think the appeal is just that, they are very basic. A lot of it fits in with people who decorate “cottage farm” style or maybe even “shabby chic”. I’m not sure how and when the frenzy started, but once people realized that people were going crazy for a $6 mug, that’s when a lot of retirees and stay at home moms (no offense to any of those demographics here reading this) decided they could make some extra $$ by buying and reselling it. Which of and in itself isn’t a bad thing. It’s one thing for a few people to do it, but now there are so many people doing it that the stores get wiped out and for the non-collectors who just want a few pieces, it makes it very difficult. Som of the more respectable sellers aren’t that bad with their prices, but then there are those who price gouge.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I recently had a nasty Rae Dunn run-in at HG. There I was, looking at the Dunn Halloween mugs, admiring them but really wondering what the big fuss was about. Suddenly from behind, I hear a stampede and what sounded like women in hysterics. Next thing I know, these women rush me, push me to the side, and grab all the mugs!!! I SWEARRRR if I wasn’t already on the phone talking to my mama, I would have slapped a *itch!!!!


Yes, there are countless stories of these stampedes and run-ins. I wish you HAD slapped one of them! LOL ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think the appeal is just that, they are very basic. A lot of it fits in with people who decorate “cottage farm” style or maybe even “shabby chic”. I’m not sure how and when the frenzy started, but once people realized that people were going crazy for a $6 mug, that’s when a lot of retirees and stay at home moms (no offense to any of those demographics here reading this) decided they could make some extra $$ by buying and reselling it. Which of and in itself isn’t a bad thing. It’s one thing for a few people to do it, but now there are so many people doing it that the stores get wiped out and for the non-collectors who just want a few pieces, it makes it very difficult. Som of the more respectable sellers aren’t that bad with their prices, but then there are those who price gouge.


True. Nothing inherently bad about making money. But cleaning out the store really annoys me.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes, there are countless stories of these stampedes and run-ins. I wish you HAD slapped one of them! LOL ?


Yes. Get it on video when you do the slapping please ??


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think the appeal is just that, they are very basic. A lot of it fits in with people who decorate “cottage farm” style or maybe even “shabby chic”.


It could also be that many of the people going nuts over Rae Dunn simply have no personality to speak of and the blandness of most items fits them perfectly


----------



## Scottie.B (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum and a huge halloween fan. I have been looking for this TJ Maxx Dracula bust that was in stores in 2016 for years now. I bought the Frankenstein bust and have regretted not buying the dracula bust as well ever since. If anyone has one and would be willing to sell it or sees it In their store let me know. I would LOVE to get this!! Thank you in advance!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Found a couple more things out today. The witch is about 4' tall and only $40. The pumpkin head guy is $50. The hasta lavista tombstone was $40. Found the skeleton bouquet pillows at this store too.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> It could also be that many of the people going nuts over Rae Dunn simply have no personality to speak of and the blandness of most items fits them perfectly


Apart from the seasonal RD stuff (which I think is “just ok”), I don’t really like the regular RD stuff. Don’t get me wrong because I do like _some_ simplicity... but I kind of find her stuff low-brow? Maybe “low-brow” isn’t the right word. Unrefined??? Idk, the use of these items is just so self-evident!!!! “Drink” “Eat” “Sip” “Spread” Secondly, stop telling me what to do; you’re not my real dad!!!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> It could also be that many of the people going nuts over Rae Dunn simply have no personality to speak of and the blandness of most items fits them perfectly


Lol. It is very plain. I still don’t get it. I would have bought a cookie jar. I have few Halloween cookie jars. Just the McCoy jack o lantern and I’m a jar collector. But this line is very pedestrian. No offense. Just a little too bland for me


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> Apart from the seasonal RD stuff (which I think is “just ok”), I don’t really like the regular RD stuff. Don’t get me wrong because I do like _some_ simplicity... but I kind of find her stuff low-brow? Maybe “low-brow” isn’t the right word. Unrefined??? Idk, the use of these items is just so self-evident!!!! “Drink” “Eat” “Sip” “Spread” Secondly, stop telling me what to do; you’re not my real dad!!!!!


Bahahahaaaaaaaa. 

Do you watch 30 Rock! If yes you’ll get the dad reference. My style is a little more flashy which one might call low brow. Lol.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> Bahahahaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Do you watch 30 Rock! If yes you’ll get the dad reference. My style is a little more flashy which one might call low brow. Lol.


Ok let me stop. Who am I to say or know what’s “unrefined” and “low-brow”, when I was ready to throw down in the middle of HG over some cups ???


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> Ok let me stop. Who am I to say or know what’s “unrefined” and “low-brow”, when I was ready to throw down in the middle of HG over some cups ???


You know. My life is rather boring and dull. I go to work. Come home. Read books or glitter things. 

If you are ever in a HomeGoods throwing down with some skeevy shoppers over some Halloween ware?

Totally CALL ME! That would be the most exciting thing to happen in my whole flipping life ???


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> You know. My life is rather boring and dull. I go to work. Come home. Read books or glitter things.
> 
> If you are ever in a HomeGoods throwing down with some skeevy shoppers over some Halloween ware?
> 
> Totally CALL ME! That would be the most exciting thing to happen in my whole flipping life ???


LOL can you imagine??!! 
_breaks RD ‘Mug Life’ mug to create a shank_ 
“C’mon I got your ‘Spooky’ right here!!”


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I gave up trying to chase after the RD stuff. Too many greedy people who stalk the stores so they can grab everything before it even hits the floor just so they can resell it. It’s really annoying,
> 
> While I do like the RD holiday stuff, I’ll be honest, the dishes you bought above have more character! I actually almost bought the set that matches your mugs, but ended up not just because I have so many dishes already. I do have a mug obsession though ?


Im not a rd fan myself. I use these cups everyday


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> LOL can you imagine??!!
> _breaks RD ‘Mug Life’ mug to create a shank_
> “C’mon I got your ‘Spooky’ right here!!”


Ahhh Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Im not a rd fan myself. I use these cups everyday


What cups? Photo didn’t load if you attached one. Wanna see wanna see!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> LOL can you imagine??!!
> _breaks RD ‘Mug Life’ mug to create a shank_
> “C’mon I got your ‘Spooky’ right here!!”


P.S. I freakin love this board ? ? 

?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 715242


Yes, The one thing I really wanted last year and mine fell in an accident so trying to get a replacement.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> Yes, The one thing I really wanted last year and mine fell in an accident so trying to get a replacement.


You can have mine if you want it. I sent you a PM. I bought it on Thursday and it is amazing. But doesn’t match my decor. If you want it it’s yours. Gift only. No sales. ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Scottie.B said:


> Hey guys, I am new to the forum and a huge halloween fan. I have been looking for this TJ Maxx Dracula bust that was in stores in 2016 for years now. I bought the Frankenstein bust and have regretted not buying the dracula bust as well ever since. If anyone has one and would be willing to sell it or sees it In their store let me know. I would LOVE to get this!! Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 715262


That is amazing. I’ve not seen anything like it this year. Best of luck! He’s a beauty.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't really get the appeal of Rae Dunn. Nothing that I would collect or want.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I don't really get the appeal of Rae Dunn. Nothing that I would collect or want.


Seems many of us are of the same opinion.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Seems many of us are of the same opinion.


Agreed.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

So here's my Rae Dunn story from last year. I found a very basic bowl with a tiny skeleton that said Happy Halloween. I got attacked while in line because the women around me discovered that I wasn't a Dunnie. They hounded me and started making fun of me because I had the nerve to buy something I obviously didn't appreciate. It started getting bad like I was looking for hidden cameras! So I told the cashier I was gonna buy it and shatter that ***** in front of everyone. I finally said it was for my cat. You wouldn't believe the riot that ensued. Those people are crazy. Now I'm looking for them!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> So here's my Rae Dunn story from last year. I found a very basic bowl with a tiny skeleton that said Happy Halloween. I got attacked while in line because the women around me discovered that I wasn't a Dunnie. They hounded me and started making fun of me because I had the nerve to buy something I obviously didn't appreciate. It started getting bad like I was looking for hidden cameras! So I told the cashier I was gonna buy it and shatter that ***** in front of everyone. I finally said it was for my cat. You wouldn't believe the riot that ensued. Those people are crazy. Now I'm looking for them!


Are you serious? I don’t tolerate that nonsense. Too bad I wasn’t there. Lol. Why should you have to lie about why you wanted it? It’s America and you can buy what you like. 

This stuff is basic ceramic dishes with her name on it. The end. No prestige or beautiful craftsmanship. Just freaking dishes with words on them. 

Would have been funny to shatter it tho. Lol.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> So I told the cashier I was gonna buy it and shatter that ***** in front of everyone.


I am here for this ?? ??????


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Andromalius said:


> You know. My life is rather boring and dull. I go to work. Come home. Read books or glitter things.
> 
> If you are ever in a HomeGoods throwing down with some skeevy shoppers over some Halloween ware?
> 
> Totally CALL ME! That would be the most exciting thing to happen in my whole flipping life ???


 Like you are my new best friend! I swear Iam looking for RaeDunn just hoping for a tussle! Bwahahahah


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Like you are my new best friend! I swear Iam looking for RaeDunn just hoping for a tussle! Bwahahahah


Haha! If you need an old, bitchy, fat menopausal lady to jump into the cage match with you, I am TOTALLY your girl!!! ??


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

When I lifted the stupid thing up to smash it, their faces were priceless!!! Then when I said my kitties would enjoy their wet food from it; it was perfect. I got called every name in the book.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The cashier said those freaks harass them daily about new Rae Dunn merch too. Just sad


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> It could also be that many of the people going nuts over Rae Dunn simply have no personality to speak of and the blandness of most items fits them perfectly


Could be! 

But as a designer myself, art is very much subjective and I can’t question the what or the why when it comes to what attracts something to somebody. Everyone has their own reasons for liking or disliking things and sometimes, or really even a lot of times, it goes beyond the physical state. Just something to think about!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> When I lifted the stupid thing up to smash it, their faces were priceless!!! Then when I said my kitties would enjoy their wet food from it; it was perfect. I got called every name in the book.


I remember you telling that story from last year, that was hysterical!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Could be!
> 
> But as a designer myself, art is very much subjective and I can’t question the what or the why when it comes to what attracts something to somebody. Everyone has their own reasons for liking or disliking things and sometimes, or really even a lot of times, it goes beyond the physical state. Just something to think about!


Expound. What does beyond the physical state mean?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Andromalius said:


> Haha! If you need an old, bitchy, fat menopausal lady to jump into the cage match with you, I am TOTALLY your girl!!! ??


Omg you ARE perfect!!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Omg you ARE perfect!!!!


Something to be said for old fat chicks who have been in a bad mood since 2014. ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Something to be said indeed! Something fierce and fabulous!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Ok,


Andromalius said:


> Haha! If you need an old, bitchy, fat menopausal lady to jump into the cage match with you, I am TOTALLY your girl!!! ??


The Dunn Hunters have now become the hunted ?


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Y’all are too much! ???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Expound. What does beyond the physical state mean?


Sometimes you might be drawn to something because it evokes a feeling, not for what it actually looks like. Perhaps it reminds you of something in your childhood or a good experience you had in the past. Smells do the same thing, too. You may hate the way something smells because it reminds you of somebody you had a bad experience with. Also, as another example, you know how you can find someone you don’t know to be very attractive, but after you get to know them, they then become much more attractive? Most art is like that (even down to the simplest of mugs) where it’s true beauty lies beneath its surface.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sometimes you might be drawn to something because it evokes a feeling, not for what it actually looks like. Perhaps it reminds you of something in your childhood or a good experience you had in the past. Smells do the same thing, too. You may hate the way something smells because it reminds you of somebody you had a bad experience with. Also, as another example, you know how you can find someone you don’t know to be very attractive, but after you get to know them, they then become much more attractive? Most art is like that (even down to the simplest of mugs) where it’s true beauty lies beneath its surface.


Thanks. I understand ?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> The cashier said those freaks harass them daily about new Rae Dunn merch too. Just sad


Too bad that they cannot be banned. Retail is a thankless job to begin with and being forced to deal with idiots like that only makes it worse. Plus, decent customers should not have to deal with harassment.

I love the humor in this thread?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> That tombstone is huge. Maybe close to 3' wide x 3' tall! My local store that I spotted at over the weekend still had it last night when I stopped in to check for anything new. At $100 it def seems to be priced accordingly for the size it is.


I have to find one!!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Scottie.B, I have that Dracula bust. I got it a few years ago for another member who was able to find one and didn't need it. I have no idea what I paid for it but it is sitting on the floor in a closet and I would be happy to give him a new home. PM me your info and I will send it for shipping cost.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

dbruner said:


> Scottie.B, I have that Dracula bust. I got it a few years ago for another member who was able to find one and didn't need it. I have no idea what I paid for it but it is sitting on the floor in a closet and I would be happy to give him a new home. PM me your info and I will send it for shipping cost.


You are amazing! ♥


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Andromalius said:


> You can have mine if you want it. I sent you a PM. I bought it on Thursday and it is amazing. But doesn’t match my decor. If you want it it’s yours. Gift only. No sales. ?


I can't thank you enough! You have no idea how much just gas that will save me and perhaps a few more hairs from going grey (2 HomeGoods just checking again tonight). I replied to your pm.

P.S. Are you a bbq fan?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> I can't thank you enough! You have no idea how much just gas that will save me and perhaps a few more hairs from going grey (2 HomeGoods just checking again tonight). I replied to your pm.
> 
> P.S. Are you a bbq fan?


So happy to help out! I am a fan of food of any kind lol.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok, this just blows my mind. So for those of you who buy from a Grandin Road, you’ll know that they carry items from a few high end designers such as Mark Roberts and Katherine’s Collecfion. This year they’ve introduced a new designer, Karen Didion. I’ve never heard of her before, so I cannot speak to any of her work or how long she’s been creating. 

I just so happen to be on the Horchow website, which also has a few higher end designers, such as Bethany Lowe and Katherine’s Collecfion, and saw they now also offer Karen Didion.

She has these 2 pieces, which should or may look familiar to some of you all here. The Frankenstein bust was sold several years ago at Homegoods, although it wasn’t on this fancy base. I actually have this bust! I also have this gold skull that has “Poison” written on its forehead. But it’s just the skull, not all the fancy stuff on the base.

I’m wondering now if she’s the creator of those 2 pieces, or if she just decided she was going to use an existing item (something that she didn’t create) and just embellish it so she can charge an exorbitant amount for it?

Crazy!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

dbruner said:


> Scottie.B, I have that Dracula bust. I got it a few years ago for another member who was able to find one and didn't need it. I have no idea what I paid for it but it is sitting on the floor in a closet and I would be happy to give him a new home. PM me your info and I will send it for shipping cost.


I honestly did not think Scottie was getting that bust. 

Nice to be pleasantly surprised ?


----------



## palefire (Aug 4, 2019)

I have become obsessed with the Witches Brew cabinets, but have yet to find one in the wild. Anyone happen to remember how much they are?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

palefire said:


> I have become obsessed with the Witches Brew cabinets, but have yet to find one in the wild. Anyone happen to remember how much they are?


$40 if I remember correctly!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Who says you can’t drink water out of a wine glass? ???


Dude, those stemless wine glasses are all I drink out of! Water, juice, milk, margaritas... they all work!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

That’s a big boy!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> That’s a big boy!!!
> View attachment 715337


Do any of you ever want to do the Mary Tyler Moore twirl when you go into HomeGoods and see all of the Halloween stuff??

Asking for a friend.....


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> Do any of you ever want to do the Mary Tyler Moore twirl when you go into HomeGoods and see all of the Halloween stuff??
> 
> Asking for a friend.....


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> View attachment 715338


Lol. I twirl. A lot. Much more than I would have imagined I would at 48 years old. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Lol. I twirl. A lot. Much more than I would have imagined I would at 48 years old. ?



45 here, but I feel the same!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ok, this just blows my mind. So for those of you who buy from a Grandin Road, you’ll know that they carry items from a few high end designers such as Mark Roberts and Katherine’s Collecfion. This year they’ve introduced a new designer, Karen Didion. I’ve never heard of her before, so I cannot speak to any of her work or how long she’s been creating.
> 
> I just so happen to be on the Horchow website, which also has a few higher end designers, such as Bethany Lowe and Katherine’s Collecfion, and saw they now also offer Karen Didion.
> 
> ...


THAT IS THE HG FRANKIE BUST!!

That's crazy!!! Personally I prefer the bust we got. I don't like the mice or the price of $175!

Knowing how many ripoffs there are in the Halloween market in general, I'd imagine she was the original creator because after doing some googling it seems as though the company has been around a while. So my guess is she's the originator of this particular Frankie look & then the overseas market ripped it off, changed it & sold it to HG.

At least I HOPE she was the originator.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> 45 here, but I feel the same!


Goodness. Oh to be 45 again ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Andromalius - Agreed!!! To be 45 and know what I know now........


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Saw this cutie posted on Instagram and now I know what (one of the many things) I’ll be looking for!!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If anyone comes across this, either in the stores or on TJMaxx.com please let me know! I’ve been trying to chase down one of these for 2 years now and I keep missing it. Not sure if it will come back this year but who knows.
> 
> View attachment 713985


Me too!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 714214


Ooooooh I love that witch I need her!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

trickster said:


> Ran into my local Homegoods and even though I'm trying to scale back this year could not resist this beauty. The cashier said "Your getting Halloween Stuff already?" I had to tell her this won't be here by the end of week when those of us who love this time of year start the hunt . For $29 , well worth it
> View attachment 715080


Shes adorable


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

I like when cashiers are like, "Getting Halloween stuff already?" like it's out on your shelves to purchase.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ok, this just blows my mind. So for those of you who buy from a Grandin Road, you’ll know that they carry items from a few high end designers such as Mark Roberts and Katherine’s Collecfion. This year they’ve introduced a new designer, Karen Didion. I’ve never heard of her before, so I cannot speak to any of her work or how long she’s been creating.
> 
> I just so happen to be on the Horchow website, which also has a few higher end designers, such as Bethany Lowe and Katherine’s Collecfion, and saw they now also offer Karen Didion.
> 
> ...


These pieces do not look like her other works listed on the Karen Didion web site. In fact, all the witch faces look the same as most you would find at Tuesday Morning, At Home or Home Goods. I guess designers use ideas unless they are copyright protected. It doesn't seem fair, though, to use the name of a designer to sell some of the same items that are only slightly altered for a higher price.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Additional aisle starting to fill in!! I’m so excited y’all!!! Sorry if any repeats made it into the pic ??‍♀


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Tombstone photo op is very cool.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Few finds today.








This has a heavy marble base, nice solid thick wood, broomstick is metal as are the bristles. $29.99.








Last but not least, this big lovely. The cat peering in is my favorite part. Would make a great, giant hand out candy bowl. $199.99.









And yes, the giant palm reader statue I posted earlier is indeed ceramic. I rapped my knuckle on it, no way was I going to try lifting off that top shelf to see weight.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> Few finds today.
> View attachment 715619
> 
> This has a heavy marble base, nice solid thick wood, broomstick is metal as are the bristles. $29.99.
> ...


Love the witch


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> Few finds today.
> View attachment 715619
> 
> This has a heavy marble base, nice solid thick wood, broomstick is metal as are the bristles. $29.99.
> ...


Did you get it


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope. I have this from a couple years ago. A little less half the height and MUCH more reasonable. I want to say it was $59.99, but I can't remember for sure. I know it wasn't over that.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I love the witch with the cauldron. Out of my price range this year. I did stop at Marshalls last night and bought 2 witch mugs. I also picked up a wood mortar and pestle for my witch display. I did see some Rae Dunn pieces but they were not Halloween theme.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

sumrtym said:


> Few finds today.
> 
> This has a heavy marble base, nice solid thick wood, broomstick is metal as are the bristles. $29.99.
> View attachment 715620


So of COURSE the heavy thing is on the top shelf!!? They do that crap ALL THE TIME!!

My hand strength isn't what it used to be so I hate when I have to get something like that off a top shelf. In fact, I'm surprised it wasn't behind several other heavy things!

I do like that photo-op tombstone! I'm going to have to divest myself HEAVILY of many things if I buy that thing though.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

My picture's are most of the same as above... With that said. I could NOT pass up on this sign. It is 5 feet tall and very heavy and made very well.. It was $99.00 and worth every cent..


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

robin19871 said:


> My picture's are most of the same as above... With that said. I could NOT pass up on this sign. It is 5 feet tall and very heavy and made very well.. It was $99.00 and worth every cent..


That is VERY cool. I would probably buy that if I saw it, too!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

robin19871 said:


> My picture's are most of the same as above... With that said. I could NOT pass up on this sign. It is 5 feet tall and very heavy and made very well.. It was $99.00 and worth every cent..


Now that is fabulous!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> 45 here, but I feel the same!


46 here and heck yes I twirl for Halloween!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

LOVE that Black Hat Inn sign! You can add me to the list of those who would’ve also bought it! ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I ordered some solar gateway lights and the pedestal pumpkin but now the lights are no longer on their website


----------



## Nightbird (Aug 6, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhh I was waiting for a Home Good thread to be started! ?
> 
> I just so happened to have this photo handy because I am trying to sell these guys. It’s actually kind of a funny story how I even ended up with them.
> 
> ...


Love! ?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

robin19871 said:


> My picture's are most of the same as above... With that said. I could NOT pass up on this sign. It is 5 feet tall and very heavy and made very well.. It was $99.00 and worth every cent..


I’m coveting your fabulous sign


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

First TJ Maxx/HomeGoods store where I’ve seen lots of Halloween merchandise out. I’m sure they’ll be getting more, but it’s exciting to finally see it out. I did see some Ray Dunn Halloween pieces, if anyone is interested. I picked up a few dessert sized scaredy cat plates. I thought they were cute.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

BTW, there’s a new Ouija pillow out. This one is much larger than last year’s version with no tassels. More the size of a regular bed pillow.


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

robin19871 said:


> My picture's are most of the same as above... With that said. I could NOT pass up on this sign. It is 5 feet tall and very heavy and made very well.. It was $99.00 and worth every cent..


This sign inspired me to revisit my local Home Goods today and although I didn’t find a witch sign like yours, I did find one I’m equally as in love with. ❤?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Chris Overholt said:


> This sign inspired me to revisit my local Home Goods today and although I didn’t find a witch sign like yours, I did find one I’m equally as in love with. ❤?
> View attachment 715769


I have this one too! I keep it out all year long because of the Headless Horseman. ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> I ordered some solar gateway lights and the pedestal pumpkin but now the lights are no longer on their website
> View attachment 715734


I saw some lights in TJ today. Not those tho. HG has those pumpkins. They are really cute and I had to debate whether I needed another pumpkin. I didn’t buy it because I’ve gone absolutely batsh1t crazy this year on HW. Lol. But I’m glad you got one!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I’m coveting your fabulous sign


We all are ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Chris Overholt said:


> This sign inspired me to revisit my local Home Goods today and although I didn’t find a witch sign like yours, I did find one I’m equally as in love with. ❤?
> View attachment 715769


Awesome!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> BTW, there’s a new Ouija pillow out. This one is much larger than last year’s version with no tassels. More the size of a regular bed pillow.


Where?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I saw the pillow in someone’s YouTube store walkthru, but I can’t remember whose it was. It was much bigger!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was wrong....it wasn’t in a video walkthru. I just wasted my time rewatching some videos looking for it! Damn I’m losing it. LOL

It was in Sumrtym’s photo a page or two back, next to the large witch cauldron photo. I noticed it right away because I bought a few of the smaller ones last year and noticed the size of this one and that it didn’t have the tassels.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Where?


I saw a large black one tonight at Home Goods.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Duplicate posting.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Andromalius said:


> I saw some lights in TJ today. Not those tho. HG has those pumpkins. They are really cute and I had to debate whether I needed another pumpkin. I didn’t buy it because I’ve gone absolutely batsh1t crazy this year on HW. Lol. But I’m glad you got one!


I already had 2 of the orange and black ones so this time I opted for the white and silver version. Im excited! But I think I got lucky with the solar lights


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Not the headless hprseman but first snowglobe ive seen this season !


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I saw a large black one tonight at Home Goods.


Thank you! I will go and see on Saturday.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was wrong....it wasn’t in a video walkthru. I just wasted my time rewatching some videos looking for it! Damn I’m losing it. LOL
> 
> It was in Sumrtym’s photo a page or two back, next to the large witch cauldron photo. I noticed it right away because I bought a few of the smaller ones last year and noticed the size of this one and that it didn’t have the tassels.
> 
> View attachment 715776


Thank you. I see it now in the background. I was so busy coveting the witch I didn’t notice. Lol. Very nice!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> I already had 2 of the orange and black ones so this time I opted for the white and silver version. Im excited! But I think I got lucky with the solar lights


I can’t wait to see them in your Halloween photos!


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Chris Overholt said:


> This sign inspired me to revisit my local Home Goods today and although I didn’t find a witch sign like yours, I did find one I’m equally as in love with. ❤?
> 
> They also had this one at my Home Goods.. The quality of the writing on this one is much better than the one at my store.. With my witch sign next to it, it was an easy pick for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

I love the writing on your Witch one and really wanted that one for my witch display. Findings this one instead is just the push I needed to splurge on the Home Depot Headless Horseman animatronic. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Chris Overholt said:


> I love the writing on your Witch one and really wanted that one for my witch display. Findings this one instead is just the push I needed to splurge on the Home Depot Headless Horseman animatronic. ?


I don’t think any of us really need a “push”:??

If I had the room, both in my yard and in storage, I would definitely buy that headless horseman. It looks amazing from what I’ve seen!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Guys!!... it’s almost here!!!... view from the office window









I SEE YOU, FALL!!!!

This is making me feel some kind of way ?? I’ll be hitting up HG during my lunch break!!!!!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was wrong....it wasn’t in a video walkthru. I just wasted my time rewatching some videos looking for it! Damn I’m losing it. LOL
> 
> It was in Sumrtym’s photo a page or two back, next to the large witch cauldron photo. I noticed it right away because I bought a few of the smaller ones last year and noticed the size of this one and that it didn’t have the tassels.
> 
> View attachment 715776


TJ Maxx has ouija pillows on their website online store.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Had to run out to the post office today during lunch and decided to stop by Homegoods. They had a good bit of Halloween out, but it was all over the place throughout the store instead of centralized. Lots of random endcaps, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

More.....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Now here are the goodies that I purchased. I’m shocked that I actually found a couple of Rae Dunn pieces. Especially the cookie jar, which isn’t Rae Dunn but by Magenta who is the same maker. And it’s huge!


























.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I also picked these 2 things up as well.....not necessarily Halloween items but thought I’d share anyway.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I also picked these 2 things up as well.....not necessarily Halloween items but thought I’d share anyway.


Nice amethyst!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Nice amethyst!


Thanks! It’s pretty amazing. They had a bunch of crystals in one section of the store and they had a few amethysts, but I didn’t like any of them. Then as I was on my way to the checkout lane, I spotted another little section that had the wooden box and a few more, much larger, amethysts. As soon as I saw that one I knew it was mine! They did have a really large cathedral one but it was $130. If I didn’t buy anything else I might’ve considered it, but my cart was full of other stuff ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 715246


Did you find your other 2 mugs yet? The HG I went to today only had the 3 that I purchased myself, no extras. But since I am missing the spider one, I am going to be on the lookout for it so I’ll look for yours as well!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Did you find your other 2 mugs yet? The HG I went to today only had the 3 that I purchased myself, no extras. But since I am missing the spider one, I am going to be on the lookout for it so I’ll look for yours as well!


I think I've seen them. I was in one of my local HG last night. I can pick up for you if you can't find 'em.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I gotta say the Rae Dunn thing is lost on me. I like it, it's not my thing. It also feels like it's got the potential to be the new Beanie Babies, you know, you'll see it at flea markets & antique shops for waaaay less than it's cost.

But who knows? I'm sure by then the company will have made their $$$ & won't care.

It also seems like the kind of thing where 2 people show up super early at the store & buy it all then resell it to people who really love it but can't get it because these 2 resellers bought it all. I know that's how many things work but it doesn't seem fair.

I like those potion mugs better than the Rae Dunn stuff. I'm a sucker for the right kind of mug too but I gotta buy 'em in store because they have to fit my hands, not have an awkward opening to drink out of & not be too heavy since my hands don't have the strength they used to. 

That's another thing about Rae Dunn, the mugs are too heavy for me.

I have those Bethany Lowe mugs but I don't drink out of those, they're strictly for display or holding other things.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Had to run out to the post office today during lunch and decided to stop by Homegoods. They had a good bit of Halloween out, but it was all over the place throughout the store instead of centralized. Lots of random endcaps, if you know what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 715817
> 
> ...


ooohhhhhh! Ouija board cookie jar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ok, this just blows my mind. So for those of you who buy from a Grandin Road, you’ll know that they carry items from a few high end designers such as Mark Roberts and Katherine’s Collecfion. This year they’ve introduced a new designer, Karen Didion. I’ve never heard of her before, so I cannot speak to any of her work or how long she’s been creating.
> 
> I just so happen to be on the Horchow website, which also has a few higher end designers, such as Bethany Lowe and Katherine’s Collecfion, and saw they now also offer Karen Didion.
> 
> ...


Just saw something very similar at Wayfair. Credit was given to The Holiday Aisle. Here is the link: https://www.wayfair.com/holiday-dec...y-stand-with-top-hat-figurine-w001776834.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I think I've seen them. I was in one of my local HG last night. I can pick up for you if you can't find 'em.


I’m going to check one more store first since I am looking for something else as well, so I’ll let you know! I really appreciate the offer! ♥


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

marlah said:


> Just saw something very similar at Wayfair. Credit was given to The Holiday Aisle. Here is the link: https://www.wayfair.com/holiday-dec...y-stand-with-top-hat-figurine-w001776834.html


Interesting! I wonder if it’s a Karen Didion product. They don’t mention it in the description, but I would think it has to be. I mean some of the elements or materials used are so close.

I dunno, this makes me really question this designer to be honest. I never heard of her before but she’s been around for years? Something isn’t adding up about her Halloween products I’ve seen so far.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I gotta say the Rae Dunn thing is lost on me. I like it, it's not my thing. It also feels like it's got the potential to be the new Beanie Babies, you know, you'll see it at flea markets & antique shops for waaaay less than it's cost.
> 
> But who knows? I'm sure by then the company will have made their $$$ & won't care.
> 
> ...


I get it. Yeah she’s lost on a lot of people. I only like a small portion of her things, but definitely not everything.

I totally agree with the mugs....they have to feel good in your hand and not have an overly huge lip at the top to be able to drink out of. The thing about the RD mugs is that each one is different. I have some that I use all the time and they feel good to drink out of, but then I have a few that just feel too thick. And then there are of course those that are purchased to be purely decorative like the JP ones. Which by the way I am anxiously waiting for someone to carry the 2019 ones other than Christmas Traditions!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm really liking that cauldron cookie jar and cauldron mugs. Do you remember how much they were?


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> ooohhhhhh! Ouija board cookie jar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Right?!!!??!???! I was thinking the EXACT same!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

sumrtym said:


> I'm really liking that cauldron cookie jar and cauldron mugs. Do you remember how much they were?


Yup! Cookie jar was $25 and the mug was $5


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yup! Cookie jar was $25 and the mug was $5


And just when I thought "yay I don't need to stalk Homegoods this year".....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

sumrtym said:


> And just when I thought "yay I don't need to stalk Homegoods this year".....


I can’t even believe I found this jar to be honest! They had a smaller version a few years ago....same size as the regular open cauldrons, but this one is much bigger! Which for me makes it much more usable. I remember seeing the smaller jar one last year on Mercari or some other resale site and the seller was asking some ridiculous price like $180 or something like that. I’m sure no one paid that, but still. So yes, go stalk those stores! ??


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

The lid makes it much nicer and usable to me. I'd have it as my cookie jar out all year


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected]! Now I want that Ouija jar! @Spirits Vineyard - I also like the simplicity of the Rae Dunn pieces although in no way, shape or form am I a collector. I actually had the matte black Trick or Treat cake stand in my cart at TJ Maxx today, but it just wasn't something I would use enough so I put it back. Properly storing it would have also been an issue for the rest of the year when not being used. It was the only piece of their Halloween line they had. They had about ZERO Halloween so I will be checking back. Luckily for me, I can drive about two straight miles and hit TJ Maxx, Homegoods and Marshall's. I did find this jar today and picked it up. I so rarely find Thanksgiving decor that I like I thought this was something I can display and it will go with everything:


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

I stopped by a Home Goods near my work today and saw some cool stuff. Only picked up the gold skeleton today but definitely excited to see awesome Halloween items filling the aisles.









































































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> [email protected]! Now I want that Ouija jar! @Spirits Vineyard - I also like the simplicity of the Rae Dunn pieces although in no way, shape or form am I a collector. I actually had the matte black Trick or Treat cake stand in my cart at TJ Maxx today, but it just wasn't something I would use enough so I put it back. Properly storing it would have also been an issue for the rest of the year when not being used. It was the only piece of their Halloween line they had. They had about ZERO Halloween so I will be checking back. Luckily for me, I can drive about two straight miles and hit TJ Maxx, Homegoods and Marshall's. I did find this jar today and picked it up. I so rarely find Thanksgiving decor that I like I thought this was something I can display and it will go with everything:
> View attachment 715885


Wow they actually had Thanksgiving out already? I don’t know why I find that shocking....LOL

You can keep that one out all year long! No need to store it.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Did you find your other 2 mugs yet? The HG I went to today only had the 3 that I purchased myself, no extras. But since I am missing the spider one, I am going to be on the lookout for it so I’ll look for yours as well!


Thank you! And no, sadly I didn’t find them yet. If I find your fourth I will pick it up. 

Nice haul today! The cookie jar is awesome and the amethyst is exquisite. ???


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> And just when I thought "yay I don't need to stalk Homegoods this year".....


I know, right? Every time my harsh Halloween shopping mistress has been vanquished, I see a Spirits Vineyard post and I fall off the wagon.

In other words? OH MY GOD HOW MANY MORE HOURS UNTIL HOMEGOODS AND TJ MAXX OPEN SO I CAN STORM INSIDE AND GET ALL OF THEIR PRETTY, PRETTY STUFFS???! 

???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Thank you! And no, sadly I didn’t find them yet. If I find your fourth I will pick it up.
> 
> Nice haul today! The cookie jar is awesome and the amethyst is exquisite. ???


Thanks! I will keep an eye out for yours as well. I’ve seen these for a few years now so hopefully they’ll continue to get more as the season sets in. You know what’s funny? Last year I had the entire set in my cart. 4 mugs, 4 plates, and 4 of those little cups, not sure what they’re called? I also had a set of canisters (not the same pattern), don’t recall the brand but they were black, orange and white striped. As I was walking around the store I just kept thinking to myself, where am I gonna put all these new dishes? My kitchen cabinets were already full! Sooooooo, I abandoned my cart! Just walked right out and didn’t buy a thing.

This year I decided since I have a new curio cabinet to store stuff, I will allow myself to just get the mugs since I have a bit of a Halloween mug collection going. Aside from the apothecary motif which I love, I do really like the shape of them!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I know, right? Every time my harsh Halloween shopping mistress has been vanquished, I see a Spirits Vineyard post and I fall off the wagon.
> 
> In other words? OH MY GOD HOW MANY MORE HOURS UNTIL HOMEGOODS AND TJ MAXX OPEN SO I CAN STORM INSIDE AND GET ALL OF THEIR PRETTY, PRETTY STUFFS???!
> 
> ???


Hahaha! Glad I could serve the Halloween Forum community ??


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Thanks! I will keep an eye out for yours as well. I’ve seen these for a few years now so hopefully they’ll continue to get more as the season sets in. You know what’s funny? Last year I had the entire set in my cart. 4 mugs, 4 plates, and 4 of those little cups, not sure what they’re called? I also had a set of canisters (not the same pattern), don’t recall the brand but they were black, orange and white striped. As I was walking around the store I just kept thinking to myself, where am I gonna put all these new dishes? My kitchen cabinets were already full! Sooooooo, I abandoned my cart! Just walked right out and didn’t buy a thing.
> 
> This year I decided since I have a new curio cabinet to store stuff, I will allow myself to just get the mugs since I have a bit of a Halloween mug collection going. Aside from the apothecary motif which I love, I do really like the shape of them!


Yes I need to make room in one of the china cabinets for mine lol. They are currently sitting on a hutch in a spare room. 

The little cups are like custard bowls or something? I was going to use them as mini candy dishes as I have no other use for them. 

The coffee cups will be great to use in the winter. I like to load up on mocha at work so they will be perfect


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Did you find your other 2 mugs yet? The HG I went to today only had the 3 that I purchased myself, no extras. But since I am missing the spider one, I am going to be on the lookout for it so I’ll look for yours as well!


I found Frankenstein frog .


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

In a lot of the HomeGoods pictures there’s a lamppost skeleton light. Did anyone see what that item does? More specifically is it something you can turn on and leave on?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I found Frankenstein frog .


Awesome! Someone must’ve been up early to begin their shopping day! ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH! More pastel pumpkins!! 

I know there's a whole "Teal Pumpkin Project" thing for kids that have allergies you can put out a teal pumpkin to show you have safe treats for them, but I'm totally not into pink & light blue JOLs.

I don't mind other colors, but there's something about those colors that scream "TASTEFUL HALLOWEEN FOR YOU FOLKS THAT DON'T LIKE TRASHY ORANGE & BLACK HALLOWEEN!!" to me.

I'll stick to the "trashy" darker colors because if it doesn't look like Halloween (or Christmas) threw up on my house & lawn then it ain't Halloween!! 

I like weird, tacky, vintage, weird, ugly, so-bad-it's-good stuff. The kind of stuff that if John Waters walked into my house he'd feel at home.

I know there's an audience for those "tasteful" things but it ain't me!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> GAH! More pastel pumpkins!!
> 
> I know there's a whole "Teal Pumpkin Project" thing for kids that have allergies you can put out a teal pumpkin to show you have safe treats for them, but I'm totally not into pink & light blue JOLs.
> 
> ...



Haha! You just reminded me that I forgot to say that very same thing yesterday when I was looking at everyone’s photos. There are a shi* ton of pumpkins this year it seems, of all shapes, sizes and materials. But when I saw those pink ones with the flower bouquet on it I just thought, that looks something that would/should be in my grandmothers home. No disrespect to any grandmothers here of course.....I exclude anyone who is a Halloween Forum haunter ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Awesome! Someone must’ve been up early to begin their shopping day! ?


Lol. Yes. ? I need the werewolf itch cream one. You need the spider right?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Today’s haul from HG nothing at TJ today


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> GAH! More pastel pumpkins!!
> 
> I know there's a whole "Teal Pumpkin Project" thing for kids that have allergies you can put out a teal pumpkin to show you have safe treats for them, but I'm totally not into pink & light blue JOLs.
> 
> ...


I love John Waters. His books are great if you like to read. ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha! You just reminded me that I forgot to say that very same thing yesterday when I was looking at everyone’s photos. There are a shi* ton of pumpkins this year it seems, of all shapes, sizes and materials. But when I saw those pink ones with the flower bouquet on it I just thought, that looks something that would/should be in my grandmothers home. No disrespect to any grandmothers here of course.....I exclude anyone who is a Halloween Forum haunter ?


I like pink lol. But my home is more neutral based. Otherwise I may be tempted lol. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Lol. Yes. ? I need the werewolf itch cream one. You need the spider right?


Yup!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I also picked these 2 things up as well.....not necessarily Halloween items but thought I’d share anyway.
> 
> View attachment 715844


Oddly enough, I want this box more than anything and it isn't really Halloween. I ran out this morning to two HG's and 2 TJ Maxx and no luck on anything. No box, no cauldron and no Halloween Rae Dunn. Feels like a wasted morning lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 715906


Those pumpkins are cute!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oddly enough, I want this box more than anything and it isn't really Halloween. I ran out this morning to two HG's and 2 TJ Maxx and no luck on anything. No box, no cauldron and no Halloween Rae Dunn. Feels like a wasted morning lol



Oh no! I know the feeling though, that’s how most of my HG trips go. You really do need to look in all the nooks and crannies of each isle because things are just randomly placed. That box was out of place where all the other wooden boxes were. And as far as Halloween Rae Dunn, I could count on one hand how many pieces my store had and I bought half of it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I like pink lol. But my home is more neutral based. Otherwise I may be tempted lol. ?


I like pink too....just not in home decor. My house is all neutral as well. It’s not so much the pink that got me with that pumpkin...I think it was the flower bouquet.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I like pink too....just not in home decor. My house is all neutral as well. It’s not so much the pink that got me with that pumpkin...I think it was the flower bouquet.


Yes. Flowers are too much. I agree. If you ever sell that cauldron cookie jar can you please let me know? I will take it in a heartbeat. Thank you!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Yes. Flowers are too much. I agree. If you ever sell that cauldron cookie jar can you please let me know? I will take it in a heartbeat. Thank you!


Absolutely! And if I see any others in the stores while I’m out and about, I’ll be sure to pick them up. I wonder if they will have them with the other sayings like the smaller cauldrons. I think I bought 4 or 5 of them last year.....Witch’s Brew, Hocus Pocus, No Tricks Just Treats (which is my fave!) and I forget the others.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> I stopped by a Home Goods near my work today and saw some cool stuff. Only picked up the gold skeleton today but definitely excited to see awesome Halloween items filling the aisles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these pics!!

I love it when all you guys post store pics and haul pics!!!!! Feels like I’m window shopping ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Absolutely! And if I see any others in the stores while I’m out and about, I’ll be sure to pick them up. I wonder if they will have them with the other sayings like the smaller cauldrons. I think I bought 4 or 5 of them last year.....Witch’s Brew, Hocus Pocus, No Tricks Just Treats (which is my fave!) and I forget the others.


Thank you so much! ??


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> View attachment 715940
> View attachment 715941
> View attachment 715942
> View attachment 715943
> View attachment 715944


Oohhh! Your HG has so many things mine doesn’t!

Lucky!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Andromalius said:


> Oohhh! Your HG has so many things mine doesn’t!
> 
> Lucky!


Well, I did go to 3 tonight looking for those cauldron kitchen items. And I brought home 3 items I wasn't looking for.....I soooo need to stay out of them. I'll take pics of my items in a bit.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Seems like every store but mine has those $99 wooden floor signs. I really want to find one of those!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Seems like every store but mine has those $99 wooden floor signs. I really want to find one of those!


Mine too! You had some great cookie jars at yours as well. 

The floor signs are divine. I love that dancing skeleton couple as well. We have the golf caddy skelly but he isn’t my style


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Followed me home.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> Followed me home.
> View attachment 715948
> View attachment 715949
> View attachment 715950


Love them all! I picked up that same witch last week. But from TJ Maxx. Great choices !


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Over the last couple of years, varying sizes of these crystal sphere tabletop pieces have been sold at TJ Maxx. Has anyone ever tried prying the sphere away from the attached stand? I’m not fond of the base and was considering trying to take the sphere off for use in another stand. I’m just not sure if the piece is glued together or if it was formed in one solid piece of glass.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> Over the last couple of years, varying sizes of these crystal sphere tabletop pieces have been sold at TJ Maxx. Has anyone ever tried prying the sphere away from the attached stand? I’m not fond of the base and was considering trying to take the sphere off for use in another stand. I’m just not sure if the piece is glued together or if it was formed in one solid piece of glass.
> View attachment 715956


I have some glued glass picture frames that are waiting for me to find the right solvent to separate them into component pieces. I have no clue what glue/bonding agent they use to do this but i wish I did.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> More.....
> 
> View attachment 715827
> 
> ...


I wish I hadn't seen those Ouija board mugs. Now I have to drag my sorry ass to the nearest TJMarshallsHome. You didn't have to take such thorough photos.


----------



## Izzywilder (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey guys am I so glad I found you, where have you been my entire life?

So there was this hipster skeleton bust at home goods and he had a brother that is a hipster Frankenstein. The skeleton was acquired in 2018 but the Frankenstein is allusive and has yet to be captured. 

I am wondering if any of you royal spookinesses can answer some questions. How would I find out who made this so I can try to buy it third party? No combos of any words brings up anything on ebay or Etsy. 

Also, when will home goods start/stop stalking Halloween and what are the best times to see if they have any new shipments 


Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

In my area I was told they add new stuff on Sat and Wed. Not sure if that is the same across the country. The hipster skelly is out this year so you should just keep checking your stores cause Frankie could show back up. I"ve seen it happen before. I do remember Frankie because I remember someone mentioned he looks like Geraldo Rivera.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Izzywilder said:


> Hey guys am I so glad I found you, where have you been my entire life?
> 
> So there was this hipster skeleton bust at home goods and he had a brother that is a hipster Frankenstein. The skeleton was acquired in 2018 but the Frankenstein is allusive and has yet to be captured.
> 
> ...


I have he hipster and have seen a pic on here or in another group that showed him on sale again this year. I really want his brother (the one you called Frankenstein). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzywilder (Aug 11, 2019)

avgjoefriday said:


> I have he hipster and have seen a pic on here or in another group that showed him on sale again this year. I really want his brother (the one you called Frankenstein).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes I know he is for sale this year but no luck with the grab. Do you know if he is from a collection and who might make him? It’s impossible to find any info on him


----------



## Izzywilder (Aug 11, 2019)

Izzywilder said:


> Hey guys am I so glad I found you, where have you been my entire life?
> 
> So there was this hipster skeleton bust at home goods and he had a brother that is a hipster Frankenstein. The skeleton was acquired in 2018 but the Frankenstein is allusive and has yet to be captured.
> 
> ...


By stalking I meant stocking of course... sorry!


----------



## Izzywilder (Aug 11, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> In my area I was told they add new stuff on Sat and Wed. Not sure if that is the same across the country. The hipster skelly is out this year so you should just keep checking your stores cause Frankie could show back up. I"ve seen it happen before. I do remember Frankie because I remember someone mentioned he looks like Geraldo Rivera.


Omg he does that’s too funny


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> In my area I was told they add new stuff on Sat and Wed. Not sure if that is the same across the country. The hipster skelly is out this year so you should just keep checking your stores cause Frankie could show back up. I"ve seen it happen before. I do remember Frankie because I remember someone mentioned he looks like Geraldo Rivera.


Yep & I think someone mentioned Salvador Dali too LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Over the last couple of years, varying sizes of these crystal sphere tabletop pieces have been sold at TJ Maxx. Has anyone ever tried prying the sphere away from the attached stand? I’m not fond of the base and was considering trying to take the sphere off for use in another stand. I’m just not sure if the piece is glued together or if it was formed in one solid piece of glass.
> View attachment 715956


I bought that same one last year and thought the exact same thing....not crazy about the base. It’s too “modern” for my decor. I bought it anyway because I figured the base would just fade into the background when I put it in the same area with the rest of my crystal balls. I’m guessing it’s 2 separate pieces, but can’t see how they are attached, so I’m not sure?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> In my area I was told they add new stuff on Sat and Wed. Not sure if that is the same across the country. The hipster skelly is out this year so you should just keep checking your stores cause Frankie could show back up. I"ve seen it happen before. I do remember Frankie because I remember someone mentioned he looks like Geraldo Rivera.


I think that was me!!!! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Izzywilder said:


> Hey guys am I so glad I found you, where have you been my entire life?
> 
> So there was this hipster skeleton bust at home goods and he had a brother that is a hipster Frankenstein. The skeleton was acquired in 2018 but the Frankenstein is allusive and has yet to be captured.
> 
> ...


I know a lot of the Homegoods busts don’t associate themselves with a particular designer (no label). From what I’ve seen they usually have them for a few years before they stop altogether. We’re just hitting the time where most Homegoods and other stores are starting to fill their shelves with Halloween merch so you need to start stalking the stores now! ?


----------



## Izzywilder (Aug 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I know a lot of the Homegoods busts don’t associate themselves with a particular designer (no label). From what I’ve seen they usually have them for a few years before they stop altogether. We’re just hitting the time where most Homegoods and other stores are starting to fill their shelves with Halloween merch so you need to start stalking the stores now! ?



Got it! I’ll be on the prowl. Thank you!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

The HG/TJM in South Philadelphia has some stuff out.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Someone posted these Halloween bingo plates on IG! I’ve got too much stuff on my Hallowneed list already ? Still no sighting of my cutie-boo candy bowl ?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Izzywilder said:


> Hey guys am I so glad I found you, where have you been my entire life?
> 
> So there was this hipster skeleton bust at home goods and he had a brother that is a hipster Frankenstein. The skeleton was acquired in 2018 but the Frankenstein is allusive and has yet to be captured.
> 
> ...


The frankenstein is at my homegoods now.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

CJSimon said:


> The HG/TJM in South Philadelphia has some stuff out.
> 
> View attachment 715975
> View attachment 715976
> ...


I have to stop looking at these. Now I see fake fortune telling books that I like. Maybe I need a craft project.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love those fake boxes! I have so many of them in different styles that I could make a whole bookcase out of them! ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

schatze said:


> I have to stop looking at these.


Lol I say that everyday to myself too! Must not look, Must not look


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I will have to get some of those boxes, I have some of the resin potion book stacks but I like these and they will double as storage. I went to 3 Homegoods Saturday looking for the sugar skull tombstone, no luck. (still found stuff to buy at each one though!). I'm going to start the rounds again Tuesday or Wednesday. I've been buying the Marbella skull mugs and small plates. They are beautiful.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

dbruner said:


> I will have to get some of those boxes, I have some of the resin potion book stacks but I like these and they will double as storage. I went to 3 Homegoods Saturday looking for the sugar skull tombstone, no luck. (still found stuff to buy at each one though!). I'm going to start the rounds again Tuesday or Wednesday. I've been buying the Marbella skull mugs and small plates. They are beautiful.


I agree about those boxes! No more resin book stacks for me, as cute as they are. At least with the fake book boxes, you can nest them and then just keep the larger one on your bookshelf all year long. That’s what I do!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I have wanted to get this to make my own book box. https://www.michaels.com/wooden-boo...S_N_Crafts&Hobbies_N_N_N_N-_-Crafts+&+Hobbies


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Meadow said:


> In a lot of the HomeGoods pictures there’s a lamppost skeleton light. Did anyone see what that item does? More specifically is it something you can turn on and leave on?


@Meadow, Is this the one you are referring to? It's a solar lantern. I would guess about 2' tall. Here are some pics.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> @Meadow, Is this the one you are referring to? It's a solar lantern. I would guess about 2' tall. Here are some pics.


That’s the one. I actually saw one in my HomeGoods yesterday but noticed in some of the photos other members had posted they were dark silver.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Meadow said:


> That’s the one. I actually saw one in my HomeGoods yesterday but noticed in some of the photos other members had posted they were dark silver.


maybe it was these ( tj maxx)


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Malicious said:


> maybe it was these ( tj maxx)
> View attachment 716084


Yep! Those are them! Find it interesting we have two different stores with two different color variations. I thought they were really neat but didn’t like the $29.99 price tag.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

schatze said:


> I have wanted to get this to make my own book box. https://www.michaels.com/wooden-boo...S_N_Crafts&Hobbies_N_N_N_N-_-Crafts+&+Hobbies
> View attachment 716071


When I want to make a book box & buy whatever storage box is on sale at Michaels in the size & shaped that I want, then Killz the whole thing & then make it my own.

They always have a crap ton of these things & since you're covering it all up with Killz it doesn't matter what it looks like. These are just some they have in their online clearance section right now.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

unlovedpoet said:


> Apparently my Homegoods and TJMaxx are just loving the Rae Dunn right now. Had a Halloween display and then a full isle of other stuff. Too bad it’s not my aesthetic!


 Damn. That spooky mug is one of my most wanteds! If you see it again, I'd love to buy it from ya!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Andromalius said:


> I had no idea people resold that. Honestly I’ve not heard of it and it’s not my style. I just looked on eBay and it is disgraceful what they are selling these things for.
> 
> Those resellers are total skeeves.


People are total skeeves when it comes to reselling Rae Dunn. I LOVE the Halloween stuff. I've joined a couple groups on FB in my area- but I have ladies that will literally wait at the loading dock doors for them to bring the tanks out and snatch everything that's on it. That's not my scene. I went in around lunch the other day and they had a cart of 20 mugs a piece of fortune teller/hocus pocus, and spooky canisters and not one thing was shared. Like, what the hell you need 20 mugs for? Don't tell me you don't resell that.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I recently had a nasty Rae Dunn run-in at HG. There I was, looking at the Dunn Halloween mugs, admiring them but really wondering what the big fuss was about. Suddenly from behind, I hear a stampede and what sounded like women in hysterics. Next thing I know, these women rush me, push me to the side, and grab all the mugs!!! I SWEARRRR if I wasn’t already on the phone talking to my mama, I would have slapped a *itch!!!!


That doesn't surprise me. I had a run-in last year. It was like a scene out of a horror movie!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

robin19871 said:


> My picture's are most of the same as above... With that said. I could NOT pass up on this sign. It is 5 feet tall and very heavy and made very well.. It was $99.00 and worth every cent..


Ours just got this sign and I want it so bad. I just can't bring myself to buy it, when I have no where to put it :/


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> [email protected]! Now I want that Ouija jar! @Spirits Vineyard - I also like the simplicity of the Rae Dunn pieces although in no way, shape or form am I a collector. I actually had the matte black Trick or Treat cake stand in my cart at TJ Maxx today, but it just wasn't something I would use enough so I put it back. Properly storing it would have also been an issue for the rest of the year when not being used. It was the only piece of their Halloween line they had. They had about ZERO Halloween so I will be checking back. Luckily for me, I can drive about two straight miles and hit TJ Maxx, Homegoods and Marshall's. I did find this jar today and picked it up. I so rarely find Thanksgiving decor that I like I thought this was something I can display and it will go with everything:
> View attachment 715885


Great find on the Thankful canister!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I recently had a nasty Rae Dunn run-in at HG. There I was, looking at the Dunn Halloween mugs, admiring them but really wondering what the big fuss was about. Suddenly from behind, I hear a stampede and what sounded like women in hysterics. Next thing I know, these women rush me, push me to the side, and grab all the mugs!!! I SWEARRRR if I wasn’t already on the phone talking to my mama, I would have slapped a *itch!!!!


I thought I posted about my run in last year--still holds up  https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/home-goods-tj-maxx-marshalls-2018.197213/post-2474727

Unfortunately for me, I now collect her Halloween stuff. I am not cray cray like these ladies though.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

schatze said:


> I have wanted to get this to make my own book box. https://www.michaels.com/wooden-boo...S_N_Crafts&Hobbies_N_N_N_N-_-Crafts+&+Hobbies
> View attachment 716071


Michaels usually has book boxes or ones you can redo. If you haven't done one before Dave Lowe has tutorials that show how to papermache it...you can find one you want to make your own n use his techniques. They are funnnnn


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't get the Ray Dunn. Thing is they now are not hand made/thrown pottery and are mass produced. So value as collectible not the same as her early pieces. I told my husband the other day I wish fitz n Floyd still did their pieces. Their old halloween collections were incredible and I wasn't collecting that back then just Xmas


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

Ohio HomeGoods has items out!! I got skeletons already


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

My HomeGoods in Texas has started to put out some Halloween Too.


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> @Spirits Vineyard there's also a skeleton nutcracker. Found these 2 at another store. Took some better pics for ya!


Oh my son collects nutcrackers!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Meadow said:


> Yep! Those are them! Find it interesting we have two different stores with two different color variations. I thought they were really neat but didn’t like the $29.99 price tag.


I believe at TJ maxx online the 29.99 price is for a set of 2


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Yep! Those are them! Find it interesting we have two different stores with two different color variations. I thought they were really neat but didn’t like the $29.99 price tag.


Yeah I've seen both styles and the price is the only reason I didn't pick them up too. I have def been enabled by this thread and have spent a good chunk of my budget this year at HG for sure.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Malicious said:


> I believe at TJ maxx online the 29.99 price is for a set of 2


Well that might persuade me lol! Two for $30 isn't that bad. Anybody have them already? How long does the solar lantern run, does it drain the battery, etc?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

CJSimon said:


> The HG/TJM in South Philadelphia has some stuff out.
> 
> View attachment 715975
> View attachment 715976
> ...


Oh dear Lord I must have her!!!! She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Meadow said:


> That’s the one. I actually saw one in my HomeGoods yesterday but noticed in some of the photos other members had posted they were dark silver.


I ordered the silver ones from the TJMax website. On the site description it clearly says set of 2 but only one arrived! I called and said they left one out but they said they are out of stock and for me to send the other back noting it was an incomplete order! Ugh!!! But I wasn't really impressed. It only has 1 small light inside and the plastic lens is very thin


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Malicious said:


> I believe at TJ maxx online the 29.99 price is for a set of 2


They did not honor that when I bought mine online


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I did find this cutie which will stay out all year


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

jmoss said:


> My HomeGoods in Texas has started to put out some Halloween Too.
> 
> View attachment 716093
> View attachment 716094
> ...


That’s an amazing set up. Our HomeGoods in Illinois had almost nothing. Two center displays and two short aisles, nothing large like what you have. Crossing my fingers they get more.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Lukewa said:


> I am not cray cray like these ladies though.


_ssuuuurrreee_.... ?


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> I did find this cutie which will stay out all year
> View attachment 716113


Cute! I have to admit - someone posted a pic of a Rae Dunn cookie jar that said “haunted” and now I want it... bad....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't collect Rae Dunn but I do want a few of the black Halloween pieces. Can't believe you guys have found some. I went to a couple HG and TJ Maxx's the past couple of days and each day stalkers were a foot. I have never in all my time going to HG's seen so many people scouring the shelves and grabbing this stuff. Only seen regular mugs and stuff, no Halloween but folks go nuts. They were even trading info and joining clubs on their phones while standing in the store. I will never get any with this kind of activity going on lol


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I don't collect Rae Dunn but I do want a few of the black Halloween pieces. Can't believe you guys have found some. I went to a couple HG and TJ Maxx's the past couple of days and each day stalkers were a foot. I have never in all my time going to HG's seen so many people scouring the shelves and grabbing this stuff. Only seen regular mugs and stuff, no Halloween but folks go nuts. They were even trading info and joining clubs on their phones while standing in the store. I will never get any with this kind of activity going on lol


I’m kinda hoping that the frenzy dies down the closer we get to Halloween? Maybe the dunners will shift their focus on Thanksgiving stuff and give the rest of us a chance at the Halloween stuff????


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I’m kinda hoping that the frenzy dies down the closer we get to Halloween? Maybe the dunners will shift their focus on Thanksgiving stuff and give the rest of us a chance at the Halloween stuff????


On the contrary, some stores are already getting Thanksgiving, but we “common folk” never get to see it because those pieces probably never made it to the shelves. How I know this is because if you look on Mercari, there are quite a few people selling the new mugs....

Pumpkin Everything
Pumpkin Love
Morning Pumpkin
Pumpkin Latte
Food Coma (I NEEEEEED this one! Lol)

I guess since Pumpkin Spice has always been the one everyone wants, they decided to make more variety, which I think is actually a good thing!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> On the contrary, some stores are already getting Thanksgiving, but we “common folk” never get to see it because those pieces probably never made it to the shelves. How I know this is because if you look on Mercari, there are quite a few people selling the new mugs....
> 
> Pumpkin Everything
> Pumpkin Love
> ...


So... looks like maybe I’ll be able to get my haunted cookie jar... in December?? ???... on the clearance shelf?... with a chipped lid??...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> So... looks like maybe I’ll be able to get my haunted cookie jar... in December?? ???... on the clearance shelf?... with a chipped lid??...


More like on Mercari or Depop for like 200x it’s worth ?


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> More like on Mercari or Depop for like 200x it’s worth ?


Forget it!! I’m better off DYI-ing my own haunted cookie jar! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> Forget it!! I’m better off DYI-ing my own haunted cookie jar! ?
> View attachment 716146



I love that....”good for trapping pesky spirits”!! ??


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Just like they did with the headless horseman statue, there's now two versions of the witch cat this year. One is larger (a big, heavy cat) at $39.99 that's more than 20" tall. I personally think the smaller size is nicer, but if you want a bigger tabby, he's out there.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

I couldn’t remember who it was that wanted these mugs, but if you are still interested they are available on Zulily right now. Searching for “Halloween mug set” should pull it right up!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I couldn’t remember who it was that wanted these mugs, but if you are still interested they are available on Zulily right now. Searching for “Halloween mug set” should pull it right up!
> View attachment 716151


Aaaaaaand they’re gone.

Maybe they’ll reappear this year at HG ??‍♀


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

just going to put this here instead of opening a new thread as stein mart is similar to these stores. Saw this this morning. I know there's many here who like the witch theme.


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

Just saw this at my home goods. I already have the black hat inn sign, the headless horseman sign, and the three broomsticks cafe sign so I behaved myself.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m looking for the 2019 set


DisturbedKitty said:


> Aaaaaaand they’re gone.
> 
> Maybe they’ll reappear this year at HG ??‍♀


I’m waiting for the 2019 set to make its way to stores!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I fell for the Rae Dunn black pieces. I found them at TJ Maxx, but Marshalls across the street had the same ones. 
I finally found the Witch Cabinet too! I was so excited! Finally somewhere to put my coffee mugs.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

A Little Odd said:


> I fell for the Rae Dunn black pieces. I found them at TJ Maxx, but Marshalls across the street had the same ones.
> I finally found the Witch Cabinet too! I was so excited! Finally somewhere to put my coffee mugs.


Which witch one? (Ha, say that 3 times fast!)
Every time I see one I wanna buy it...and I already have two! The white one keeps calling to me....


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Which witch one? (Ha, say that 3 times fast!)
> Every time I see one I wanna buy it...and I already have two! The white one keeps calling to me....


The green one. I kept finding the Orange Pumpkin Spice one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

A Little Odd said:


> The green one. I kept finding the Orange Pumpkin Spice one.


I’ll be honest, I can’t remember which 2 I have! I know one is red, which I think is apple cider. But I can’t recall the 2nd one since it’s out in the garage and I haven’t seen it in a while. It might be the orange pumpkin spice or the green witch’s brew.

They really are cute though!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have the green and the orange witch's brew cabinets but thinking of selling cuz I really don't have the space for them. Where do you display yours?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I usually can only display one at a time because I don’t have the space either, and they are just a little too tall to fit on your kitchen counter underneath the cabinets above. I have a console table in my dining room that I put it on. But I have so many other Halloween items that I like to display that are competing for space, so we’ll see if it gets displayed this year!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Which witch one? (Ha, say that 3 times fast!)
> Every time I see one I wanna buy it...and I already have two! The white one keeps calling to me....


What’s the white one look like? I can’t remember if I saw it?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are the 2 that I’ve seen in the stores (not my photos)....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

But when I went to look up photos, I saw this one too, so apparently there are at least 3! Not sure I like this one though.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> But when I went to look up photos, I saw this one too, so apparently there are at least 3! Not sure I like this one though.
> 
> View attachment 716213


I don’t think I’ve seen either of the handpicked pumpkin cabinets!!! I do like the donut one, though. It usually makes its way into my cart, but I end up talking myself out of it since I already have the orange witches brew.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

how much are those cabinets? I like the witch one


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen either of the handpicked pumpkin cabinets!!! I do like the donut one, though. It usually makes its way into my cart, but I end up talking myself out of it since I already have the orange witches brew.


Haha YES! I’ve done that a few times! Put it in my cart and then end up taking it back out and putting it back, sometimes 6 isles over from where I found it ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Halloweeeiner said:


> how much are those cabinets? I like the witch one



$40


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here are the 2 that I’ve seen in the stores (not my photos)....
> 
> View attachment 716209
> 
> View attachment 716210


This Hand Picked Pumpkins cabinet is actually a very light gray color on the outside. I've seen one in person this year at HG.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> But when I went to look up photos, I saw this one too, so apparently there are at least 3! Not sure I like this one though.
> 
> View attachment 716213


This one is a creamy white on the exterior. But it's too country bunkin for me....


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I found out the cauldron cookie jar and mugs are marked Whimsy Home by Magenta (same company as does Ray Dunn). Still looking for them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

sumrtym said:


> I found out the cauldron cookie jar and mugs are marked Whimsy Home by Magenta (same company as does Ray Dunn). Still looking for them.


Yep, and that’s why I think they’re going to be hard to find! The people who buy and resell Rae Dunn are also snatching up the Magenta to resell as well.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I went through the whole thread and I gotta say...just like last year HG isn't doing it for me. Kinda glad, I usually over spend when it comes to Halloween so I might sneak by without spending an arm and a leg?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I went through the whole thread and I gotta say...just like last year HG isn't doing it for me. Kinda glad, I usually over spend when it comes to Halloween so I might sneak by without spending an arm and a leg?


It's just getting started. Can't say that till 2nd week of September.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> It's just getting started. Can't say that till 2nd week of September.


Is it just getting started? I hope so! Because I have been going into HG maybe every other day or 2 to see if anything new showed up, but it seems like more of the same items. I was just thinking about this yesterday; when was last year’s peak period for Halloween at HG?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I have the green and the orange witch's brew cabinets but thinking of selling cuz I really don't have the space for them. Where do you display yours?


I have a mid-century buffet in the kitchen where I can put it for now. Unsure what will happen during our party because that is usually where we line up the cups for the keg and the slushie machine. MIght end up in the bathroom with toiletries for overnight guests in it. I was thinking of mini containers with shampoos, soaps, etc... that i have gathered up from hotel stays.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> But when I went to look up photos, I saw this one too, so apparently there are at least 3! Not sure I like this one though.
> 
> View attachment 716213


This one does nothing for me, but I have some friends who would really like it and have fall birthdays. I haven't seen any white ones.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

A Little Odd said:


> I have a mid-century buffet in the kitchen where I can put it for now. Unsure what will happen during our party because that is usually where we line up the cups for the keg and the slushie machine. MIght end up in the bathroom with toiletries for overnight guests in it. I was thinking of mini containers with shampoos, soaps, etc... that i have gathered up from hotel stays.


You have a slushie machine? I’m so jealous. Not that I have parties, but a personal slushie machine would be nice in these crazy summer temperatures.


----------



## Darkjr (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
I'm actually going to HG this Friday and check out what there...I will definitely take some pics to showcase.

Last week the TJ Maxx by my job already has Halloween stuff...and I was able to snag a black Rae Dunn "BOO" mug...my fav mug right now.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> You have a slushie machine? I’m so jealous. Not that I have parties, but a personal slushie machine would be nice in these crazy summer temperatures.


I like to tell people I have 3 children, 2 boys and my husband. It is a pain the the butt to run and keep clean. We really only use it for this party.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Bought 2 Rae Dunn Witch's Brew pitchers (black), 4 Witches Brew mugs (the white ones) Happy Halloween Bowl, and Happy Halloween cookie jar (both white) today. Pics later.

I want the covered black cauldron cookie jar if anyone sees it, please please please pick it up for me!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Still looking for the cauldron cookie jar myself and matching mugs. Same as the above poster, if you see please purchase and I'll reimburse with shipping plus a bit extra. I need to stop going in Homegoods looking for it!

For example, this morning I picked up 3 Rae Dunn Halloween mugs in black, a platter, and a crock which I'll use for utensils year round (just turn the Halloween side to the wall).


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Andromalius said:


> Bought 2 Rae Dunn Witch's Brew pitchers (black), 4 Witches Brew mugs (the white ones) Happy Halloween Bowl, and Happy Halloween cookie jar (both white) today. Pics later.
> 
> I want the covered black cauldron cookie jar if anyone sees it, please please please pick it up for me!


I found the "Pumpkin Love" mugs, the Witch's Brew and Witch candles yesterday. I will keep my eye out for you. I have yet to see any of the matte black, large letter style for Halloween in my stores. :-(


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I found the "Pumpkin Love" mugs, the Witch's Brew and Witch candles yesterday. I will keep my eye out for you. I have yet to see any of the matte black, large letter style for Halloween in my stores. :-(


Thank you so much. What are the witches brew and witch candles you picked up? Actual candles?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, here is what they look like. I had never seen these before. I also have a couple of the glass ones, too.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Yes, here is what they look like. I had never seen these before. I also have a couple of the glass ones, too.
> View attachment 716243
> View attachment 716244


Cool! Thanks for posting


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That baby looks like it might take up a lot of room! I can see why you only bring it out for parties.....kids must love that! Well adults too I suppose ? Most I can do is one of those countertop sno cone machines!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Today’s haul. Not so into this stuff. But I would trade for the cauldron cookie jar or other things? All Rae Dunn.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 716283
> 
> Today’s haul. Not so into this stuff. But I would trade for the cauldron cookie jar or other things? All Rae Dunn.


Unfortunately the “icon” or pictorial Rae Dunn isn’t the highly sought after stuff.....just the large letter stuff is like those pitchers. I kinda like the shape of those mugs though....they’re different!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Unfortunately the “icon” or pictorial Rae Dunn isn’t the highly sought after stuff.....just the large letter stuff is like those pitchers. I kinda like the shape of those mugs though....they’re different!


Thank you! I grabbed and decided I would think about keeping them later. Better than a scalper having them. They aren’t bad. Honestly I like these better than the heavy pieces with the writing. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I plan to go tomorrow after work, will let you know if I find anything good!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I plan to go tomorrow after work, will let you know if I find anything good!


Thank you! I would like to go back Friday. Still looking for your spider mug. 

Happy hunting ? ???


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to two HG's today, hoping to find some black Rae Dunn and or the Cauldron cookie jar. I was at one HG at opening time and there was already a line outside of Dunnies or whatever they call themselves. So even if the store had anything I didn't stand a chance. Looks like they do this every single day...wth. Love the black pitcher you found Andromalius !! Thats some of what i'm looking for. I don't know how you guys are finding it , do the dunnies not hang out in your areas ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Actually, I haven't seen one piece of Halloween Rae Dunn, which is all I'm interested in. I have seen regular pieces , mugs, bowls, cake stands ect but thats not what I'm after. Of course the Halloween is what is elusive and it's what they are all after too because they already have the other stuff so it just sits there for a minute lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I went to two HG's today, hoping to find some black Rae Dunn and or the Cauldron cookie jar. I was at one HG at opening time and there was already a line outside of Dunnies or whatever they call themselves. So even if the store had anything I didn't stand a chance. Looks like they do this every single day...wth. Love the black pitcher you found Andromalius !! Thats some of what i'm looking for. I don't know how you guys are finding it , do the dunnies not hang out in your areas ?



For me, it was a total fluke that I found anything at all. Last year and the year before I found nothing.....zero.....not even the regular every day stuff. So yeah, the Dunnies are everywhere. It’s all luck I guess. But I would never be one of those people to get up early and stand in line before a store even opens. And honestly, I won’t even go to specifically look for RD. If I need to go for something else, I’ll take a look while I’m there, but forget all that nonsense, bombarding the stores before they even open. I have a full time job, who has time for that?!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hummmmm, here is yet again another Karen Didion bust I saw on the Horchow website that has the same bust that Homegoods has sold in the years past. I think this one is what we were all calling the Oscar Wilde bust.

Admittedly, I do like them with all their embellishments. Not paying the $200 for them though.











Here’s the one Homegoods one....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> For me, it was a total fluke that I found anything at all. Last year and the year before I found nothing.....zero.....not even the regular every day stuff. So yeah, the Dunnies are everywhere. It’s all luck I guess. But I would never be one of those people to get up early and stand in line before a store even opens. And honestly, I won’t even go to specifically look for RD. If I need to go for something else, I’ll take a look while I’m there, but forget all that nonsense, bombarding the stores before they even open. I have a full time job, who has time for that?!


Exactly ! thats what I'm saying. I have to work and can't say hey, I'm going to be late every morning for the next few weeks so I can find a cauldron and maybe some black RD ! I wanted to ask these people today if they had jobs because I was listening to them talk and they seriously go everyday. There were men there too. 
Tonight I had to go to Target and HG is next door so I thought what the heck, I will look again, maybe they put stuff out later and I kid you not, 3 of the people from this morning were back in there again too !! I give up. I'm not looking any more. I can't do that kind of silliness. I don't want it that bad.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't get that level of obsession over pottery either. I only have a part time job now but I'm still not getting up for Halloween stuff.

I did it for the Hallmark Ornament Premiere this year but only because I hardly slept the night before (though not because of excitement over the Premiere) so I was actually awake at 7AM. Something that RARELY happens on days I don't have to go to work.

I do wonder how many are actual fans, how many keep one of each then sell the rest & how many just grab any & everything purely just to sell for profit?

I hope they all get stuck with tons of crap they can't resell.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I hope they all get stuck with tons of crap they can't resell.


lol a million times this ! because I really think they resell it. They ran like it was black friday all over the store. This man with his daughter kept asking the HG staff whats going on ? is there a sale? seriously whats going on ? lol They were so confused. It was not what I was expecting at all. I had to go at that time because it was the only time I had until after work and I was told they put the stuff out in the a.m. so I went before work, dressed in my scrubs. 
When I walked to my car one of the guys opened his trunk and it was full of the stuff, all kinds, not just Halloween. You know he isn't using all that.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Andromalius, how much were the black witch's brew pitchers ? I'm curious how much the scalpers are up charging....vultures !


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The stuff is pretty cheap, which is the funny part. The mugs are $5.99 (used to be $4.99 I think) and other pieces run anywhere from $10-20 on average. Just take a look on Mercari and you’ll see what things are actually selling for. If you just do a search for whatever, it initially brings back active and sold items, so you can see what people are willing to pay. It will literally SHOCK you.

I have no issues and would never poke fun at someone who actually did get up at the crack of dawn to get there when the store opened if they were buying for themselves. Because who are we to criticize what appeals to someone else, right? But the problem is 99.9999999% of the time, it’s not the collectors who manage to clear the shelves. It’s the upsellers.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Free shipping on everything again at TJ Maxx.

Cool new pillow:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Free shipping on everything again at TJ Maxx.
> 
> Cool new pillow:



I bought that one last year.....it’s really nice! It’s not quite “body pillow” size but serves the same purpose since it’s so long. I highly recommend this one if you like moon phases.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 716283
> 
> Today’s haul. Not so into this stuff. But I would trade for the cauldron cookie jar or other things? All Rae Dunn.


You all are terrible influences! I was looking for the cauldrons and STILL came away with these. They also had a black matching canister and 4 little plates size of a large cookie. Also some of the white halloween. I plan to use the utensil crock all year and just turn it around.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

sumrtym said:


> You all are terrible influences! I was looking for the cauldrons and STILL came away with these. They also had a black matching canister and 4 little plates size of a large cookie. Also some of the white halloween. I plan to use the utensil crock all year and just turn it around.
> View attachment 716327
> View attachment 716328
> View attachment 716329
> View attachment 716330


Nice haul! 

Yeah, we are bad influences on each other here. All of these retailer threads are just dangerous! If I have to sell my house, either because I’ve run out of money or I’ve run out of storage space, I am blaming you all ???


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

MasqAddikt said:


> "You should be thanking me. I am buying it so you will not have to look at it the next time you come in."


Yeah I would have asked why she was buying what ever ugly boring crap she had.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

The closest TJMaxx had very little out last Friday...mostly fall with a sprinkling of Halloween. Martha Stewart die cut table pieces that weren't very pretty like the one sold by her line at Macy's last year. (Packed away or I would post a pix). Went to Home Goods in Naperville Tues. & they had 3 aisles of decor (including the orange & green "cabinets" people mentioned along with a sprinkling of kitchen stuff (very cute line of Frankenstein stuff) & some linens/blankets.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

The pitchers are 16.99. I found one similar except it says Hocus Pocus. I’m hoping to find the Witch’s Brew pitcher as well


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I get the Rae Dunn can be a neat, classy look with just the words on them. However, I can't help think those whom buy a ton for themselves, not resellers, are.....wait for it...batman.

And not Nolan's batman, or George Clooney look-at-the-nipples-on-my-suit batman, but full on Adam West batman. You remember, the batman with Alzheimer's because every freaking thing in his bat cave had a label on it. Without that sign, I wouldn't know that is a phone or a computer.

I shudder to think what they do with label makers.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

They 


disembodiedvoice said:


> Andromalius, how much were the black witch's brew pitchers ? I'm curious how much the scalpers are up charging....vultures !


They are $14.99 each. I only bought them in case someone wants them. I hate the scalpers too. I may keep one. You are welcome to the second.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I would love that Andromalius. thank you. I don't know where you live obviously so shipping will probably cost me more than the pitcher but at this point I want it just because the scalpers are irking me. If I felt they were getting it for themselves it wouldn't be bad, after all we have our halloween obsession but I over heard them talking and saw that dudes trunk and know they are reselling the stuff. I even said to them, I don't want a bunch of stuff, can you just save me one piece and they just smirked and laughed....ugh


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Now that I looked at Sumrtyn's pix, I saw some of that RD stuff at Naperville, IL store I believe.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

sumrtym said:


> Still looking for the cauldron cookie jar myself and matching mugs. Same as the above poster, if you see please purchase and I'll reimburse with shipping plus a bit extra. I need to stop going in Homegoods looking for it!
> 
> For example, this morning I picked up 3 Rae Dunn Halloween mugs in black, a platter, and a crock which I'll use for utensils year round (just turn the Halloween side to the wall).



Found the cauldron at my homegoods if you havent found it yet its yours! Let me know


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Malicious said:


> Found the cauldron at my homegoods if you havent found it yet its yours! Let me know


Response sent, ty so much!!!!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Photos from my trip today:


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@Andromalius Looky what I found for you! ???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So I think I’m done for the season! Here’s my little mini haul for today.

These 2 boxes — OMG I fell in love the minute I saw them! They’re very heavy, and to me they almost look like a casket, even though I don’t think they are. They were next to the Halloween in a non-Halloween isle, so maybe during the Halloween season I can pretend they’re caskets and for the rest of the year they can just be regular boxes. Because rest assured these babies will be staying out all year long!

Then I decided to give in and buy my one and only bust for the season....Mr. Dali (or Mr. Rivera, whoever you think he looks more like!). The mini Frank is a gift for a friend. I have the larger size from a few years ago, so I was surprised to see this really small one.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

sumrtym said:


> You all are terrible influences! I was looking for the cauldrons and STILL came away with these. They also had a black matching canister and 4 little plates size of a large cookie. Also some of the white halloween. I plan to use the utensil crock all year and just turn it around.


Why thank you. I resemble that remark.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

yayyy!!! Thank you so much! Let me know how much to send and where. 

Yay!!!!!

?????


Spirits Vineyard said:


> @Andromalius Looky what I found for you! ???
> 
> View attachment 716486


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> yayyy!!! Thank you so much! Let me know how much to send and where.
> 
> Yay!!!!!
> 
> ?????


You’re welcome! I was surprised this store even had any from that line. They had 2 mugs and that’s it. The other one was the snake. How awesome would it have been if it was the one I needed, so the only 2 mugs they had were exactly the ones we needed? No such luck though. 

And they had zero Halloween Rae Dunn, except one black mixing bowl but it was chipped right on the front so that’s why it was still on the shelf.

Just PM me your address so I can get the shipping calculated for you!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> yayyy!!! Thank you so much! Let me know how much to send and where.
> 
> Yay!!!!!
> 
> ?????


Spirits Vineyard said to send $5,000 to me in exchange for the piece

I'm glad that members have been helping each other out; it can be disheartening not finding what one most desires.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Spirits Vineyard said to send $5,000 to me in exchange for the piece
> 
> I'm glad that members have been helping each other out; it can be disheartening not finding what one most desires.


Hahahahaha. Absolutely. The cash is on the way. ???


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> Hahahahaha. Absolutely. The cash is on the way. ???


- Thank you for a fast, easy transaction. Excellent buyer. A+++++


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> - Thank you for a fast, easy transaction. Excellent buyer. A+++++


Lol. Spirits VineYard is definitely my mug angel today. And since I sent you all that cash, I’ve made your day as well. I’m all about paying it forward MasqAddikt???


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

sumrtym said:


> Response sent, ty so much!!!!!!


For some reason i cannot figure out how to send a picture thru a private message !!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw this at homegoods didnt look like the same ones from last year . Could be tho


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Malicious said:


> For some reason i cannot figure out how to send a picture thru a private message !!
> View attachment 716495


Omg you’re going to make me cry. If he changes his mind I will totally take this beauty off your hands ???


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Malicious said:


> For some reason i cannot figure out how to send a picture thru a private message !!
> View attachment 716495


That's it! I sent you my address! Let me know your paypal address and shipping and I'll drop some extra in there! Don't spare the bubble wrap! Lol

Thank you sooooo much again!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Malicious said:


> Saw this at homegoods didnt look like the same ones from last year . Could be tho
> 
> View attachment 716496


That's a new paint job. Used to seeing the green witch's brew. 

Talk about inflation. It was 25 cents, now $1.50?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I would love that Andromalius. thank you. I don't know where you live obviously so shipping will probably cost me more than the pitcher but at this point I want it just because the scalpers are irking me. If I felt they were getting it for themselves it wouldn't be bad, after all we have our halloween obsession but I over heard them talking and saw that dudes trunk and know they are reselling the stuff. I even said to them, I don't want a bunch of stuff, can you just save me one piece and they just smirked and laughed....ugh


I sent a PM. Not sure if notifications get sent to you for those. Take your time to decide. I’m not taking it back anytime soon. I will try to grab more in the morning when I go back. At this point, I’m kind of in just grab it mode with these in case any of us “worthy people” actually want one. ?

I’d rather pick it up as a favor than let a scalper have it.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> That's it! I sent you my address! Let me know your paypal address and shipping and I'll drop some extra in there! Don't spare the bubble wrap! Lol
> 
> Thank you sooooo much again!


Are you sure? I mean. You probably don’t really like it that much right? Hahahaaa.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Andromalius said:


> Are you sure? I mean. You probably don’t really like it that much right? Hahahaaa.


Lol! No one in my homegoods have seen ANY of this line. This is going to be my always out year round cookie jar!

Now I have to work on my cookie decorating skills....maybe I should practice on you? Lol...I already picked up the bbq sauce and still deciding what to put with it.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> Lol! No one in my homegoods have seen ANY of this line. This is going to be my always out year round cookie jar!
> 
> Now I have to work on my cookie decorating skills....maybe I should practice on you? Lol...I already picked up the bbq sauce and still deciding what to put with it.


We’ve had it. Just not the cookie jar to my knowledge. And a hell to the yes on being your “official” cookie tester ! ?

I collect cookie jars but yeah. This is a year round kind of special. I’m happy for you!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll still be stopping by after work most days. I'll keep an eye out. Also, pm me your name please. It got clipped on the return label.

I have never done the different colored icing, fully decorated cookies before. I need to learn.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> I'll still be stopping by after work most days. I'll keep an eye out. Also, pm me your name please. It got clipped on the return label.
> 
> I have never done the different colored icing, fully decorated cookies before. I need to learn.


Thank you for looking. That is very generous and kind of you and I appreciate it ?. I will send a PM. 

I have the Wilton box that looks like a fishing box. It is packed to the gills (no pun intended) with decorating tools. It can get really addictive. It is a nice stress reliever, too. 

If you decide to move into cake decorating you will have a ball. 

Fondant is an amazing tool. Best of luck with your new fun and super tasty hobby.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

online @ tj maxx 





__





Page Not Found - T.J.Maxx







tjmaxx.tjx.com


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Malicious said:


> online @ tj maxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matches the mugs I picked up yesterday.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> For some reason i cannot figure out how to send a picture thru a private message !!
> View attachment 716495


You can’t ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Saw this at homegoods didnt look like the same ones from last year . Could be tho
> 
> View attachment 716496


I’ve never seen “The Witch is In” before! 

I actually decided that I wasn’t gonna buy anymore today when I was in Homegoods. They had the white/cream “Apple Cider Donuts” one that I had really contemplated buying, but they just seem to keep making others now that may tempt me even if I had bought the donuts one bringing me up to 3, which is 2 too many. So I just need to put my foot down. Running outta space!


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Todays haul.. I finally got the exact cabinet that I wanted.. YAY.. Surprisingly, our only Home Goods which is 35 minutes away, had quite a bit of the Halloween Rae Dunn.. Not the coveted large pieces but the the girl told me that they were there.. I will keep checking back once week.. The Spooky and Boo, Rae Dunn cocktail plates are cute.. On another note, I stopped at The Christmas Tree Shop today and they had some amazing Halloween stuff and the prices were so cheap..


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice haul!


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

While these are NOT from Home Goods, They were super cute and from The Christmas tree shop.. Ans SO cheap.. The girl from Home Goods told me to check it out and I am glad I did..


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

robin19871 said:


> While these are NOT from Home Goods, They were super cute and from The Christmas tree shop.. Ans SO cheap.. The girl from Home Goods told me to check it out and I am glad I did..
> View attachment 716583


Love that fortune sign! How big is it? They don't have dimensions on their site.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Love that fortune sign! How big is it? They don't have dimensions on their site.


It is small.. Only 5 " x 8 " However, it was only $2.99 and made very well.. Wood with a black glitter on the sides..


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

robin19871 said:


> It is small.. Only 5 " x 8 " However, it was only $2.99 and made very well.. Wood with a black glitter on the sides..


Nice, thanks!

I'll definitely be picking one up.


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

Another sign post I haven't seen before.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

PoeLover said:


> Another sign post I haven't seen before.
> View attachment 716585



Gahhh! That’s the one I want! 

* pouty face *


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Gahhh! That’s the one I want!
> 
> * pouty face *


This one was being purchased when I snapped the pic, but I go to 4 different stores around me. What state are you in? If we are close enough to meet, I'd be happy to pick it up for you if I see it again.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

robin19871 said:


> While these are NOT from Home Goods, They were super cute and from The Christmas tree shop.. Ans SO cheap.. The girl from Home Goods told me to check it out and I am glad I did..
> View attachment 716583


Wish I had that store here.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

PoeLover said:


> This one was being purchased when I snapped the pic, but I go to 4 different stores around me. What state are you in? If we are close enough to meet, I'd be happy to pick it up for you if I see it again.


I appreciate the offer! I think I may just admire from afar for now. Even though I really want it, I’m thinking storage space will be an issue for me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I went out during lunch to run an errand and just happened to be in the vicinity of a Marshall’s so I decided to pop by since I hadn’t been to one in a while. Found a few Rae Dunn pieces, including the white Halloween mugs with the colored interiors that I like! I was shocked that I found them! In fact, at first I only had the green Potion one in my cart, but while I was standing in the massively huge ass long line to pay, don’t you know there was a small section of mugs and whatnots and there the Magical one was. It was just waiting for me, I know it ?

They also had a few Thanksgiving canisters, so I picked up 2 of those. I really wish I could find some of the Thanksgiving mugs. I really don’t decorate for Thanksgiving but I do have a few pumpkin related things I keep out during the fall season.

Sorry, no cauldron cookie jars to be found! In fact, they had zero black Halloween dishes, with the exception of the cake stand that I purchased.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I appreciate the offer! I think I may just admire from afar for now. Even though I really want it, I’m thinking storage space will be an issue for me.


My sign is so heavy.. I can't imagine what it would cost to ship...Unless I had mine first hand, I would not pay the shipping.. Super expensive I am sure...


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I went out during lunch to run an errand and just happened to be in the vicinity of a Marshall’s so I decided to pop by since I hadn’t been to one in a while. Found a few Rae Dunn pieces, including the white Halloween mugs with the colored interiors that I like! I was shocked that I found them! In fact, at first I only had the green Potion one in my cart, but while I was standing in the massively huge ass long line to pay, don’t you know there was a small section of mugs and whatnots and there the Magical one was. It was just waiting for me, I know it ?
> 
> They also had a few Thanksgiving canisters, so I picked up 2 of those. I really wish I could find some of the Thanksgiving mugs. I really don’t decorate for Thanksgiving but I do have a few pumpkin related things I keep out during the fall season.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I picked up two gobble mugs. Interested? I owe you a trade ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

robin19871 said:


> My sign is so heavy.. I can't imagine what it would cost to ship...Unless I had mine first hand, I would not pay the shipping.. Super expensive I am sure...


Even if it wasn’t heavy, you’d need a really large box, which will cost even more (assuming it doesn’t come apart). Yeah, I wouldn’t pay for shipping on it either!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Very nice. I picked up two gobble mugs. Interested? I owe you a trade ?


I actually have a few gobbles from last year. In fact, I think mine may have a colored interior. But I appreciate the offer! ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 716614
> View attachment 716615
> View attachment 716616
> View attachment 716617
> View attachment 716618


Nice mug haul! Those got it/flaunt it mugs are cute. But then again, I always have a thing for black & white. And I see you found the ouija cookie jar....nice!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Nice mug haul! Those got it/flaunt it mugs are cute. But then again, I always have a thing for black & white. And I see you found the ouija cookie jar....nice!


Thank you, you too today!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, don't tell my husband this but I picked the restaurant where we're meeting his parents because 1)I want Chinese food & it's our fave Chinese place &....bigshockerhere.... 2)it's next door to HG/TJMAXX!  

Ok _maaaaaybe_ those reasons _could _be reversed, but I'm not going to incriminate myself until I've bought stuff.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wait, didn’t you say the very same thing a week or two ago? I see a pattern forming here ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I saw this cookie jar and had to get it since it matched the bowls and mugs I bought last year. Either I missed out on the cookie jar last year or they are bringing the design back and adding new pieces.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I saw this cookie jar and had to get it since it matched the bowls and mugs I bought last year. Either I missed out on the cookie jar last year or they are bringing the design back and adding new pieces.
> View attachment 716629


They brought it back! That’s the set that I almost bought last year but abandoned my cart, along with those apothecary ones. I had the cookie jar and the set of nesting bowls. I did end up buying 2 out of the 3 nesting bowls on Mercari later after the season was over but regretted it because for one I overpaid and two, it was the 2 smaller bowls and they’re so small I have no idea what to use them for! The larger bowl probably would’ve been the one I’d use. Oh well.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I went out during lunch to run an errand and just happened to be in the vicinity of a Marshall’s so I decided to pop by since I hadn’t been to one in a while. Found a few Rae Dunn pieces, including the white Halloween mugs with the colored interiors that I like! I was shocked that I found them! In fact, at first I only had the green Potion one in my cart, but while I was standing in the massively huge ass long line to pay, don’t you know there was a small section of mugs and whatnots and there the Magical one was. It was just waiting for me, I know it ?
> 
> They also had a few Thanksgiving canisters, so I picked up 2 of those. I really wish I could find some of the Thanksgiving mugs. I really don’t decorate for Thanksgiving but I do have a few pumpkin related things I keep out during the fall season.
> 
> ...


Awww I like those pumpkin spice mugs!!!!! ?


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 716614
> View attachment 716615
> View attachment 716616
> View attachment 716617
> View attachment 716618


You found the ouija cookie jar!!!! ?? I’ve yet to see any of the ouija sets by me. But I’m sure I’ll find it soon!... I can feel it!!!


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Longtime lurker, first time poster!!

You all are terrible influences, lol. I went into my local HG today (we've only had one for around a year), and while they didn't have a ton of stuff, they DID have that witch's brew cauldron that i've been coveting ever since one of you posted a pic! Also picked up a really nice orange pumpkin-y oval baker from the fall section that goes with my pumpkin shaped soup tureen from world market.

I'll have to keep checking back, as they seem like they're still in back to school mode here.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

wicked_spoopy said:


> Longtime lurker, first time poster!!
> 
> You all are terrible influences, lol. I went into my local HG today (we've only had one for around a year), and while they didn't have a ton of stuff, they DID have that witch's brew cauldron that i've been coveting ever since one of you posted a pic! Also picked up a really nice orange pumpkin-y oval baker from the fall section that goes with my pumpkin shaped soup tureen from world market.
> 
> I'll have to keep checking back, as they seem like they're still in back to school mode here.


Welcome!!!! ?


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Even if it wasn’t heavy, you’d need a really large box, which will cost even more (assuming it doesn’t come apart). Yeah, I wouldn’t pay for shipping on it either!


Nope. It does not come apart.. That thing was so heavy that I almost took the help that was offered to get it in my car.. I managed but whew.. I can't imagine the cost of shipping.. LOL


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

So I was off early today (we get off early on Fridays in summer) and I was returning something to TJ Maxx so I hit "Homegoods Row" (TJ Maxx, Homegoods & Marshall's w/in one mile of each other) and hit the jackpot! These are the first matte black and orange pieces I have seen. I spoke with the cashier and he told me they get the Rae Dunn Hocus Pocus deliveries usually on Wednesday and they are told NOT to put everything out at once, Good to know! I have wanted one of these bowls for my dog and couldn't believe they had 2 so now she has both a food and water bowl. I LOVE these! I may exchange if they get in "Howloween" but I am happy with these regardless.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

I don’t think I’ll be so lucky, so I’m putting this out here: if anyone comes across this cookie jar, could you pick this up for me? I’d be so grateful!!! Of course, I’ll cover the cost of the jar + shipping.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wicked_spoopy said:


> Longtime lurker, first time poster!!
> 
> You all are terrible influences, lol. I went into my local HG today (we've only had one for around a year), and while they didn't have a ton of stuff, they DID have that witch's brew cauldron that i've been coveting ever since one of you posted a pic! Also picked up a really nice orange pumpkin-y oval baker from the fall section that goes with my pumpkin shaped soup tureen from world market.
> 
> I'll have to keep checking back, as they seem like they're still in back to school mode here.



Welcome to the forums, and to the many bad influencers that you’ll meet along the way making you spend $$$ on things that you never knew you needed! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I don’t think I’ll be so lucky, so I’m putting this out here: if anyone comes across this cookie jar, could you pick this up for me? I’d be so grateful!!! Of course, I’ll cover the cost of the jar + shipping.
> View attachment 716632



I want that, too! Im sure I’ll never find it though. That’s probably gonna be one of the most popular and most marked up items on Mercari like the birdhouses.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> So I was off early today (we get off early on Fridays in summer) and I was returning something to TJ Maxx so I hit "Homegoods Row" (TJ Maxx, Homegoods & Marshall's w/in one mile of each other) and hit the jackpot! These are the first matte black and orange pieces I have seen. I spoke with the cashier and he told me they get the Rae Dunn Hocus Pocus deliveries usually on Wednesday and they are told NOT to put everything out at once, Good to know! I have wanted one of these bowls for my dog and couldn't believe they had 2 so now she has both a food and water bowl. I LOVE these! I may exchange if they get in "Howloween" but I am happy with these regardless.
> View attachment 716631


I’m betting a lot of stores are being told to do that (not put out everything at once), which is probably why several of us have been finding a few things here and there. We may not be finding everything, but I’m grateful to have found what I have so far. I think it was 2 or 3 years now that I’ve been introduced to it and I hadn’t seen any RD at all, let alone holiday, until this year.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Afraid I didn't make the rounds today. I'm out sick. Congrats on everybody's finds!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well hit HG & saw stuff but didn't see anything that I desperately had to have & TJMaxx had closed by the time we were done dinner. What kind of store closes at 8PM on a Friday?

HG is still in BTS mode to a degree but at least Halloween is right up by the front door as soon as you walk in it's on the right.

The other HG that's a little further away STILL hasn't re-opened yet. They got hit by a tornado way over a year ago & they STILL haven't opened yet. They could've built 3 new stores in the length of time it's taking them to re-open that one. It's a combo of HG & TJMaxx with one side being all HG & the other is TJMaxx. The TJMaxx doesn't have all the decor, it's just the clothing, shoes, purses, luggage, that sort of stuff.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

sumrtym said:


> Afraid I didn't make the rounds today. I'm out sick. Congrats on everybody's finds!


Awww I hope you feel better soon! Nothing like being sick over the weekend ?


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Had to run out to the post office today during lunch and decided to stop by Homegoods. They had a good bit of Halloween out, but it was all over the place throughout the store instead of centralized. Lots of random endcaps, if you know what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 715817
> 
> ...


I’ve been searching for the light up orange witch house since last year. Could someone please pick one up for me if you see it? I would be most appreciative.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

sumrtym said:


> Afraid I didn't make the rounds today. I'm out sick. Congrats on everybody's finds!


Get well soon ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

mb24 said:


> I’ve been searching for the light up orange witch house since last year. Could someone please pick one up for me if you see it? I would be most appreciative.


I will if I see it ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

wicked_spoopy said:


> Longtime lurker, first time poster!!
> 
> You all are terrible influences, lol. I went into my local HG today (we've only had one for around a year), and while they didn't have a ton of stuff, they DID have that witch's brew cauldron that i've been coveting ever since one of you posted a pic! Also picked up a really nice orange pumpkin-y oval baker from the fall section that goes with my pumpkin shaped soup tureen from world market.
> 
> I'll have to keep checking back, as they seem like they're still in back to school mode here.


Welcome to this madness! ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw the dog bowls above i saw this one for the cat lovers out there


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Question:
Does anyone else rearrange the displays?

Every time I go into one of these stores the stuff is just a mess. Some things are backwards, stuff is just tossed on top of other stuff, super heavy things are in weird places, stuff is jammed all together too tightly, they don't group like things together, there's zero continuity, etc.

Last nite they had a bunch of those book boxes & all of them were faced backwards. Even though I didn't buy any I had to turn every single one around facing front & put in size order, biggest on the left down to the smallest. I also grouped them too, the fortune telling ones together & then the witchy ones together.

And if I can safely move a heavy thing to a lower shelf, & it will fit there, I will. I also moved all the fall/Halloween candles out to the front of the candle shelf.

I'm also the kind of person that neatens shelves in general, especially if I have to stand in a long line.

Maybe it's a mild OCD thing but it just messes with my sense of balance & order when I see stuff like that. I'm practically compelled to do it.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

I do


RCIAG said:


> Question:
> Does anyone else rearrange the displays?
> 
> Every time I go into one of these stores the stuff is just a mess. Some things are backwards, stuff is just tossed on top of other stuff, super heavy things are in weird places, stuff is jammed all together too tightly, they don't group like things together, there's zero continuity, etc.
> ...


I do this at home. Especially if I’ve had a few drinks. I obsess over the placement of things. Not at the store though, thank god! I spend enough time there as it is lol ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

I found a white bowl with orange interior


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

On the fence about the white pieces. I like the melamine bowls the best. The ceramics are too heavy and prone to scratches. I do actually use the bowls and not as candy etc. 

Probably will return some of the white and orange pieces. Let me know if anyone wants anything. I looked for the haunted luminary house at HG and nothing. No black RD pieces either.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

PoeLover said:


> Another sign post I haven't seen before.
> View attachment 716585


This would be in my van right now if I could find one !! My favorite out of all the signs like this I've seen. Mine hasn't had any of these this year. The HG girl on the floor today told me they were done with Halloween, that they didn't have anything new to put out and she is probably right because there has been nothing new put out in over a week.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Question:
> Does anyone else rearrange the displays?
> 
> Every time I go into one of these stores the stuff is just a mess. Some things are backwards, stuff is just tossed on top of other stuff, super heavy things are in weird places, stuff is jammed all together too tightly, they don't group like things together, there's zero continuity, etc.
> ...


Can I give you my address? haha I truly feel like a slob after looking at other people's homes in these pictures. I do have to say I just graduated 2 weeks ago with my Master's and work a full time job, so I have been a little busy


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> This would be in my van right now if I could find one !! My favorite out of all the signs like this I've seen. Mine hasn't had any of these this year. The HG girl on the floor today told me they were done with Halloween, that they didn't have anything new to put out and she is probably right because there has been nothing new put out in over a week.


I loved it too! But, I really have no place to put it. I hope it's not the end of Halloween yet. I do remember last year, though, that Labor Day weekend seemed to be the peak of all new stuff.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> The HG girl on the floor today told me they were done with Halloween, that they didn't have anything new to put out and she is probably right because there has been nothing new put out in over a week.


The middle of August and they are done? I highly doubt that she knew what she was talking about, honestly. TJ Maxx and Marshalls both had new items when I stopped. The supply might slow a bit, although HomeGoods should also be receiving more at least into September.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

I NEED the cat one! I sure hope it makes it's way to the TK Maxx stores in Australia. 
QUOTE="Malicious, post: 2528215, member: 57300"]
Saw the dog bowls above i saw this one for the cat lovers out there
View attachment 716671

[/QUOTE]


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

MasqAddikt said:


> The middle of August and they are done? I highly doubt that she knew what she was talking about, honestly. TJ Maxx and Marshalls both had new items when I stopped. The supply might slow a bit, although HomeGoods should also be receiving more at least into September.


I hope your right because neither of my HG or TJ Maxx/ Marshalls have had a good selection at all. I'm not even talking about RD stuff, I mean regular Halloween. I haven't seen even half of what they've had in the past years. Honestly , it does seem to have stopped, both HG's haven't stocked anything new at all in over a week. Today was a big restock day and nothing Halloween was added. But seriously, I agree, mid August is way too early. I"m going out of town tomorrow and going to stop in to their HG and see if they have more.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Found a couple more things out today. The witch is about 4' tall and only $40. The pumpkin head guy is $50. The hasta lavista tombstone was $40. Found the skeleton bouquet pillows at this store too.


Cool finds, I like the witch


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR, my house is a mess. I don't obsess over that, but when I'm in a store, especially at Halloween, I gotta rearrange stuff to make it look good.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

This is no Grandinroad crystal ball quality, but for $20, a cute find at TJ Maxx. It is battery operated.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oscar&belle said:


> This is no Grandinroad crystal ball quality, but for $20, a cute find at TJ Maxx. It is battery operated.
> View attachment 716730


this is a nice looking crystal ball. It has the smoky swirly effect like the one at home depot ( its silver and has bats). I think this one is fancier than that one. I actually had one of these and took it back tonight but not because I didn't like it, I think its great. I just decided I have too much crap.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> took it back tonight but not because I didn't like it, I think its great. I just decided I have too much crap.


Relatable


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

I didn’t find my haunted cookie jar BUT look at what I scored today!!!!!








I found these at Marshalls. They must have _just_ put these out when I got there because I couldn’t believe they were still on the shelves! I guess I need to hit up this Marshalls more often!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

I also bought a few boxes of the pumpkin spice k-cups and basically any pumpkin spice flavored treats lol.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I found a white bowl with orange interior
> View attachment 716706


That’s the melamine one right? I was surprised to see them this year sold individually. Last year they were sold as a set of 3 (nested). It actually makes a great popcorn bowl!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> this is a nice looking crystal ball. It has the smoky swirly effect like the one at home depot ( its silver and has bats). I think this one is fancier than that one. I actually had one of these and took it back tonight but not because I didn't like it, I think its great. I just decided I have too much crap.


Ohhhh I SOOOO would’ve taken that off your hands! I love it! I bought the one from Home Depot and I think that one is great, too, but it’s silver and I’d much prefer it to be gold and was gonna try painting it. But I really like that one and wouldn’t need to do any alterations.

If anyone comes across this in your hunting and wouldn’t mind shipping it, I’d be more than happy to pay for it and a little extra for your trouble!


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

I went to TJ Maxx tonight in pursuit of the large Ouji pillow, spotted thanks to everyone's pics here. Unfortunately, I did not love it. The smaller size is a really well stuffed, firm pillow with a rich black fabric. The large pillow is a loose fiberfill, and the fabric is similar to a camo print. It was a pass for me.

But I took pics of everything else, since I have been greatly aided by the pics posted here. They help me know which stores are worth giving a shot. I tried to capture everything I saw in the Halloween/Fall aisles. I am not very familiar with the Dunn line, but since it appears to be a big topic here, I kept my eyes peeled for any of the holiday stuff. At which point I realized that the line was EVERYWHERE in the store, including virtually every non-holiday houseware. I had literally never noticed the brand before lol.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

More pics....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@NH708 thanks for the info about the pillow, so I know I don’t need to go chasing that one! I really like the quality of the smaller one, so I probably would have the same expectation.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I didn’t find my haunted cookie jar BUT look at what I scored today!!!!!
> View attachment 716732
> 
> I found these at Marshalls. They must have _just_ put these out when I got there because I couldn’t believe they were still on the shelves! I guess I need to hit up this Marshalls more often!


Awesome score!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhhh I SOOOO would’ve taken that off your hands! I love it! I bought the one from Home Depot and I think that one is great, too, but it’s silver and I’d much prefer it to be gold and was gonna try painting it. But I really like that one and wouldn’t need to do any alterations.
> 
> If anyone comes across this in your hunting and wouldn’t mind shipping it, I’d be more than happy to pay for it and a little extra for your trouble!


I started post to see if anyone wanted it before I took it back but they are actually all over TJ Maxx right now. All 3 I've been to has at least had 5 each. I think you can find it without any problem. It's 19.99. the hands are more of a witch look which i liked better than the skeleton hands of home depot as well. You can't see on the pic posted here but behind the tag there is a skeleton face. I really liked it, wanted to keep it but I have to start getting myself under control. I've lost my mind you see....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> @NH708 thanks for the info about the pillow, so I know I don’t need to go chasing that one! I really like the quality of the smaller one, so I probably would have the same expectation.


I agree with NH708 on that pillow. I don't think you would have liked it either. It was ok, but just ok, the print isn't vibrant and like NH said , it was way understuffed, just flopped around.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

NH708 said:


> I went to TJ Maxx tonight in pursuit of the large Ouji pillow, spotted thanks to everyone's pics here. Unfortunately, I did not love it. The smaller size is a really well stuffed, firm pillow with a rich black fabric. The large pillow is a loose fiberfill, and the fabric is similar to a camo print. It was a pass for me.
> 
> But I took pics of everything else, since I have been greatly aided by the pics posted here. They help me know which stores are worth giving a shot. I tried to capture everything I saw in the Halloween/Fall aisles. I am not very familiar with the Dunn line, but since it appears to be a big topic here, I kept my eyes peeled for any of the holiday stuff. At which point I realized that the line was EVERYWHERE in the store, including virtually every non-holiday houseware. I had literally never noticed the brand before lol.
> 
> ...


do you mind if I ask what state you're in ? there is tons of Dunn stuff there, I can't believe it is just sitting there. Here today at TJ Maxx two women chased down a worker with a cart just for 2 mugs, like literally chased her down. Nothing is ever left on shelves.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’ve got several Home Goods and Marshall’s around me, but unfortunately no TJMax. Actually there is one near my work that I can check out, but it’s a rather small store and never has much, at least in the few times I’ve gone there over the past few years. Which is why I don’t go there. But perhaps I need to swing by one day after work this coming week and see what they have!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I started post to see if anyone wanted it before I took it back but they are actually all over TJ Maxx right now. All 3 I've been to has at least had 5 each. I think you can find it without any problem. It's 19.99. the hands are more of a witch look which i liked better than the skeleton hands of home depot as well. You can't see on the pic posted here but behind the tag there is a skeleton face. I really liked it, wanted to keep it but I have to start getting myself under control. I've lost my mind you see....


I hear you....I’ve lost my mind ages ago ??


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Andromalius said:


> I will if I see it ?


Thank you!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ve got several Home Goods and Marshall’s around me, but unfortunately no TJMax. Actually there is one near my work that I can check out, but it’s a rather small store and never has much, at least in the few times I’ve gone there over the past few years. Which is why I don’t go there. But perhaps I need to swing by one day after work this coming week and see what they have!


I saw one in Marshalls today as well


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

picture I took before taking it back I guess I wanted to remember it lol
I will be happy to grab you one if you want or if you can't find one. Just let me know.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

NH708 said:


> I went to TJ Maxx tonight in pursuit of the large Ouji pillow, spotted thanks to everyone's pics here.


That's the nicest TJ Maxx I've ever seen. Our store looks like a trainwreck. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 716784
> picture I took before taking it back I guess I wanted to remember it lol
> I will be happy to grab you one if you want or if you can't find one. Just let me know.



I’ll try looking first before I ask! I do have one more Marshall’s that I haven’t been to since last year. And here I thought I was done my shopping! ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I personally think the bigger Ouija pillows are beautiful, but more suited for displaying on your bed (think the size of your regular bed pillow) or perhaps to be laid on while you are lounging on the floor. They would be great if you were doing a fortune telling booth; I picture lots of velvet and pillows scattered about. 

I bought the original pillows and saw this year’s rereleased version at a store last week. While they are the same material with ornate tassels, they are not near as fluffy this time around. I don’t know if this is the case with all of them or if the four I saw had been severely smashed in the packing process.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 716784
> picture I took before taking it back I guess I wanted to remember it lol
> I will be happy to grab you one if you want or if you can't find one. Just let me know.


I had this in my cart as well but took it back. Couldn’t justify the $20 for something like this. Even though it IS very cool


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I didn’t find my haunted cookie jar BUT look at what I scored today!!!!!
> View attachment 716732
> 
> I found these at Marshalls. They must have _just_ put these out when I got there because I couldn’t believe they were still on the shelves! I guess I need to hit up this Marshalls more often!


Luck was on your side today! Hooray for YOU!!! I am so happy you found those!

?????


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

I’m trying to respond to the poster who just finished their master’s degree. I thought it was this board. Can’t find it! Anyone remember ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Anyone remember which thread the person was on there just finished their master’s degree? I looked all over. Just saw this morning. Arggggggggg!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

All of the above going back tomorrow. Just don’t have room and I’m choosing what I have room for carefully. Anyone need any of this before it goes back? All Rae Dunn and/or Whimsy.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry to hijack. How do I change my avatar photo?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Go to your profile and once in there click on 
Your avatar thats where you can change it


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Malicious said:


> Go to your profile and once in there click on
> Your avatar thats where you can change it


Thank you! I never would have thought to click on the photo. Many thanks


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> All of the above going back tomorrow. Just don’t have room and I’m choosing what I have room for carefully. Anyone need any of this before it goes back? All Rae Dunn and/or Whimsy.


PM sent regarding taking some of those off your hands!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> PM sent regarding taking some of those off your hands!!!


Glad to help. Just replied with new photos below. I can’t post photos in PM for some reason. ?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Sn
> 
> Glad to help. Just replied with new photos below. I can’t post photos in PM for some reason. ?


Thank you.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> do you mind if I ask what state you're in ? there is tons of Dunn stuff there, I can't believe it is just sitting there. Here today at TJ Maxx two women chased down a worker with a cart just for 2 mugs, like literally chased her down. Nothing is ever left on shelves.


LOL I'm in southeast Louisiana.
I wouldn't be super surprised if this wasn't a hot item near me. Whenever there is news of something causing frenzy and sellouts, like a hot designer line at Target, my area stores always seem to have plenty. I just don't think resale is a huge thing around here.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> Anyone remember which thread the person was on there just finished their master’s degree? I looked all over. Just saw this morning. Arggggggggg!!


It was @A Little Odd


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> It was @A Little Odd


Thank you!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Went to 2 TJMax stores today....figured I’d go today since it’s the weekend and I had a bit more time as opposed to after work. I thought there was only one near me but I discovered a second store that wasn’t that much farther! 

Funny story, as I was leaving the first store, my flip flop broke! I should have taken that as a sign to bag the 2nd store, but I went away and limped and hobbled my way thru the store, curling my toes with each step to hang onto my flip flop (not the most comfortable to do!). All of that effort only to find nothing. I was surprised too because it’s a fairly decent size store, but they had little to almost no Halloween merchandise.

Here are the few things I got from the first store though. I’m excited about the little finger pan....I’ve been wanting to make finger cookies for the longest time and now I have a baking sheet to make it easier!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Went to 2 TJMax stores today....figured I’d go today since it’s the weekend and I had a bit more time as opposed to after work. I thought there was only one near me but I discovered a second store that wasn’t that much farther!
> 
> Funny story, as I was leaving the first store, my flip flop broke! I should have taken that as a sign to bag the 2nd store, but I went away and limped and hobbled my way thru the store, curling my toes with each step to hang onto my flip flop (not the most comfortable to do!). All of that effort only to find nothing. I was surprised too because it’s a fairly decent size store, but they had little to almost no Halloween merchandise.
> 
> ...


Love that raven skull!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Went to 2 TJMax stores today....figured I’d go today since it’s the weekend and I had a bit more time as opposed to after work. I thought there was only one near me but I discovered a second store that wasn’t that much farther!
> 
> Funny story, as I was leaving the first store, my flip flop broke! I should have taken that as a sign to bag the 2nd store, but I went away and limped and hobbled my way thru the store, curling my toes with each step to hang onto my flip flop (not the most comfortable to do!). All of that effort only to find nothing. I was surprised too because it’s a fairly decent size store, but they had little to almost no Halloween merchandise.
> 
> ...


You found the black bowl today?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Went to 2 TJMax stores today....figured I’d go today since it’s the weekend and I had a bit more time as opposed to after work. I thought there was only one near me but I discovered a second store that wasn’t that much farther!
> 
> Funny story, as I was leaving the first store, my flip flop broke! I should have taken that as a sign to bag the 2nd store, but I went away and limped and hobbled my way thru the store, curling my toes with each step to hang onto my flip flop (not the most comfortable to do!). All of that effort only to find nothing. I was surprised too because it’s a fairly decent size store, but they had little to almost no Halloween merchandise.
> 
> ...


Did you see the crystal ball?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Went to 2 TJMax stores today....figured I’d go today since it’s the weekend and I had a bit more time as opposed to after work. I thought there was only one near me but I discovered a second store that wasn’t that much farther!
> 
> Funny story, as I was leaving the first store, my flip flop broke! I should have taken that as a sign to bag the 2nd store, but I went away and limped and hobbled my way thru the store, curling my toes with each step to hang onto my flip flop (not the most comfortable to do!). All of that effort only to find nothing. I was surprised too because it’s a fairly decent size store, but they had little to almost no Halloween merchandise.
> 
> ...


lol love the visual your post gave me. Made me LoL


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Went to 2 TJMax stores today....figured I’d go today since it’s the weekend and I had a bit more time as opposed to after work. I thought there was only one near me but I discovered a second store that wasn’t that much farther!
> 
> Funny story, as I was leaving the first store, my flip flop broke! I should have taken that as a sign to bag the 2nd store, but I went away and limped and hobbled my way thru the store, curling my toes with each step to hang onto my flip flop (not the most comfortable to do!). All of that effort only to find nothing. I was surprised too because it’s a fairly decent size store, but they had little to almost no Halloween merchandise.
> 
> ...


I went to two Marshall's, two TJ Maxx and one Homegoods today. My daughter wanted to go shopping at a couple of stores on LA's westside and even though I am exhausted today I thought, "Hey, I can swing by a couple of stores while she is shopping on Fairfax". A twelve step program may be in order. It was a mixed bag. I found the RD "Howloween" dog bowl but it was the HUGE one and I have little 20 lb poodle mix so I didn't get it. I DID find something for my victim so that was good. I dropped the kid off and went to the stores near home. I found the RD bowls you have there and had them in my cart but ended up putting them back. I think they are SO cute but storage would be an issue if I want them to stay nice. If I see them again I may just pull the trigger. I also had the "Trick or Treat" cauldron in my cart but when I went to pay for it I realized it was chipped so I had them return it. I was bummed because they had 3 and the other two also had scratches or were chipped. BUT, I did find these and successfully purchased them. I want to change our front doorstep (calling it a porch would be stretching it) decor this year. I want to put the luminarias on the two steps and then the jack-o-lantern on the black urn-like pot we bought at At Home next to the front door. I am really happy with it. I am returning the big, graphic, stacked pumpkin thing I bought at At Home a while back. I like this much better and it will be 1/2 the price. Luckily, I have plans to meet a friend down there because it's 50 miles away (she lives in San Diego and that general area is our meet up spot 1/2 way between our respective houses) !







so it's


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Love that raven skull!


Thanks! I didn’t think I needed yet another skull....correction....I KNOW I didn’t need another skull....but I just really liked this one with the writings on it. And of course, I have a small collection of ravens already so this will go well with them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> You found the black bowl today?


Yup! And to my surprise, it’s not melamine! For some reason I thought since they were a nested set, it was gonna be melamine. But when I went to pick it up, I discovered it wasn’t.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Did you see the crystal ball?


Nope. Neither of the 2 stores I went to had a lot of Halloween out. The first one had a little, but not a whole lot that caught my eye or even worth taking photos for here, and the 2nd one had barely anything, nothing more than a tiny endcap. Disappointing!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> lol love the visual your post gave me. Made me LoL


Honestly it WAS kinda comical. I should’ve video recorded it! ??


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yup! And to my surprise, it’s not melamine! For some reason I thought since they were a nested set, it was gonna be melamine. But when I went to pick it up, I discovered it wasn’t.


Nice!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I went to two Marshall's, two TJ Maxx and one Homegoods today. My daughter wanted to go shopping at a couple of stores on LA's westside and even though I am exhausted today I thought, "Hey, I can swing by a couple of stores while she is shopping on Fairfax". A twelve step program may be in order. It was a mixed bag. I found the RD "Howloween" dog bowl but it was the HUGE one and I have little 20 lb poodle mix so I didn't get it. I DID find something for my victim so that was good. I dropped the kid off and went to the stores near home. I found the RD bowls you have there and had them in my cart but ended up putting them back. I think they are SO cute but storage would be an issue if I want them to stay nice. If I see them again I may just pull the trigger. I also had the "Trick or Treat" cauldron in my cart but when I went to pay for it I realized it was chipped so I had them return it. I was bummed because they had 3 and the other two also had scratches or were chipped. BUT, I did find these and successfully purchased them. I want to change our front doorstep (calling it a porch would be stretching it) decor this year. I want to put the luminarias on the two steps and then the jack-o-lantern on the black urn-like pot we bought at At Home next to the front door. I am really happy with it. I am returning the big, graphic, stacked pumpkin thing I bought at At Home a while back. I like this much better and it will be 1/2 the price. Luckily, I have plans to meet a friend down there because it's 50 miles away (she lives in San Diego and that general area is our meet up spot 1/2 way between our respective houses) !
> View attachment 716864
> so it's


OMG you just reminded me of the secret reaper....I COMPLETELY forgot about that! I was initially planning to join the fun but apparently forgot and now it’s too late as victims have already been handed out. Drats. I guess I will have to wait til the next one.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> OMG you just reminded me of the secret reaper....I COMPLETELY forgot about that! I was initially planning to join the fun but apparently forgot and now it’s too late as victims have already been handed out. Drats. I guess I will have to wait til the next one.


I was hoping you would be mine. Lol.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> OMG you just reminded me of the secret reaper....I COMPLETELY forgot about that! I was initially planning to join the fun but apparently forgot and now it’s too late as victims have already been handed out. Drats. I guess I will have to wait til the next one.


 You are more than welcome to just send me a bunch of stuff so you won't feel like you missed out. ???????


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yup! And to my surprise, it’s not melamine! For some reason I thought since they were a nested set, it was gonna be melamine. But when I went to pick it up, I discovered it wasn’t.


They are VERY heavy, too. Kind of regretting not buying them.........


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> They are VERY heavy, too. Kind of regretting not buying them.........


Maybe you should go back while they’re still there ?

In all seriousness, don’t let me sway you one way or another. I have a growing stack of these heavy bowls now that I don’t know what to do with them all! But, I could say that about a LOT of my Halloween stuff. Do I need another cauldron? No. Will I buy another one if I see it? Probably.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Maybe you should go back while they’re still there ?
> 
> In all seriousness, don’t let me sway you one way or another. I have a growing stack of these heavy bowls now that I don’t know what to do with them all! But, I could say that about a LOT of my Halloween stuff. Do I need another cauldron? No. Will I buy another one if I see it? Probably.


ahem ..........








There is one small flaw on the back of the middle bowl that says "Treat". There is a small spot where the glaze was missed. I just hit it with a sharpie and it's fine.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> ahem ..........
> View attachment 716874
> 
> There is one small flaw on the back of the middle bowl that says "Treat". There is a small spot where the glaze was missed. I just hit it with a sharpie and it's fine.


Damn girl you move quick! ??


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Damn girl you move quick! ??


I was already at the store when I saw your post and it's only a 5-minute drive from my house! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I didn’t even open mine yet...I hope they’re all in tact!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I didn’t even open mine yet...I hope they’re all in tact!


They are very well packaged. I am going to save all the pieces, including the band, to store them offseason. I think it will go a long way to helping them store safely.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> They are very well packaged. I am going to save all the pieces, including the band, to store them offseason. I think it will go a long way to helping them store safely.


Very true, especially with the matte black! I think they may scuff easy, but that sort of thing generally isn’t an issue with me since I don’t have kids ?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Andromalius said:


> I’m trying to respond to the poster who just finished their master’s degree. I thought it was this board. Can’t find it! Anyone remember ?


Me. It has been a goal for 20+ years. I had planned on going back after my boys were born, but my oldest child has Asperger's Syndrome and he needed me. Once he graduated high school and started college I decided to start as well. Took me 2.5 years, but I did it


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

What are the actual costs of the Cauldron bowl and mugs? Trying to figure out how much people are actually marking these up.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

A Little Odd said:


> What are the actual costs of the Cauldron bowl and mugs? Trying to figure out how much people are actually marking these up.


I haven't run across any of the large cauldron bowls but the cute little footed cauldron mugs are $4.99 retail.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> What are the actual costs of the Cauldron bowl and mugs? Trying to figure out how much people are actually marking these up.


The bowl was $14.99. Congratulations on finishing your Masters. That is fantastic!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I really like the cauldrons (bought them last year) but I’m kind of on the fence about the mugs. They seem like a much thinner, more lightweight material. I need my mug to have some kind of weight to it for stability. Anyone else thought that?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I really like the cauldrons (bought them last year) but I’m kind of on the fence about the mugs. They seem like a much thinner, more lightweight material. I need my mug to have some kind of weight to it for stability. Anyone else thought that?


I think that's smart seeing how banged up the larger, sturdier bowls were in the store.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I really like the cauldrons (bought them last year) but I’m kind of on the fence about the mugs. They seem like a much thinner, more lightweight material. I need my mug to have some kind of weight to it for stability. Anyone else thought that?


I bought them to use as candy topping and dip holders for 2 separate parties this year. I have a couple RD mugs that I found this year but too afraid to drink from them yet. Usually I use a nice heavy Dunkin Donuts mug that my kid bought me for Christmas for hot beverages. I'm an iced coffee kinda girl


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I haven't run across any of the large cauldron bowls but the cute little footed cauldron mugs are $4.99 retail.


Looks like people are trying to get around $20 for them on various sites. Quite the mark-up. I don't think I am that in need of a new mug.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> The bowl was $14.99. Congratulations on finishing your Masters. That is fantastic!


Wow, really marking these up! Have seen up to $50 on these
Thank you!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

its almost gone but the cat dish is online at tj maxx 3.99 plus shipping of course!

wow.... gone!


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

I still love my Black Hat Inn sign the most but I would have bought this one in a heartbeat had I saw it first.. Love it... The Wizard of Oz is my most favorite movie and this reminded me of that..


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

robin19871 said:


> I still love my Black Hat Inn sign the most but I would have bought this one in a heartbeat had I saw it first.. Love it... The Wizard of Oz is my most favorite movie and this reminded me of that..
> View attachment 716908


Have you been to Beech Mountain, North Carolina? They have a Land of Oz and Autumn in Oz weekend a couple times a year. It’s so worth it if you are a fan.








Land of Oz Theme Park


America's Original Wizard of Oz Theme Park, located on top Beech Mountain in North Carolina, U.S.A. Inspired by author L. Frank Baum.




www.landofoznc.com


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So far the only thing I've seen in HG is the photo op skelly tombstone & I have zero room for that & really not enough ToTers to justify it.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stores here freeing up aisles for more space. Lot out this am after the weekend. I found the ouija book set hidden. Yeah.


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

oscar&belle said:


> This is no Grandinroad crystal ball quality, but for $20, a cute find at TJ Maxx. It is battery operated.
> View attachment 716730


Ok, maybe it's just me. Does it bother anyone else that this has two left hands? If you hold something in front of you like that, both thumbs are facing you.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Malicious said:


> its almost gone but the cat dish is online at tj maxx 3.99 plus shipping of course!
> 
> wow.... gone!


Here in Australia, the TJ Maxx website won't even open for us! We have TK Maxx down here and they don't have an online store....apparently halloween will start arriving this week for us. I so hope they get the cat bowl down here!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

PoeLover said:


> Ok, maybe it's just me. Does it bother anyone else that this has two left hands? If you hold something in front of you like that, both thumbs are facing you.


Ohgawd...that would ruin it for me if I'd wanted to buy it. It would bug me forever. Are there only 2 hands or is there one on the other side?


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Ohgawd...that would ruin it for me if I'd wanted to buy it. It would bug me forever. Are there only 2 hands or is there one on the other side?


Oh no, I hope I don't ruin it for anyone. I think it's beautiful but that would drive me crazy!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

PoeLover said:


> Ok, maybe it's just me. Does it bother anyone else that this has two left hands? If you hold something in front of you like that, both thumbs are facing you.


Omg that’s so funny!!! I didn’t notice that until your comment. Now I that’s all I notice ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> Omg that’s so funny!!! I didn’t notice that until your comment. Now I that’s all I notice ?


I completely missed it too! When I first saw the photo that was posted I saw the gold scrolls base and just thought “so pretttttttyyyyyyy......” and now that’s all I would see as well. Good thing I didn’t find one in my adventures yesterday ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Ohgawd...that would ruin it for me if I'd wanted to buy it. It would bug me forever. Are there only 2 hands or is there one on the other side?


theres another hand on the other side....but none of them make logical sense


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> Have you been to Beech Mountain, North Carolina? They have a Land of Oz and Autumn in Oz weekend a couple times a year. It’s so worth it if you are a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s so cool- never heard about that before! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Malicious said:


> theres another hand on the other side....but none of them make logical sense


Since there are an odd number of hands to the base, it does. Think of it this way - it is like the wrist has rotated and the hand has changed position at each point. Keep a single hand facing the front and it will look balanced.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sis went to the one on Rt59 in Shorewood & said they had quite a few Rae Dunn pieces. Clerk did say they've had fights in store & in parking lot & people are crazy. Told her they have actually held back putting some stuff out in certain situations (I assume if they spot a trouble maker maybe??).


----------



## brixnivy (Aug 22, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Had to run out to the post office today during lunch and decided to stop by Homegoods. They had a good bit of Halloween out, but it was all over the place throughout the store instead of centralized. Lots of random endcaps, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> View attachment 715823


I love the key garland on the second shelf! ?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

PoeLover said:


> Ok, maybe it's just me. Does it bother anyone else that this has two left hands? If you hold something in front of you like that, both thumbs are facing you.


I often wish more things were made in mirror images instead of two that are alike. I need symmetry. But this two left hands holding the ball is too much for my OCD.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I never even noticed. ? I bought a set of lanterns being held up by hands from Grandin Road a few years ago and it was only after I set up a display with both of them that I noticed they were two of the same hands.


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I never even noticed. ? I bought a set of lanterns being held up by hands from Grandin Road a few years ago and it was only after I set up a display with both of them that I noticed they were two of the same hands.


LOL!! It would just drive me bonkers! If I bought it, I would do something to the pinkie finger trying to make it look like a thumb and probably completely ruin it.


----------



## krystal081 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Guys-- We just got a homegoods store nearby abt 2 years ago. I picked up a couple of pieces at Halloween by Corner Ruby-- one of the pieces looks like this:









And the other one I got was a teapot. Does anyone know if there were other pieces in the collection? Has anyone seen these since in store? There isn't a lot of info on the web abt them, and I'm trying to see if it's a fruitless search


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

krystal081 said:


> Hi Guys-- We just got a homegoods store nearby abt 2 years ago. I picked up a couple of pieces at Halloween by Corner Ruby-- one of the pieces looks like this:
> View attachment 717184
> 
> 
> And the other one I got was a teapot. Does anyone know if there were other pieces in the collection? Has anyone seen these since in store? There isn't a lot of info on the web abt them, and I'm trying to see if it's a fruitless search


That’s cute! 

Geez I’m seeing a lot of nice stuff posted on here... I feel like my HG is slacking this year!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Thank you to all that were looking for the cauldron cookie jar on my behalf. I did find it today along with the mugs. And now I am done with HG until Christmas. My wallet can’t take anymore lol


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 717199
> Thank you to all that were looking for the cauldron cookie jar on my behalf. I did find it today along with the mugs. And now I am done with HG until Christmas. My wallet can’t take anymore lol


IT DOES have a lid! They told me at my store that the cauldron doesn't have a lid! So happy I decided not to buy it because I would have been SO annoyed if I purchased it lidless (there were 3 that way!). So glad you found it! I feel the same. I am officially burnt out on shopping. I got my Victim's gift all squared away so I am DONE (famous last words).


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Saw this canister today, which I hadn't seen before. My store still has zero Halloween RD black mugs, but TONS of the everyday ones (that I don't like, haha).

Did manage to pick up a cool spooky mug and a RD loaf pan!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> IT DOES have a lid! They told me at my store that the cauldron doesn't have a lid! So happy I decided not to buy it because I would have been SO annoyed if I purchased it lidless (there were 3 that way!). So glad you found it! I feel the same. I am officially burnt out on shopping. I got my Victim's gift all squared away so I am DONE (famous last words).


There are two versions. Some are smaller plain cauldrons and the one I found today is a lot bigger. Here is the difference:


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

wicked_spoopy said:


> Saw this canister today, which I hadn't seen before. My store still has zero Halloween RD black mugs, but TONS of the everyday ones (that I don't like, haha).
> 
> Did manage to pick up a cool spooky mug and a RD loaf pan!


Those are great!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Andromalius said:


> There are two versions. Some are smaller plain cauldrons and the one I found today is a lot bigger. Here is the difference:
> View attachment 717209


Oh, OK. Thank you! It was def the smaller one. Those are really cute. I was going to use it to hold all my spatulas, etc next to the stove. I still really like it but the ones in my store all had scratches or chips so I passed.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Oh, OK. Thank you! It was def the smaller one. Those are really cute. I was going to use it to hold all my spatulas, etc next to the stove. I still really like it but the ones in my store all had scratches or chips so I passed.


Mine had a few different sayings for the smaller ones and I was tempted to buy them all. Lol. I do like the smaller one. The large one I swear I could put a gallon of milk in that thing it’s so big. Lol. 

A lot of them have crooked writing which stinks. I didn’t see any broken ones tho. 

Hope you find yours! Mine had the small ones out last week and then today the one large one.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> IT DOES have a lid! They told me at my store that the cauldron doesn't have a lid! So happy I decided not to buy it because I would have been SO annoyed if I purchased it lidless (there were 3 that way!). So glad you found it! I feel the same. I am officially burnt out on shopping. I got my Victim's gift all squared away so I am DONE (famous last words).


Oh and I need a few candles and some ribbon and I’m done with reaper too. It wasn’t as difficult as I thought it would be. 

The packing and trying to make sure it gets there intact is the most nerve wracking part! ?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

wicked_spoopy said:


> Saw this canister today, which I hadn't seen before. My store still has zero Halloween RD black mugs, but TONS of the everyday ones (that I don't like, haha).
> 
> Did manage to pick up a cool spooky mug and a RD loaf pan!


The Spooky mug is cool- is it stoneware?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> The Spooky mug is cool- is it stoneware?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It appears to be stoneware...has a good weight to it and is micro/dishwasher safe (my pet peeve with mugs when they're not....i hate handwashing mugs). HG also had some that had orange at the top and said "trick or treat." I hadn't seen these prior to today, so my store must still be putting things out.

Also, I hope everyone is checking the regular dishes aisle for seasonal things....I found the tricks pan in with the everyday dishes and saw a bunch of other halloween stuff in that aisle too.


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey, if any of you are super in the the snow/glitter globes like me I started a thread for them specifically! It would be awesome if ya'll wanted to post pictures of your collections and/or pictures of the snow globes you see on your shopping trips! I will be sharing those in that thread as I shop too, so feel free to look in there for globe finds. 

Halloween Glitter/Snow Globes (and water Lanterns)


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Got a skeleton crew and some napkins


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got an email from HG/TJMaxx saying that Halloween was in stores.

We'll see. I'm making the round tomorrow to a different store that usually has some good stuff so we'll see if that email is just a big ole lie!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Just got an email from HG/TJMaxx saying that Halloween was in stores.
> 
> We'll see. I'm making the round tomorrow to a different store that usually has some good stuff so we'll see if that email is just a big ole lie!


Out here in Florida


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Just got an email from HG/TJMaxx saying that Halloween was in stores.
> 
> We'll see. I'm making the round tomorrow to a different store that usually has some good stuff so we'll see if that email is just a big ole lie!


Out but not as much as in the past, maybe early yet? I see a tendency to have it all over the place in dribs and drabs.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Went by TJ Maxx today. They had a little out. A few skull candelabras that seem like they'll be popular.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I downloaded 25 pictures from phone to computer & something happened & can't post any.

Was at a strip mall in Tinley Park, IL (actually a few different ones on same property) yesterday & would be a dream for most of you. Has TJMaxx, Home Goods, Ross, Bath & Body, Pier 1, Kohls, Spirit Halloween & Super Target all together to name a few. Went to see if B&B had the "high end" Halloween stuff to see (primarily the white & purple candle sticks) & they did have all of it... Looks like swirling pearl bubble bath & also to find purple lanterns at Spirit.

However, for grins, I went to Home Goods & OMG was that store loaded. I took pix of each shelf section & came up with 26 pictures of Halloween. On the bad side, I'm old (ha ha) & thought I downloaded them off phone onto computer & something happened & they didn't save properly. I can open it but won't let me save it as a .jpg. Damn. 1 whole section was Rae Dunn & also saw pieces intermingled with other kitchen stuff....many of the things people posted buying...caldrons, black/skelly mixing bowls but much of it was white. 

Not sure of the brand but there was a lot of pieces that appeared to be the same designer that were very shiny ceramic & lots were Frankenstein, Witches, Skeletons, Ghosts & were cookie jars, bowls, coffee cups, treat bowls, etc. Very cute.

I bought these very large Bone China cups thinking I would use them for soup but appears might break too easy. Had a sticker on them like they might be from England:














Had tons of dolls/Witches, water globes, plaques, wooden figures, etc. & a huge skeleton dude (Bellhop maybe?) right at the front door for $299 that was very cute. Wish I could figure out how to get pictures to work. I will work on it & see what I can do.


----------



## Firewife8 (Aug 23, 2019)

jb1sb2 said:


> And it begins! TJMAXX
> Who makes the mummy candy dish? (Manufacturer name)


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Went to Home Goods in Dublin, CA today and saw a few neat items- enjoy:












































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> Went to Home Goods in Dublin, CA today and saw a few neat items- enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This item is fantastic. Hope my HomeGoods gets it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I'm kinda glad there's no busts that grab me this year because I have ZERO ROOM for any more.

I do wish they wouldn't break it all up when they put it out. I'd rather have it all in one spot instead of having to scan the whole store. 

I know why they do it, space, time & the fact that you might see something else non-Halloween related to buy, but I can't say I'm fond of it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

kristinms8 said:


> Went to Home Goods in Dublin, CA today and saw a few neat items- enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a scientific beaker snow globe with the eyes?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Is that a scientific beaker snow globe with the eyes?


Yes it is, my store had a few too , the clear ones and some were pink and some were green. very cute.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Went by Home Goods tonight. That store always overwhelms me, and this was no exception. Halloween has exploded at my store! It was aisle upon aisle of stuff, all jammed onto every inch of shelf space. Plus Halloween/Fall mixed in throughout the rest of the store. I took some pics of new or interesting (to me, at least!) stuff, but it would have been impossible to get pics of the racks - everything was just too tight.

They had some great glass ornaments, for people who do Halloween trees. 













And a LOT of Halloween scented/themed hand soaps/lotions/towels. Some of it was fantastic!



















The Rae Dunn words stuff is still not my style, but I liked some of the graphic stuff, like this divided plate. Unfortunately, it was melamine, so I did not grab it.







I thought these napkin rings were lovely







And here are just a few of the pillows. Several of these were really great quality. The pictures don't show the variety of fabrics.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

They also had a lot of table runners. Here are a few. The black one is actually a REALLY soft velvet with silver skulls sewn in. Very subtle and pretty, plus there was a matching tablecloth. The first rustic skeleton tempted me the most, though, but it was too short for my table.





































I love a Charlie Brown theme, so had to grab these kids pajamas (next door at TJMaxx)







There were TONS of these witches in the store. If anyone likes a witch figurine, HomeGoods is your store this year. I also thought this little bird was darling.













I also got this. I thought it was a vase at first, but it's actually a lantern, with an LED candle inside. Super pretty in person.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

NH708 said:


> They also had a lot of table runners. Here are a few. The black one is actually a REALLY soft velvet with silver skulls sewn in. Very subtle and pretty, plus there was a matching tablecloth. The first rustic skeleton tempted me the most, though, but it was too short for my table.
> View attachment 717449
> View attachment 717450
> View attachment 717451
> ...


Great finds! I really like the subtle embroidered skull runner & that awesome lantern!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

sumrtym said:


> The frankenstein is at my homegoods now.


Hope you bought him. Still hoping to find one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to two Homgoods today and it almost looked like they were winding down! Is that even possible in August? I still haven't seen a lot of the things I've seen posted on this thread, so hopefully it was just a time of day thing. The second one had a Joanne's next year and the shelves were half empty.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Oops! Joanne's next door!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked this up at home goods today they had so much stuff out 
i absolutely love this so had to bring it home


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

here is more goodies they had


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and more


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I was not impressed with the merchandise at my closest TJMaxx. Since I really didn’t need anything, I guess that’s a good thing. I did pick up two of the palm reader pillows by Max Studio. I’m not 100% sure, but this is possibly my first purchase this season from TJMaxx. That’s very unusual.


----------



## krystal081 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hubby and I hit 2 HomeGoods, 2 TJMaxx, 2 michaels, and a Marshalls today, on the hunt for all the things. My target order arrived today as well.


































We stopped by a target today, but nothing out for Halloween yet. I’m not happy with them at the moment, as nearly all of my mini mantle items arrived banged up and broken, so will have to be returned (nearest target is an hour away). However, I just got an email a little bit ago that the ouija board tray is back in stock there, so I did go ahead and order that. Fingers crossed that it arrives intact.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

krystal081 said:


> Hubby and I hit 2 HomeGoods, 2 TJMaxx, 2 michaels, and a Marshalls today, on the hunt for all the things. My target order arrived today as well.
> 
> View attachment 717614
> 
> ...


Wow! Great haul!!! Can I get a close-up pic of the 2 Blue Sky tea light holders on the left? I’d don’t think I’ve seen those in my stores.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

All, I’d like you to meet my new boo ?








I finally found my cutie boo candy bowl?!!! 

I was also successful in finding my Halloween bingo plates. However, the size of the plates were much smaller than I thought they’d be. _Maybe_ 5”x5”? So I passed on those. They were cute, but too tiny for me.

Still on the search for my haunted and ouija cookie jars??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up these today


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Almost every single thing I have found lately that I'm interested in has been broken. Chips, entire corners missing, etc...


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

A Little Odd said:


> Almost every single thing I have found lately that I'm interested in has been broken. Chips, entire corners missing, etc...


Bummer!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> Almost every single thing I have found lately that I'm interested in has been broken. Chips, entire corners missing, etc...


So disappointing!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Picked up these today
> 
> View attachment 717671


Love those plates!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Illysium said:


> Love those plates!


me to i was so happy i could get 4 of each dinner and saled plates


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

DisturbedKitty said:


> All, I’d like you to meet my new boo ?
> View attachment 717656
> 
> I finally found my cutie boo candy bowl?!!!
> ...


 O I really like that Ghost, nice find!


----------



## krystal081 (Aug 21, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> Wow! Great haul!!! Can I get a close-up pic of the 2 Blue Sky tea light holders on the left? I’d don’t think I’ve seen those in my stores.


They are these two:


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I refuse to get angry about the freaks that wait for the store to open just to but the Rae Dunn stuff to sell.... Ok great attempt but it really pisses me off! I don't want to resale anything but my Anniversary is October 30th and I truly love Halloween! I can't stand that these vultures have all their days off to wait for the stores to open just to buy stuff to resale. I will never purchase stuff from any of those sites. NEVER!!! I saw a dorky man today with a cart full of Rae Dunn mugs and stuff. He was so busy on his phone trying to see where to sell it. UGH!!!!!!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> I refuse to get angry about the freaks that wait for the store to open just to but the Rae Dunn stuff to sell.... Ok great attempt but it really pisses me off! I don't want to resale anything but my Anniversary is October 30th and I truly love Halloween! I can't stand that these vultures have all their days off to wait for the stores to open just to buy stuff to resale. I will never purchase stuff from any of those sites. NEVER!!! I saw a dorky man today with a cart full of Rae Dunn mugs and stuff. He was so busy on his phone trying to see where to sell it. UGH!!!!!!


What are you looking for?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just letting you all know this is the 2018 thread..... ??


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just letting you all know this is the 2018 thread..... ??



No problemo - loaded up the 2019 comments and rolled them over here to the correct year.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> I refuse to get angry about the freaks that wait for the store to open just to but the Rae Dunn stuff to sell.... Ok great attempt but it really pisses me off! I don't want to resale anything but my Anniversary is October 30th and I truly love Halloween! I can't stand that these vultures have all their days off to wait for the stores to open just to buy stuff to resale. I will never purchase stuff from any of those sites. NEVER!!! I saw a dorky man today with a cart full of Rae Dunn mugs and stuff. He was so busy on his phone trying to see where to sell it. UGH!!!!!!


Whatcha need @Hearthfire ? I don’t get lucky very often, but maybe I can keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Hearthfire said:


> I refuse to get angry about the freaks that wait for the store to open just to but the Rae Dunn stuff to sell.... Ok great attempt but it really pisses me off! I don't want to resale anything but my Anniversary is October 30th and I truly love Halloween! I can't stand that these vultures have all their days off to wait for the stores to open just to buy stuff to resale. I will never purchase stuff from any of those sites. NEVER!!! I saw a dorky man today with a cart full of Rae Dunn mugs and stuff. He was so busy on his phone trying to see where to sell it. UGH!!!!!!


My trip to homegoods today i saw quite a bit of that rae dunn stuff ..... black ceramic cake stand that said boo ? on the top. 
A very cute pitcher with an owl on it like this one. If you looking for something let us know!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Andromalius said:


> What are you looking for?


If there are any black dinner plates I'd probably enjoy those but I've never seen them. And of course I'd love the big cauldron. But honestly I'd l8ve the opportunity to actually see them and see what the fuss is all about. These women had carts with babies in them and literally rattled the doors telling the clerks it was 3 min past opening!! Then she shoved her cart in the door so violently, she tore ip the carpet rug. Then off to the Dunn stuff and started grabbing. Just absurd


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> If there are any black dinner plates I'd probably enjoy those but I've never seen them. And of course I'd love the big cauldron. But honestly I'd l8ve the opportunity to actually see them and see what the fuss is all about. These women had carts with babies in them and literally rattled the doors telling the clerks it was 3 min past opening!! Then she shoved her cart in the door so violently, she tore ip the carpet rug. Then off to the Dunn stuff and started grabbing. Just absurd


Unfortunately even after you see it in person, you’re still going to be left with the question, “what is the fuss all about?” ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I was talking to one of the clerks and she said her coworker got attacked last year by a crazy Dunnie. The coworker, who was tiny, got her hair pulled and then shoved to the ground as the woman dashed past her to get to the cart of merchandise she was bringing from the stockroom. She was so terrified the Homegoods actually closed for several days to figure out how to protect their staff. The woman was arrested but still shops the store. And she said another was arrested because she was stalking other shoppers and following them home!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's ridonk.

They need a better system.

Anyone else old enough to remember when you had to go to the store or venue to buy concert tickets? 

I am & I remember it vividly because I did it more than once. 

I stood in line to get Queen tickets in 1983. We all lined up outside Woodward & Lothrop, they gave us all numbers as we showed up & when the store opened they started with 1 & worked their way up to the last of the line.That way there was no shoving, crowding, running others down to get to the counter.

They need to institute some policy like that. Make them stand in line outside, give them numbers, limit how much of something they can buy in 24 hours at that particular store, keep it locked or behind the counter, just something because assaulting someone over cheap dishware is just stupid.

I'm sure it's great for HG because the stuff sells & it flies off the shelves the second it hits or before, but they need some bad publicity to hit the fan due to this nonsense. Assaulting someone over it is just ridiculous.

Like I said before, it's not my thing but I understand the love for it, & I hope every single one of those horribly greedy people end up with a garage full of worthless Rae Dunn. Then those that love it will be able to get it for a song!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hearthfire said:


> If there are any black dinner plates I'd probably enjoy those but I've never seen them. And of course I'd love the big cauldron. But honestly I'd l8ve the opportunity to actually see them and see what the fuss is all about. These women had carts with babies in them and literally rattled the doors telling the clerks it was 3 min past opening!! Then she shoved her cart in the door so violently, she tore ip the carpet rug. Then off to the Dunn stuff and started grabbing. Just absurd


Yep, this happens here every day at every store. I've given up on Rae Dunn, I can't be off work to compete with these people who obviously don't work. I am still stalking stores to some degree because I am looking for something non Halloween , beer growler I saw and am determined to find another one. But this Rae Dunn craze is sort of out of hand and I wish HG and TJ Maxx would stagger the times they put stuff out Although , I have to say it won't make a difference. I see the same Dunny people through out the day no matter what time I go. I go on my lunch break some and after work ect and everytime without fail, at least 2 of the same Dunn seekers are there, like I said there is no way to win here.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I think the stores are getting better at it. There’s no way to fully prevent one person from buying everything, but from what I have seen from a lot of haul videos on YouTube, they’re all saying similar things which is that the stores are staggering out when (and even where in some cases) putting out their Rae Dunn. It’s still crazy though.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

This isn't halloween but I need a few to use for Halloween so I guess it counts lol The one I saw at homegoods said New Realm Brewing company on it. If any one sees one and is willing to grab it I would be grateful ....and of course pay for it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Never bought from this place, but here ya go....









Beer Bottles - 2 L Amber Flip-Top Palla Growler


Beer Bottles - 2 L Amber Flip-Top Palla Growler from Brew My Beers. FREE Shipping & Insurance on all of our Brew My Beers products. Order today!




brewmybeers.com


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 717807
> 
> This isn't halloween but I need a few to use for Halloween so I guess it counts lol The one I saw at homegoods said New Realm Brewing company on it. If any one sees one and is willing to grab it I would be grateful ....and of course pay for it





Spirits Vineyard said:


> Never bought from this place, but here ya go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally unrelated but if you are buying something like this as a gift for someone, before you spend the money on this you should check your state's laws on growlers. In MA for example a microbrewery can only fill growlers that either have their name on it or are completely blank like the one shown. A few years ago a microbrewery in MA could not fill any growler other than one with their label on it. Technically in MA the one with New Realm Brewing company cannot be filled by any microbrewery in MA.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi guys - just wanted to put it out there in case anyone was looking for these because I am going to return them if no one wants them. They are the medium-sized, Rae Dunn dog bowls. I found a set today that says "Trick" and the other says "Treat" that I bought so don't need both sets. Happy to ship to you for cost of bowls + shipping (estimate about $15 for shipping but I can give an exact amount with proper info.) Pls let me know. I will probably go on Friday to return them if no takers but wanted to give you guys a chance since I know this stuff is elusive!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> That's ridonk.
> 
> They need a better system.
> 
> ...


I fully agree!!! I camped out to get concert tickets and, sadly enough, the perfect timed college courses. Kids these days have no idea the stuff we did to get where we are and the joys we had on the way. Technology has ruined that. The nasty people has made me dislike things I may have enjoyed. Butnow I refuse to support the Rae Dunn nightmare


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Yea it is crazy to see people pushing and shoving to get dishes for goodness sakes! I think the store near me doesnt have a set day they put that stuff out or nobody over here is that interested in reselling it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bobby2003 said:


> Totally unrelated but if you are buying something like this as a gift for someone, before you spend the money on this you should check your state's laws on growlers. In MA for example a microbrewery can only fill growlers that either have their name on it or are completely blank like the one shown. A few years ago a microbrewery in MA could not fill any growler other than one with their label on it. Technically in MA the one with New Realm Brewing company cannot be filled by any microbrewery in MA.


Thanks for the info, that's interesting , I never thought about that. I'm not giving them away though so won't be an issue. Plus it doesn't seem to be the same rules here. My brother runs a pub and they fill growlers all the time but most people have the metal ones but I think they can say anything on them without an issue.
I'm using them ( well redoing them to an extent ) in my Hogs Head Tavern for Halloween.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

mb24 said:


> I’ve been searching for the light up orange witch house since last year. Could someone please pick one up for me if you see it? I would be most appreciative.


Is it the one with a large tree? I've seen it 3 times but the tree is always broken. Trying to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Malicious said:


> Yea it is crazy to see people pushing and shoving to get dishes for goodness sakes!


How many of the pieces wind up broken due to that, with no one able to purchase them because of their idiocy? Don't be surprised if a customer winds up stabbing another with a ceramic shard in one of these stores sometime around Christmas if this ridiculousness keeps up.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

mb24 said:


> I’ve been searching for the light up orange witch house since last year. Could someone please pick one up for me if you see it? I would be most appreciative.


Is this the one?


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Well I'm kinda glad there's no busts that grab me this year because I have ZERO ROOM for any more.
> 
> I do wish they wouldn't break it all up when they put it out. I'd rather have it all in one spot instead of having to scan the whole store.
> 
> I know why they do it, space, time & the fact that you might see something else non-Halloween related to buy, but I can't say I'm fond of it.


Agreed! MD home goods do not have alot I skip to glen burnie Waugh chapel n Columbia almost every damn day looking for these with no luck!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> Picked up these today
> View attachment 717669
> 
> 
> ...


Those bat plates are adorable. I'm looking for the til death do us part plates


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Had to stop by the post office today and decided to pop in Homegoods since it was on the way. Since I have so much Halloween stuff and not a whole lot of “fall” I decided to pick these up. The pillows are a nice soft velvety material, and the book boxes, well what’s not to like about book boxes? ? Actually they’re a bit too much on the ”country” side for my liking, but figured they might not look so bad with other fall items around it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

These book boxes, however, are right up my alley. So much so that I bought 2 sets of them! ??


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I think TJ Maxx and Marshall's in my area are done getting new stuff in for Halloween. Very little left (maybe an aisle in Marshall's and only an endcap in TJ Maxx). Homegoods had a few new things (pretty cool black, metal skull candelabras) but seems like it's slowing to a trickle. If you intend to hit these stores up I wouldn't wait much longer.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I think TJ Maxx and Marshall's in my area are done getting new stuff in for Halloween. Very little left (maybe an aisle in Marshall's and only an endcap in TJ Maxx). Homegoods had a few new things (pretty cool black, metal skull candelabras) but seems like it's slowing to a trickle. If you intend to hit these stores up I wouldn't wait much longer.


HG and TJM in my town get more a few times a week including this week. Frustrating not to know the patterns nationwide.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> These book boxes, however, are right up my alley. So much so that I bought 2 sets of them! ??
> 
> View attachment 717970


I love those.


----------



## DonkaFjord (Aug 25, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I think TJ Maxx and Marshall's in my area are done getting new stuff in for Halloween. Very little left (maybe an aisle in Marshall's and only an endcap in TJ Maxx). Homegoods had a few new things (pretty cool black, metal skull candelabras) but seems like it's slowing to a trickle. If you intend to hit these stores up I wouldn't wait much longer.


The stores over here have been getting new stuff on the daily and oir TJ Maxx actually just made more room (presumably for halloween... god I hope it isn't for Christmas stuff now that I think about it.) They cleared out a shelf next to the halloween stuff and left it empty the past few days. We'll see what happens. 

I work for a similar discount retail store and are are just now getting the go ahead to set up Halloween displays do I doubt our competition would be slowing down before September/early October.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DonkaFjord said:


> The stores over here have been getting new stuff on the daily and oir TJ Maxx actually just made more room (presumably for halloween... god I hope it isn't for Christmas stuff now that I think about it.) They cleared out a shelf next to the halloween stuff and left it empty the past few days. We'll see what happens.
> 
> I work for a similar discount retail store and are are just now getting the go ahead to set up Halloween displays do I doubt our competition would be slowing down before September/early October.


Hey I’m old. Can you tell me what the phrase “on the daily” means? Lol. I hear it a lot


----------



## DonkaFjord (Aug 25, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> Hey I’m old. Can you tell me what the phrase “on the daily” means? Lol. I hear it a lot


It means 'every day.' Something that happens daily.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DonkaFjord said:


> It means 'every day.' Something that happens daily.


Thank you! Why wouldn't you just say "daily"?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Ventured into TJ Maxx/Home Goods yesterday after work and saw some cute things that did not follow me home though I was tempted.


----------



## DonkaFjord (Aug 25, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> Thank you! Why wouldn't you just say "daily"?


Not sure. Wasn't aware that it was a newer phrase because my parents and grandparents say it. Might just be a regional thing.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DonkaFjord said:


> Not sure. Wasn't aware that it was a newer phrase because my parents and grandparents say it. Might just be a regional thing.


Lol. I’m into typing less words haha


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I was going to do another round of HG this weekend but I think Dorian will get in the way. Still looking for the sugar skull tombstone. I don't think there are many Dunnies near here, there is always a fair amount of Rae Dunn no matter what time of day I go.


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

dbruner said:


> I was going to do another round of HG this weekend but I think Dorian will get in the way. Still looking for the sugar skull tombstone. I don't think there are many Dunnies near here, there is always a fair amount of Rae Dunn no matter what time of day I go.


Stay safe! Hopefully, Dorian will take a right turn.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

PoeLover said:


> Stay safe! Hopefully, Dorian will take a right turn.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, we are all wishing her into the middle of the Atlantic!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a doctor appt. tomorrow & will stop by HG on my way home. Hopefully they'll have something worth buying.

So far just from everyones pics & what I've seen so far there, I'm not inspired. I haven't seen anything I feel compelled to buy. Well nothing that's at a price point I'd bother with.

I do like that skelly tombstone that's a photo prop, but it's $169 & I just won't spend that much for it and I really don't have room for it.

If I buy zero things from them this year that wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I have a doctor appt. tomorrow & will stop by HG on my way home. Hopefully they'll have something worth buying.
> 
> So far just from everyones pics & what I've seen so far there, I'm not inspired. I haven't seen anything I feel compelled to buy. Well nothing that's at a price point I'd bother with.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way this year. With the exception of a couple of things, I feel like I've seen it all before. I hope they step up their game next year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So far this season I really haven't bought much & usually by now I've bought too much. I also tend to spend more money at Dollar Tree on crafting stuff. I bought a lot of small things (though not all for me) from Zulily this year but got some of it months ago. 

I'm really trying to cut back on stuff & purge stuff too so that has something to do with my lack of interest in stuff & we've just helped my in-laws buy a house so we don't have as much to spend this year & honestly, I'm fine with that.

I have MORE than enough stuff to do what I want to do, especially indoor decor, if I miss a piece here or there it's not the end of the world.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> So far this season I really haven't bought much & usually by now I've bought too much. I also tend to spend more money at Dollar Tree on crafting stuff. I bought a lot of small things (though not all for me) from Zulily this year but got some of it months ago.
> 
> I'm really trying to cut back on stuff & purge stuff too so that has something to do with my lack of interest in stuff & we've just helped my in-laws buy a house so we don't have as much to spend this year & honestly, I'm fine with that.
> 
> I have MORE than enough stuff to do what I want to do, especially indoor decor, if I miss a piece here or there it's not the end of the world.





RCIAG said:


> I have a doctor appt. tomorrow & will stop by HG on my way home. Hopefully they'll have something worth buying.
> 
> So far just from everyones pics & what I've seen so far there, I'm not inspired. I haven't seen anything I feel compelled to buy. Well nothing that's at a price point I'd bother with.
> 
> If I buy zero things from them this year that wouldn't be so bad.


I’m feeling the same ??‍♀ I stopped by HG after work today, and I had a couple things in my cart but I wasn’t crazy about the stuff so I put it all back. I’ve already purchased a few items this season, so I’m ok if I don’t buy any more.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

dbruner said:


> I was going to do another round of HG this weekend but I think Dorian will get in the way. Still looking for the sugar skull tombstone. I don't think there are many Dunnies near here, there is always a fair amount of Rae Dunn no matter what time of day I go.


If you happen to come across any Thanksgiving mugs w/ the orange interiors, I’d be more than happy to pay for shipping and then some if you’d be willing to ship them! I’m seeing a tiny bit of regular Dunn but really no holiday, with the exception of the 3 pieces I picked up early in the season. Now that we are into the season now, I think the shelves are getting cleared by resellers.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I’m feeling the same ??‍♀ I stopped by HG after work today, and I had a couple things in my cart but I wasn’t crazy about the stuff so I put it all back. I’ve already purchased a few items this season, so I’m ok if I don’t buy any more.


I’m glad I’m not the only one who does that! On several occasions I’ve either abandoned my cart, or just put everything back. Trying to only buy things I LOVE now!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If you happen to come across any Thanksgiving mugs w/ the orange interiors, I’d be more than happy to pay for shipping and then some if you’d be willing to ship them! I’m seeing a tiny bit of regular Dunn but really no holiday, with the exception of the 3 pieces I picked up early in the season. Now that we are into the season now, I think the shelves are getting cleared by resellers.


I would be happy to look for them


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you for your patience those of you shipped me things. Sent a message on payment for the one, and back to finalizing my gift box for the other, hoping to have it out next week.

Had a rough week of stomach issues that landed me at emergency room. They could find no cause for why I was there, but my blood sugar was high and they found a hernia (had one 2 years ago, near that one). Since gradually recovering from the we don't know why but not those reasons stomach pain/nausea, my eyes have gone out of whack. Near vision is fine, far....far from fine. But that appears to be from my newly diagnosed diabetes (when your number is 13 and they get concerned at 7....).

Of course, the BIGGEST problem.....what do I put in a cauldron cookie jar that can't now be a cookie jar?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Homegoods pics from me to return next week.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The pillows are a nice soft velvety material
> View attachment 717968


I loved the material on those too. Nice stuffing, as well. They don't match my decor though.
I ended up getting this one. Loved how it was reversible:


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

My HomeGoods is definitely still putting out new stuff. Here were some cute finds from my store tonight.

Some pitchers, dishes/platters, cookie jar, sponge holder, hand towel and ceramic buckets.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

NH708 said:


> My HomeGoods is definitely still putting out new stuff. Here were some cute finds from my store tonight.
> 
> Some pitchers, dishes/platters, cookie jar, sponge holder, hand towel and ceramic buckets.
> 
> View attachment 718082


Love the bat!


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

More from HomeGoods...

ADDAMS FAMILY dolls!! They play the song and dance when you press the button.









I don't know if all these styles of the book boxes have been posted:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

NH708 said:


> I loved the material on those too. Nice stuffing, as well. They don't match my decor though.
> I ended up getting this one. Loved how it was reversible:
> View attachment 718067
> View attachment 718068


Oh man, I love that! I would’ve definitely bought that, too, if I had seen that!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry for the long post, but I went to the Home Goods in Dublin, CA for a little bit yesterday & saw these, which I hadn’t seen earlier in the season:
















































































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

kristinms8 said:


> Sorry for the long post, but I went to the Home Goods in Dublin, CA for a little bit yesterday & saw these, which I hadn’t seen earlier in the season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool stuff. Love that metal sign & snow globe!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you for your patience those of you shipped me things. Sent a message on payment for the one, and back to finalizing my gift box for the other, hoping to have it out next week.

Had a rough week of stomach issues that landed me at emergency room. They could find no cause for why I was there, but my blood sugar was high and they found a hernia (had one 2 years ago, near that one). Since gradually recovering from the we don't know why but not those reasons stomach pain/nausea, my eyes have gone out of whack. Near vision is fine, far....far from fine. But that appears to be from my newly diagnosed diabetes (when your number is 13 and they get concerned at 7....).

Of course, the BIGGEST problem.....what do I put in a cauldron cookie jar that can't now be a cookie jar? 
[/QUOTE]

I knew you were under the weather from a previous post but that sounds like an understatement! Hope your feeling better. If you have a dog you could use it for dog bones/ treats ? ?


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

I have a full size halloween tree that gently moves and I was excited to find these Christopher Radko Shiny Bright ornaments and Garland for it at Home Goods.. Plus, I got a Hocus Pocus crock as well..Of the 4 times that I have been there in the last month, the same 2 ladies are waiting at the door and they grab any of the lettered Rae Dunn that is there.. They got there 15 minutes too late and me and another lady each got a crock.. YAY


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

robin19871 said:


> I have a full size halloween tree that gently moves and I was excited to find these Christopher Radko Shiny Bright ornaments and Garland for it at Home Goods.. Plus, I got a Hocus Pocus crock as well..Of the 4 times that I have been there in the last month, the same 2 ladies are waiting at the door and they grab any of the lettered Rae Dunn that is there.. They got there 15 minutes too late and me and another lady each got a crock.. YAY
> View attachment 718146
> View attachment 718147
> View attachment 718148
> View attachment 718149


Haha gotta love it when it goes in your favor! I have yet to see the same people shopping, but I don’t go there enough, and never at store openings. But congrats on getting the crock! 

I also haven’t seen those shiny brites in Homegoods for a couple years now! Either I keep missing them or my stores just don’t carry them. I’ve been looking for a set of the shaped heads.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love these masks! 











My HG is boring. I miss the 2 that are still closed, they always had cooler stuff than the one that's closest to me.

Visited it today & bought a soft throw with Halloween kitties (for me), some kitchen towels with Halloween flamingos (my aunt love flamingos so they're for her) & a little board book for the little girl across the street.

They still had that skelly tombstone photo prop thing. Up on a table top of course. That giant thing that's almost as big as I am & I'm 5'2" & they'd put it up on a table. Typical HG.

I didn't have the strength to walk down to TJMaxx. I needed to get to Dunkin Donuts stat to get a donut & pumpkin latte because I'd just been to the doctor & had to fast to get bloodwork done so I was not feeling too hot.

I like to hit up a crappy food place after the doc because it's either a celebration of doing well or my "last meal" because I gotta cut out MORE crap I love! Today was sheer starvation & a celebration.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha gotta love it when it goes in your favor! I have yet to see the same people shopping, but I don’t go there enough, and never at store openings. But congrats on getting the crock!
> 
> I also haven’t seen those shiny brites in Homegoods for a couple years now! Either I keep missing them or my stores just don’t carry them. I’ve been looking for a set of the shaped heads.


 Yes, I was so excited to get the Shiny Brites... They did have the mummy head ones as well but I personally loved the ones that I bought up close, better... The same 2 ladies are always there.. UGH... I was getting ready to grab a friend of mine and go have coffee at the front door for 30 minutes prior just to spite them..LOL


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

sumrtym said:


> Thank you for your patience those of you shipped me things. Sent a message on payment for the one, and back to finalizing my gift box for the other, hoping to have it out next week.
> 
> Had a rough week of stomach issues that landed me at emergency room. They could find no cause for why I was there, but my blood sugar was high and they found a hernia (had one 2 years ago, near that one). Since gradually recovering from the we don't know why but not those reasons stomach pain/nausea, my eyes have gone out of whack. Near vision is fine, far....far from fine. But that appears to be from my newly diagnosed diabetes (when your number is 13 and they get concerned at 7....).
> 
> Of course, the BIGGEST problem.....what do I put in a cauldron cookie jar that can't now be a cookie jar?


I'm sorry to hear you have been feeling punk and having these issues. As far as the cauldron, The usual stuff you put in there, eye of newt, spider webs , zombie ears, wolfsbane, you know the drill. Feel better soon!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

NH708 said:


> More from HomeGoods...
> 
> ADDAMS FAMILY dolls!! They play the song and dance when you press the button.
> View attachment 718085
> ...


If anyone sees mortica fester or gomez dolls grab them for me pleezz!!! Not here in my stores. Ill gladly pay n pay ship of course. Thnx so much


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I bought the giant skeleton nutcracker online from tj maxx i had seen him in the store. Why oh why did i do that i swear they chopped his legs off the stand to fit him in the box ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks to @NH708 for showing me this pillow, because I now neeeeeeeed this! If anyone happens to spot this (2 of them actually) and you wouldn’t mind shipping them, I would be more than happy to pay you for your time! I did go to one store today but they hardly had any Halloween left at all, and I’m running out of steam looking for things. I thought I was done shopping ?


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> Sorry for the long post, but I went to the Home Goods in Dublin, CA for a little bit yesterday & saw these, which I hadn’t seen earlier in the season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those masks are awesome!!!... ugh just when I thought I was done stalking my HG


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m really digging those devil masks too! In particular the female one. If anyone sees either the male or female in your stores, please grab them! ???

It reminds me of this one that I bought on Amazon a few years ago. Did anyone watch Scream Queens?



Amazon.com


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I was wrong about Homegoods winding down! I went to one this morning and they had more stuff and an empty aisle for more! I didn't buy anything but it is nice to know it is worth going back. I have given up on the sugar skull tombstone and spent my $99 on an inflatable at Lowes instead, the black tree with pumpkins and ghosts. Of course the tombstone will be at Homegoods next time I go.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I hope I am wron


dbruner said:


> I was wrong about Homegoods winding down! I went to one this morning and they had more stuff and an empty aisle for more! I didn't buy anything but it is nice to know it is worth going back. I have given up on the sugar skull tombstone and spent my $99 on an inflatable at Lowes instead, the black tree with pumpkins and ghosts. Of course the tombstone will be at Homegoods next time I go.


I hope I am wrong about mine, too!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I found these Fortune teller books today. They seem different to me than the others but I'm really not sure. I have my others put away. I saw a pic recentlly but I can't find it. The black one looks familiar so I think it is the same


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I found these Fortune teller books today. They seem different to me than the others but I'm really not sure. I have my others put away. I saw a pic recentlly but I can't find it. The black one looks familiar so I think it is the same
> View attachment 718372


I think this set may be new for this year, and I just picked up 2 sets myself the other day! I know the ones they had last year had “Lenormand” on the medium sized box, but I don’t recall what the larger or smaller ones looked like. I gave the smaller one away in the secret Reaper exchange. I made a set of Runes and needed something to put them in and the small one was the perfect size. I don’t know if I even ever owned the larger one because all of the ones I have aren’t fortune teller related. But I do still have the medium size Lenormand one on my bookshelf.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Visited a Home Goods in Reno on vacation yesterday & saw this cute guy











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

They have a lot of different styles of book boxes this year. My stores didn't have any of the vintage witch ones last year so I was able to find some this year. I like some of the brighter colored ones as well , they just don't go with my stuff. I got these yesterday. Also got Snoopy, not sure why cause I don't decorate cute ever but he made me so nostalgic that I couldn't leave him just sitting there.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Those boxes are beautiful! I've only seen the witch tales one and the ouija ones.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Does anyone know if this is a sought after item? I’m planning to buy it and maybe trade with those little freaks for my haunted cookie jar.

Thoughts?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> Does anyone know if this is a sought after item? I’m planning to buy it and maybe trade with those little freaks for my haunted cookie jar.
> 
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 718405


It looks ridiculously plain, therefore I would not doubt that it is being coveted by many. Good luck bartering with the insane. I hope that you are able to get the cookie jar.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> Does anyone know if this is a sought after item? I’m planning to buy it and maybe trade with those little freaks for my haunted cookie jar.
> 
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 718405


YES! I don’t know what the orig. price is for that, but from what I’ve seen on Mercari, it seems like it’s being marked up much like the birdhouses. (And I’ve seen a few “sold”s in the $60+ range.)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually after doing a quick scan on Mercari, it looks like the majority of them are being sold for around $40. But either way, if you have a couple of items in your “trade” pile, that’s a good one to have I think.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for the input!!! After some consideration I decided to leave it. Honestly, that would require too much time and effort than I’m willing to give (I’m a lazy *****??‍♀). Besides, I’m sure I’ll find my cookie jar one day, and when I do it’s gonna feel sooooo good ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

LMAO I completely and utterly feel the lazy ***** comment! ???


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> Does anyone know if this is a sought after item? I’m planning to buy it and maybe trade with those little freaks for my haunted cookie jar.
> 
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 718405


Honestly I don’t understand the frenzy over the clocks and bird houses. No offense to anyone, but why do people want a ceramic bird house? Does anyone actually use them as a birdhouse? If not, then why do you want it? Just curious.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> YES! I don’t know what the orig. price is for that, but from what I’ve seen on Mercari, it seems like it’s being marked up much like the birdhouses. (And I’ve seen a few “sold”s in the $60+ range.)


I looked for both your pillow and the masks and both are gone here along with the ouija books. I’ll keep you in mind!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Probably for the same reason people buy any of the other RD stuff that they don’t actually use for anything other than display purposes. Which blows my mind, because I actually use all my stuff!

However, I would totally buy the “Haunted” birdhouse if I saw one! And wouldn’t use it for anything but display purposes. I can’t speak for others, but I love birds, and have all kinds in my Halloween display. Ravens, owls, vultures, and of course, can’t forget about the costumed birds that Target sells! So for me, I would love to find a Halloween one to create a little bird display.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I looked for both your pillow and the masks and both are gone here along with the ouija books. I’ll keep you in mind!


Thanks, I appreciate that! Those are currently the only things on my list, but if that changes I’ll let ya know!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Went to Home Goods in San Jose, CA today & saw these:









































































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

kristinms8 said:


> Went to Home Goods in San Jose, CA today & saw these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I haven’t seen many of these things in any of my stores! I especially like the fortune teller holding the crystal ball!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Holy crap!!! @Spirits Vineyard hurry!!!!
View attachment 718581


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> Holy crap!!! @Spirits Vineyard hurry!!!!
> View attachment 718581


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If it’s too good to be true, it usually is!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If it’s too good to be true, it usually is!
> 
> View attachment 718586


 I even put one in my cart for you but it didn't save it!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Might keep an eye on the site now and then i have noticed that rae dunn stuff appear disappear only to reappear once more ( same item)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It’s possible that it was never really available to order online. 

They’ve had this broomstick for $16.99 that I tried to buy a few weeks ago, and at first I tried to order 3 and it let me actually place my order. Bit shortly afterwards I received an email informing me they were canceled from my order and then you just got the same “sorry you just missed it” message when you went to the product page. Then a week or so later it popped up again and actually looked like you could order it, but when I tried to put it in my cart it would throw an error saying there were (0) available. Now it’s just not listed anymore.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was, however, able to order a few RD Thanksgiving candles a week or so ago. I was waiting for my order to get canceled, but it never did and before I knew it, I got a shipping confirm. Oh my!

Now to only hope/pray they arrive safely, because their shipping department sucks!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If it’s too good to be true, it usually is!
> 
> View attachment 718586


Oh noooooo!!!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm still looking for these spider napkin rings! I look like a stalker running in stores by my job morning n afternoon hoping to find them! I'm a nail tech so I go in between clients when I can lol.


----------



## palefire (Aug 4, 2019)

I have been haunting my local HG/Marshalls/TJ for weeks now trying to find the Witches Brew cabinets. No luck at all 

If any kind soul spots one of the green Witches Brew cabinets in the wild, please let me know. I will pay for it plus shipping and also love you forever


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Stopped by a new Homegoods today (new to me, not the world) and found this beauty! I may never find my RD Halloween canister, but this will do! I love him, although he does appear to have a thick glob of green paint right under his nose. Accidental, or strategically placed? Hmmmmm. ?

I also picked up this ginormous tarantula, and it’s heavy as s*** too....made out of iron. I really like this because most of the spiders that are made out of wire and fur or whatever other material is just way too tempting for my cats. This one I’m pretty sure they’ll leave alone!

I know I said I was done before but I think I’m done done now. It seems like most of the stores I’ve been to lately are winding down with their Halloween merchandise so I doubt I will find those last couple of things I was hoping to get. 

I looked for the few things that some of you all have also been looking for and nothing. No fortune teller book boxes, no Addams family plushies, and no spider napkin rings. ? Seems like all that’s left is a bunch of water globes. Lots and lots of water globes!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Stopped by a new Homegoods today (new to me, not the world) and found this beauty! I may never find my RD Halloween canister, but this will do! I love him, although he does appear to have a thick glob of green paint right under his nose. Accidental, or strategically placed? Hmmmmm. ?
> 
> I also picked up this ginormous tarantula, and it’s heavy as s*** too....made out of iron. I really like this because most of the spiders that are made out of wire and fur or whatever other material is just way too tempting for my cats. This one I’m pretty sure they’ll leave alone!
> 
> ...


I feel like my home goods is waiting for more. They have another isle empty next to the halloween! Them napkin rings are pissing me off! I need them! I'll watch for those other things too.


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Sashasmommy said:


> I feel like my home goods is waiting for more. They have another isle empty next to the halloween! Them napkin rings are pissing me off! I need them! I'll watch for those other things too.


Which RD canister are you looking for?


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Probably for the same reason people buy any of the other RD stuff that they don’t actually use for anything other than display purposes. Which blows my mind, because I actually use all my stuff!
> 
> However, I would totally buy the “Haunted” birdhouse if I saw one! And wouldn’t use it for anything but display purposes. I can’t speak for others, but I love birds, and have all kinds in my Halloween display. Ravens, owls, vultures, and of course, can’t forget about the costumed birds that Target sells! So for me, I would love to find a Halloween one to create a little bird display.
> 
> View attachment 718473


Those are cute!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sashasmommy said:


> Which RD canister are you looking for?


Haunted, Spooky, or Trick or Treat....black with white lettering. It’s amazing how many regular white non-holiday canisters I’ve been seeing lately....but never any holiday ?


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haunted, Spooky, or Trick or Treat....black with white lettering. It’s amazing how many regular white non-holiday canisters I’ve been seeing lately....but never any holiday ?


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Sashasmommy said:


> View attachment 718698


This it?


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Sashasmommy said:


> This it?


Buying it just in case! Hit 2 homegoods no spider rings or dolls!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sashasmommy said:


> This it?


Sorry, no, that’s not it! Not the ones with pictures on them.

What dolls are you looking for? I may have missed that.


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sorry, no, that’s not it! Not the ones with pictures on them.
> 
> What dolls are you looking for? I may have missed that.


Darn it! I'll keep my eye out. I thought some1 was looking for Addams family dolls?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sashasmommy said:


> Darn it! I'll keep my eye out. I thought some1 was looking for Addams family dolls?



Sorry, I guess I was confused! Yes, I think a couple are looking for those (including myself). I got uncle fester, but have yet to see any of the others in the flesh. They’re so adorable! I’m generally not a plushie collector either, but they play the theme song which I love!

And no worries on the canister. They are apparently very hard to find. I appreciate the lookout! ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Sashasmommy said:


> Buying it just in case! Hit 2 homegoods no spider rings or dolls!



Went to homegoods/ marshalls and tj Maxx yesterday evening was keeping an eye out for those spider rings / cannisters/ bird house etc .. none found.


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Malicious said:


> Went to homegoods/ marshalls and tj Maxx yesterday evening was keeping an eye out for those spider rings / cannisters/ bird house etc .. none found.


I neeeeeeed them! I refuse to pay more than theyr worth. People selling them for 40.00 . Nope


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

“
[QUOTE="spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Found a couple more things out today. The witch is about 4' tall and only $40. The pumpkin head guy is $50. The hasta lavista tombstone was $40. Found the skeleton bouquet pillows at this store too.


the witch is awesome!!! Such a great price for that height


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

My HG and Marshall’s haul


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

My HG and Marshall’s haul


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

Got these glasses at HG and love them!


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Chaserbug said:


> Got these glasses at HG and love them!
> View attachment 718816


Love these!!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Sashasmommy said:


> I neeeeeeed them! I refuse to pay more than theyr worth. People selling them for 40.00 . Nope


I looked at Homegoods and TJMaxx today but no deal. I collect napkin rings and I think I looked at these way back when stuff was barely anything in the Halloween aisle. I think it was a Marshalls/Homegoods combo store, but they would be long gone by now. I'm sorry, will keep them in mind for you.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Went by Home Goods (and the TJ Maxx next door) tonight. Again, lots of new stuff. Some of it may have been posted here before, and just new to my store. But most I have definitely not seen before.

Here's the Rae Dunn stuff. Lots more Thanksgiving, including paper products. They even had bathroom toiletry containers with the orange inside, lol. I thought the cutest items were the spoon rest and the pie plate.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

There were several more garlands out. The Goblin and Ghoul brand garland looked similar to other ones, but the material was different. I really liked it. I had not seen any of the "Handmade in Peru" garlands before:



















































There was a smaller Wednesday Addams doll this time, again dancing to the "Addams Family theme song." They also had a dancing Day of the Dead doll. And the other little dolls pictures had wire limbs, so they could be wrapped around anything.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

NH708 said:


> Went by Home Goods (and the TJ Maxx next door) tonight. Again, lots of new stuff. Some of it may have been posted here before, and just new to my store. But most I have definitely not seen before.
> 
> Here's the Rae Dunn stuff. Lots more Thanksgiving, including paper products. They even had bathroom toiletry containers with the orange inside, lol. I thought the cutest items were the spoon rest and the pie plate.
> View attachment 718931
> ...


There’s a “pumpkin spice” mug??? I’ve never seen those at my HGs before!


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

The exact same doorbell as Target's Hyde and Eek one, except with white versus black color scheme. This was also a few bucks cheaper at $9.99









Various mugs. The skeleton "mason jar" mug with straw was ADORABLE. And this is the first "IT" theme merchandise I've seen at HomeGoods (technically that one was at TJ Maxx):































Cookie Jars. The first is quite large. The little pumpkin was super cute, and only $4


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lanterns and a light"
























Hourglass










This pillow may have been posted before. But it's the first time my store had it. Very nice quality:










I thought this Poe typewriter decoration was really clever and unique










And this pumpkin "nutcracker" was AWESOME. If they had a pair, I might have been tempted. (No, I wouldn't, no way am I storing such a thing. But I'd be sad to pass it by!)


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

DisturbedKitty said:


> There’s a “pumpkin spice” mug??? I’ve never seen those at my HGs before!


Those were actually at TJ Maxx. 
I feel like the store is flooding the racks with their Fall stuff now. New Halloween is still coming in, just not as heavy as initially. But the Fall stuff is in the first wave, at least at my stores.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

DisturbedKitty said:


> There’s a “pumpkin spice” mug??? I’ve never seen those at my HGs before!


I picked up the travel tumbler version on Wednesday...I'm hoping my store gets the mugs though! They're finally putting out the fall stuff, which is odd because I feel like fall starts before Halloween? No clue, but all the pumpkin-y things and fall stuff showed up in an aisle at my HG this week.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

I've been holding out for the Pumpkin Everything mug but I like the Pumpkin Spice one too. Maybe one day I can beat the scalpers to at least one of them! I am in love with fall pumpkin flavors, especially coffee! So both of those mugs are perfect for me. ?

I picked up the jack-o-lantern canister today as a fun way to keep my Bones Jacked-O-Lantern coffee next to my machine.

I also happened upon a black Thankful birdhouse today at HG. It wasn't really my aesthetic but I just HAD to buy it to keep it from being resold for 3-6 times its retail price! Thinking it might be fine as a centerpiece for Thanksgiving....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I've been holding out for the Pumpkin Everything mug but I like the Pumpkin Spice one too. Maybe one day I can beat the scalpers to at least one of them! I am in love with fall pumpkin flavors, especially coffee! So both of those mugs are perfect for me. ?
> 
> I picked up the jack-o-lantern canister today as a fun way to keep my Bones Jacked-O-Lantern coffee next to my machine.
> 
> I also happened upon a black Thankful birdhouse today at HG. It wasn't really my aesthetic but I just HAD to buy it to keep it from being resold for 3-6 times its retail price! Thinking it might be fine as a centerpiece for Thanksgiving....


Congrats on finding a birdhouse! ?

For your Pumpkin Spice mug, you should look on Mercari for it, if you get tired of looking in the stores. Because there were so many new “pumpkin” mugs introduced this year, that caused the price on Pumpkin Spice (and Fall Y’all) to drastically come down. I’ve seen them for around $11 (not including shipping) which is CHEAP! So if you don’t mind paying a few bucks more than you would if you found it in the store, you can get it for about $16 shipped.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

For anyone who is collecting the black Rae Dunn Halloweenware, I saw these yesterday at Michaels and they would go perfect with it. They are just the right size for a chili bowl and only $8 full-price (but who pays full price at Michaels?). LOL They are nicely weighted stoneware, too. I wish I had a use for them because I would have snatched them up but I already have a full collection of vintage Halloween Fiestaware and the matte finish would not go with them.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Went out this morning to my Marshalls & HG. No pumpkin at either, but lots of gobble and thankful. :/ Would it kill my area to get anything pumpkin?


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

If anyone sees the Frankenstein bust either the wavy hair in Louisiana or Texas let me know please! I saw above someone saw him in San Jose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just an FYI, Walgreens has at least 3 of the Addams Family dolls. Tonight I saw Wednesday , Morticia and Gomez. The tag shows other characters but that is all I saw in person. I have a pic but can't get my phone to load them....
They were 14.99 each. These don't dance but do play the song.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Just an FYI, Walgreens has at least 3 of the Addams Family dolls. Tonight I saw Wednesday , Morticia and Gomez. The tag shows other characters but that is all I saw in person. I have a pic but can't get my phone to load them....
> They were 14.99 each. These don't dance but do play the song.
> View attachment 719227



From what I could tell, the only ones that walk around is Uncle Fester and Wednesday. They’re called “runners”. I could be wrong, but that’s all I could find. 

I really would love to find these but unfortunately none of the Walgreens around me have them in stock ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> From what I could tell, the only ones that walk around is Uncle Fester and Wednesday. They’re called “runners”. I could be wrong, but that’s all I could find.
> 
> I really would love to find these but unfortunately none of the Walgreens around me have them in stock ?


Keep looking, the ones I found were still in the box. Someone stocking had opened the box and just left it sitting on a pallet of cokes, my daughter looked inside and saw the 3 dolls. The box said the 3 were all that came in it so I don't know if that is the only 3 they will have or if there is another box with other dolls in it. If so it wasn't out yesterday. I really would like a Granny and a Pugsley , then I would have them to represent my whole family lol
With that said, I've been thinking about taking them back because really wth am I going to do with them but my daughter isn't keen on the idea so who knows....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

It looks like from a picture of the Wed. doll about a page back there is a dancing version of her but that is not what Walgreens has, only saw the sitting dolls. Push their hands and they play the song. 
Would like to know if the other family members exist.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

From what I could tell when I looked online (and I searched a LOT of sites), here’s what I’ve seen...

13” dolls - Morticia, Gomez, Wednesday and Pugsley

9” ‘runners’ - Uncle Fester and Wednesday

6” ‘squeezers’ - Wednesday, Pugsley, Uncle Fester, and Lurch

I saw a YouTube video and I think I saw Gomez and Morticia runners, but I haven’t seen them anywhere else other than in that video.

No other family members.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s the link on the Walgreens website. Looks like they have 6 “squeezers”. But none sold in any of the stores around me when I use their store inventory locator.









Addams Family Mini Plush Squeezers Assortment


Addams Family Mini Plush Squeezers Assortment at Walgreens. Get free shipping at $35 and view promotions and reviews for Addams Family Mini Plush Squeezers Assortment




www.walgreens.com





Are those the ones you bought? The 6” squeezers?

I bought a set of 4 of them on Amazon for $29.99 that includes Wednesday, Pugsley, Uncle Fester and Lurch.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here’s the link on the Walgreens website. Looks like they have 6 “squeezers”. But none sold in any of the stores around me when I use their store inventory locator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the only ones I found were the 13" dolls. However if I find a whole set of the squeezers I might trade them out. I at least want to find a Pugsly 13" if I end up keeping those. Do you know how much Walgreens wants for the squeezers ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> No, the only ones I found were the 13" dolls. However if I find a whole set of the squeezers I might trade them out. I at least want to find a Pugsly 13" if I end up keeping those. Do you know how much Walgreens wants for the squeezers ?


I do not, sorry. They don’t list the price online and I haven’t been to a Walgreens in years! It says they don’t have any stock in any stores near me, but I may try to pop in one this week just to see if they do.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sorry, I guess I was confused! Yes, I think a couple are looking for those (including myself). I got uncle fester, but have yet to see any of the others in the flesh. They’re so adorable! I’m generally not a plushie collector either, but they play the theme song which I love!
> 
> And no worries on the canister. They are apparently very hard to find. I appreciate the lookout! ?


My Marshalls/Homegoods had Morticia, if you would like me to grab her for you!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nstope said:


> My Marshalls/Homegoods had Morticia, if you would like me to grab her for you!


Thank you so much for offering! Let me see what my Walgreens has tomorrow and I will let you know, if that’s ok? What day are you planning to go back to your Homegoods? Since I have a few errands to run tomorrow I may as well make Walgreens another stop ?


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

So I caved and bought the spider napkin rings for 28 damn dollars off Ebay. Kicking myself in the ass. For 10.00 item!As I look at all the sellers items (from homegoods!) Yet she says she orders from a supplier. BULLSHIT! Snow globes resell 40.00! Liar. I'm kinda mad!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sashasmommy said:


> So I caved and bought the spider napkin rings for 28 damn dollars off Ebay. Kicking myself in the ass. For 10.00 item!As I look at all the sellers items (from homegoods!) Yet she says she orders from a supplier. BULLSHIT! Snow globes resell 40.00! Liar. I'm kinda mad!


Unfortunately I know the feeling all too well. But at some point you have to as yourself, what is YOUR time worth to you? All that time stalking stores and driving to here and there, only to come up short each and every time. Which is why I started buying on Mercari and Depop for some of my RD pieces, because that kind of aggravation just isn’t worth it to me. I’d rather pay a few extra ducks (within reason of course).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

But yeah, I’d call bullshit on that seller, as well. Some of these people live to shop at those 3 stores (Homegoods, Marshall’s, TJM) just so they can resell.

Oh and I meant BUCKS, not DUCKS. I wish I could pay in ducks! ?


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Thank you so much for offering! Let me see what my Walgreens has tomorrow and I will let you know, if that’s ok? What day are you planning to go back to your Homegoods? Since I have a few errands to run tomorrow I may as well make Walgreens another stop ?


Sounds Good! I go to my Homegoods several times a week! It's just right down the street


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nstope said:


> Sounds Good! I go to my Homegoods several times a week! It's just right down the street



Ugh, sorry, I didn’t make it to a Walgreens today ? I was running behind schedule and only had so much time during lunch. I’m hoping to maybe tomorrow or Wednesday. I’ll keep you posted though!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Went to the Home Goods / TJ Maxx in San Carlos, CA yesterday & saw these









































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

So much stuff I haven't seen yet!

I definitely think Home Goods is continuing to get a lot of Halloween in. I just don't think they are restocking the SAME items.


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Unfortunately I know the feeling all too well. But at some point you have to as yourself, what is YOUR time worth to you? All that time stalking stores and driving to here and there, only to come up short each and every time. Which is why I started buying on Mercari and Depop for some of my RD pieces, because that kind of aggravation just isn’t worth it to me. I’d rather pay a few extra ducks (within reason of course).


Exactly what my hubby said! Although iam still looking I need 2 more rings but if I dont find them. At least I have 4. I definitely wasted a bunch of gas. Lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here’s the link on the Walgreens website. Looks like they have 6 “squeezers”. But none sold in any of the stores around me when I use their store inventory locator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went to 2 Walgreens today ( 3 I hadn't been to before) and only one had the dolls. this one had the 13 inch and the sqeezers. 6.99 each for the sqeezers so you got a fair deal. They had the 2 that didn't come with your set as well. They didn't have my 13 inch Pugsley though.....


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Visited Home Goods in Dublin, CA today & these:







































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@kristinms8 what is that last one supposed to be? It looks like a skull in a gas mask.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> @kristinms8 what is that last one supposed to be? It looks like a skull in a gas mask.


I kinda like it. It’s weird! ?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> what is that last one supposed to be? It looks like a skull in a gas mask.


It is an African carving of a skull. You were not _too_ far off, I guess?


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Still no more napkin rings anywhere? I could use 1 more pack. Cause the pack I got is only a 4 pack I need 6rings. I'll still hunt for that Rd halloween black canister too


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I haven’t seen any napkin rings. I went yesterday to one of the largest Homegoods around me and they are dwindling down with their Halloween. Doesn’t seem like they are getting any more new stuff in, which surprises me since there’s over a full month to go til Halloween!

I actually went there to return a couple things I bought from TJMaxx online.....only to discover you can’t just return something anywhere. It has to be at a TJMaxx store! Did you all know that? Ugh, what a pain. I don’t have that many TJMs around me so now I have to go out of my way.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Sashasmommy said:


> Still no more napkin rings anywhere? I could use 1 more pack. Cause the pack I got is only a 4 pack I need 6rings. I'll still hunt for that Rd halloween black canister too


I keep looking for them. So far I've only seen silver ones and ghosts , no black spiders. I will keep looking.


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I haven’t seen any napkin rings. I went yesterday to one of the largest Homegoods around me and they are dwindling down with their Halloween. Doesn’t seem like they are getting any more new stuff in, which surprises me since there’s over a full month to go til Halloween!
> 
> I actually went there to return a couple things I bought from TJMaxx online.....only to discover you can’t just return something anywhere. It has to be at a TJMaxx store! Did you all know that? Ugh, what a pain. I don’t have that many TJMs around me so now I have to go out of my way.


That sucks! I know you can return to any homegoods!


----------



## Sashasmommy (Sep 2, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I keep looking for them. So far I've only seen silver ones and ghosts , no black spiders. I will keep looking.


The silver skulls? Do they still have them? I havent seen any and I went to 5 different homegoods! Going to Annapolis today to try homegoods n homesense.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

Located the Wednesday runner yesterday at my neighborhood HG, and brought her home, along with a RD Fall Y’All white-orange mug. Small haul but worth the extra stop on my way home from work. ? She was priced $16.99.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

oscar&belle said:


> Located the Wednesday runner yesterday at my neighborhood HG, and brought her home, along with a RD Fall Y’All white-orange mug. Small haul but worth the extra stop on my way home from work. ? She was priced $16.99.


Nice! Yep, that’s how much my Fester was. Just need to find that Wednesday myself! 

Small hauls are good hauls just the same ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Nice! Yep, that’s how much my Fester was. Just need to find that Wednesday myself!
> 
> Small hauls are good hauls just the same ?


The Wed runner ? did you see my earlier post about the squeezers at Walgreens. I found some at one yesterday they are 6.99 so pretty much what you paid. they were cute, have you received yours yet ?

I haven't seen any of the dolls at HG so far.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Sashasmommy said:


> The silver skulls? Do they still have them? I havent seen any and I went to 5 different homegoods! Going to Annapolis today to try homegoods n homesense.


Yes silver skulls. I'm not sure if they are the skulls you are thinking about, I would have to see a pic. They aren't beaded like the spiders. They had them this morning.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> The Wed runner ? did you see my earlier post about the squeezers at Walgreens. I found some at one yesterday they are 6.99 so pretty much what you paid. they were cute, have you received yours yet ?
> 
> I haven't seen any of the dolls at HG so far.



Yes, I got my 4 squeezers from Amazon yesterday...they’re pretty cute! I’m glad to see I didn’t overpay for those, which I had a feeling I didn’t. So I have those 4 and the Fester runner I got from Homegoods a couple weeks ago. I’m hoping that one of my Walgreens will have something soon. The goal is to get Morticia and Gomez squeezers, a Wednesday runner, and if they have any 13” ones I may think about getting a set of those as well. Those are the ones I really would like, but I don’t wanna pay the $25 ea. price on Amazon so I’m hoping to see what Walgreens has first. When I stopped in a Walgreens yesterday, they had zero Halloween out. The shelves were empty and they were preparing for it, but the woman said they would be putting it all out by the end of the week, but she didn’t know what they had because everything was still all boxed up. Same with Target.....stopped in and they had the beginnings of their Halloween on carts but the isles were still pretty much bare.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yes, I got my 4 squeezers from Amazon yesterday...they’re pretty cute! I’m glad to see I didn’t overpay for those, which I had a feeling I didn’t. So I have those 4 and the Fester runner I got from Homegoods a couple weeks ago. I’m hoping that one of my Walgreens will have something soon. The goal is to get Morticia and Gomez squeezers, a Wednesday runner, and if they have any 13” ones I may think about getting a set of those as well. Those are the ones I really would like, but I don’t wanna pay the $25 ea. price on Amazon so I’m hoping to see what Walgreens has first. When I stopped in a Walgreens yesterday, they had zero Halloween out. The shelves were empty and they were preparing for it, but the woman said they would be putting it all out by the end of the week, but she didn’t know what they had because everything was still all boxed up. Same with Target.....stopped in and they had the beginnings of their Halloween on carts but the isles were still pretty much bare.


That Walgreen yesterday had all of that except the runner Wed. They wouldn't cost much to ship , especially the 2 squeezers. If you need I can pick them up for you if they are still there. they had 2 each of the morticia and gomez squeezers. Morticia sort of looks like an octopus in the squeezers since she doesn't have any legs lol....reminded me of ursula.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

@Spirits Vineyard Well they didn't have the Pugsley 13 inch....thats what I'm after. Saw him for 25 online but I'm not doing that until I feel like I've searched long enough.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> That Walgreen yesterday had all of that except the runner Wed. They wouldn't cost much to ship , especially the 2 squeezers. If you need I can pick them up for you if they are still there. they had 2 each of the morticia and gomez squeezers. Morticia sort of looks like an octopus in the squeezers since she doesn't have any legs lol....reminded me of ursula.


She does look kinda funny, even beyond not having any legs. She has that extremely long head but little itty bitty t-Rex arms ?

Which 13” ones did your store have?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> She does look kinda funny, even beyond not having any legs. She has that extremely long head but little itty bitty t-Rex arms ?
> 
> Which 13” ones did your store have?


Morticia, Gomez and Wed. I'm beginning to think this is all Walgreens is going to carry in the 13 inch. Noticed Party City has the squeezers for 5.99 but they only seem to have the 4 you already received.

Wanted to add about the 13 inch that their features are embroidered on, not just the ink printed like on the squeezers. I like their faces much better, obviously better quality of course much higher price. 
I haven't seen any runners in person , what kind of face do they have ? printed or embroidered ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> She does look kinda funny, even beyond not having any legs. She has that extremely long head but little itty bitty t-Rex arms ?
> 
> Which 13” ones did your store have?


even in the 13 inch her arms are T Rex ish lol I kept calling them wrestler arms but T Rex is way more accurate a description lol


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Ive been lookin out for them ( spider napkin rings too) .....no luck so far


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Morticia, Gomez and Wed. I'm beginning to think this is all Walgreens is going to carry in the 13 inch. Noticed Party City has the squeezers for 5.99 but they only seem to have the 4 you already received.
> 
> Wanted to add about the 13 inch that their features are embroidered on, not just the ink printed like on the squeezers. I like their faces much better, obviously better quality of course much higher price.
> I haven't seen any runners in person , what kind of face do they have ? printed or embroidered ?



I’m wondering if more stores are gonna start popping up with them since the movie will be coming out soon....Oct 11 I think? Damn I should’ve waited on the squeezers, could’ve gotten them for a tad cheaper at Party City! Not only are they just slightly cheaper, Party City has coupon codes you can apply to your order, where Amazon has squat for coupons.

The runners are also printed faces just like the squeezers. That’s good to know the larger ones are better made! Although these smaller ones seem pretty well made too. It’s a nice, soft material.

Let me hold off til maybe the weekend to see what my Walgreens puts out! I hate to jump the gun on something because of my lack of patience ?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Meadow said:


> @kristinms8 what is that last one supposed to be? It looks like a skull in a gas mask.


It was a cool soapstone skull made in Kenya with a spider carved on top. Very heavy piece with some fun details.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

tj maxx online added this to their halloween items 





__





Page Not Found - T.J.Maxx







tjmaxx.tjx.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Forgot to post this.....picked these 2 up the other day when I stood in a double length line full of people to make a return only to find out you can’t return TJM online merchandise at a Homegoods (boohoo). I swear I pick up some of my best stuff from the shelves that line the checkout lane!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Forgot to post this.....picked these 2 up the other day when I stood in a double length line full of people to make a return only to find out you can’t return TJM online merchandise at a Homegoods (boohoo). I swear I pick up some of my best stuff from the shelves that line the checkout lane!
> 
> View attachment 719824


Love those. Pier 1 has em too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Love those. Pier 1 has em too.


They were $7.99 at Homegoods ?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They were $7.99 at Homegoods ?


Damn, wish we had one out here. Nice score!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

At first I wasn’t gonna get them.....you know how sometimes you can debate yourself when you pick stuff up when you’re standing in the checkout lane? But when I saw the price, I didn’t even question it....they just went right in my cart!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Forgot to post this.....picked these 2 up the other day when I stood in a double length line full of people to make a return only to find out you can’t return TJM online merchandise at a Homegoods (boohoo). I swear I pick up some of my best stuff from the shelves that line the checkout lane!
> 
> View attachment 719824


I got something similar for Christmas, because, why not get a “monkey” skull for Christmas? You remind me it has to have its first Halloween with me this year. It looked dapper with a tiny Santa hat.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I need a couple of those skull cakelet pans that they sell this time of year at Homegoods.....


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Will you ship to Canada!? ???



disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 716784
> picture I took before taking it back I guess I wanted to remember it lol
> I will be happy to grab you one if you want or if you can't find one. Just let me know.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, lo and behold the Walgreens I stopped at today had 3 of the Addams Family 13” plushies and only the 3. No Pugsley. And no runners or squeezers.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Well, lo and behold the Walgreens I stopped at today had 3 of the Addams Family 13” plushies and only the 3. No Pugsley. And no runners or squeezers.
> 
> View attachment 719917


really glad you found them. they have started to show up at all that I stop at. They seem to be getting one each and no pugsley. I think some other store must be carrying him but I can't figure out who.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Maybe they’ll start showing up now that they’ve released the movie trailer? I don’t know how long it’s been out but I just saw it for the first time yesterday. I’m also wondering if they have more characters in the different sizes that we haven’t seen yet (like for instance, is there a lurch in the 13”). I’m pretty sure I’ve seen a Gomez runner in that toy fair video on YouTube, but have yet to actually see it being sold anywhere.

These retailers just need to get on the shtick! ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Maybe they’ll start showing up now that they’ve released the movie trailer? I don’t know how long it’s been out but I just saw it for the first time yesterday. I’m also wondering if they have more characters in the different sizes that we haven’t seen yet (like for instance, is there a lurch in the 13”). I’m pretty sure I’ve seen a Gomez runner in that toy fair video on YouTube, but have yet to actually see it being sold anywhere.
> 
> These retailers just need to get on the shtick! ?


I've seen a video at a toy fair with Cuddle Barn who I guess put them out and I'm pretty sure what weve seen is it. They said that the dolls are Walgreens specifically but I know that they are at party city as well, so that is confusing. The Pugsley might show up but I sort of think that is unlikely as well simply because of the way we found our set of 13 inch. they were still in the box sent to the store and it said specifically there were only 3 dolls in it. seems weird pugsley would ship on his own so i think walgreens is only getting the 3. hope im wrong but that is what it seems like right now anyway.









To sort of keep it on topic since its the HG/TJmaxx thread, I think its weird that HG got the runners since this a new product. I guess it just seems like a different type of product for them to me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just saw that they are being sold at Cost Plus/ World Market as well.....Addams Family that is.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The 3 at my Walgreens were actually in a pile with other plush dolls....I forget what they were now, maybe NBC or maybe even Chuckie? It was the oddest set up!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Just saw that they are being sold at Cost Plus/ World Market as well.....Addams Family that is.


The plushies? I actually just received my order yesterday from them with the Addams Family melamine stuff. I ordered the large oval, the skinny tray, and the set of appetizer plates. They’re pretty cheaply made, so that explains the low price. I didn’t see any of the dolls online though.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The 3 at my Walgreens were actually in a pile with other plush dolls....I forget what they were now, maybe NBC or maybe even Chuckie? It was the oddest set up!


probably both, that is how I have started to see them. They have all the NBC plush, plus the Horror plush...chuckie exorcist girl , beetleguise and a few others.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The plushies? I actually just received my order yesterday from them with the Addams Family melamine stuff. I ordered the large oval, the skinny tray, and the set of appetizer plates. They’re pretty cheaply made, so that explains the low price. I didn’t see any of the dolls online though.


Apparently, Just saw the Cuddle Barn facebook page where they are giving away a different doll each week and it says in the description to get yours at cost plus/ world market. don't think it even mentioned walgreens lol
I'm wondering if they will be the store with Pugsley.....guess I'm making a trip tomorrow.

as soon as i read it I checked the WM site and not a doll on there just the plates and napkis. I'm going to go to the store in the morning and check.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kerimonster said:


> Will you ship to Canada!? ???


I wouldn't care to send you some if I can find all you want. Do you guys have Walgreens or a Cost Plus/World Market ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I saw a Gomez runner on EBay so at least it’s confirmed that it exists! I thought that’s what I saw in the video but wasn’t 100% sure. Not buying Ebay’s prices though!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Had an amazing trip to Home Goods in Gilroy, CA today. After complaining that I hadn’t seen any Katherine’s Collection this year at Home Goods I saw several pieces. I bought the Minerva Discordia life size figure for $299.99. Pricey, but a steal compared to the $1300 Grandin Road price several years ago. There are a few details that appear a little different than the GR version ie. hair braid missing, skull on hat missing, etc.). She’s my big purchase this year. Here’s a pic of her staged at our place with a lantern along with pics of some other KC items I didn’t buy.

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow what a steal! Yeah $300 isn’t anything to sneeze about but I would’ve bought her too at that price, just knowing how much the original prices of these things go for. I think they make slight variations for the stores they choose to sell at. For instance, I have that “Lord” picture frame and mine doesn’t have that red velvet band on his hat. I have never seen that in a Homegoods before. Or the door knockers.

Seems like your store had lots of great stuff!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wow what a steal! Yeah $300 isn’t anything to sneeze about but I would’ve bought her too at that price, just knowing how much the original prices of these things go for. I think they make slight variations for the stores they choose to sell at. For instance, I have that “Lord” picture frame and mine doesn’t have that red velvet band on his hat. I have never seen that in a Homegoods before. Or the door knockers.
> 
> Seems like your store had lots of great stuff!


Thanks So Much! Yeah, I like the Tuesday Morning version of the Lord better from last year. I was lucky enough to get the Countess at TM last year after Halloween & she’s greys, black, & white. Wish the Lord @ HG this year didn’t have the red or bronze touches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy wow, I've never seen any of that stuff at a HG. Was shocked to see it at Tue. Morn. last year. How much was the Lord ?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Holy wow, I've never seen any of that stuff at a HG. Was shocked to see it at Tue. Morn. last year. How much was the Lord ?


I think he was $159.99 and the door knockers were $39.99 I believe. I was shocked to see all the KC stuff too. Not sure if it’s late shipments just hitting now or what, but I was super excited!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

159.00 ?? someone will snatch him up , if people only new what a bargin that is even at TM they were asking 300 something last year.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> 159.00 ?? someone will snatch him up , if people only new what a bargin that is even at TM they were asking 300 something last year.


Agreed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Heads up: Currently 5-6 Rae Dunn Halloween pieces available on TJ Maxx’s Website.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Went to Home Goods in Santa Clara, CA today & saw these:





















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Went to Home Goods in Cupertino, CA & saw these today. loved the life sized Dia De Los Muertos Katherine’s Collection skeleton. Side note for Rae Dunn














fans- the Cupertino store has tons of clearance RD items as shown, not Halloween specific, but crazy amounts of markdown stuff. Santa Clara had a lot too, but not sure if it was on clearance yet.
























































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bought these at Home Goods in Fremont, CA today:


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

I found this witch at HG, and she holds a bowl in her left hand. Love that face! ?


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

oscar&belle said:


> I found this witch at HG, and she holds a bowl in her left hand. Love that face! ?
> 
> View attachment 721249


Love her! How tall is she?


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> At first I wasn’t gonna get them.....you know how sometimes you can debate yourself when you pick stuff up when you’re standing in the checkout lane? But when I saw the price, I didn’t even question it....they just went right in my cart!


I call that the gauntlet!! ?
Those are awesome though. And can't beat the price.


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

PoeLover said:


> Love her! How tall is she?


I’d say 15-16” in height.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Slim pickings in most stores, but I saw these over the past week:





















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped by a TJ Maxx yesterday. I hadn’t been to one in weeks because I simply wasn’t finding anything there. Today was no different. They had a few Halloween leftovers, but that was it. One aisle was already decorated with Christmas merchandise. 
I did find a cardigan and a pair of leggings should autumn temperatures ever get here, so it least I didn’t walk out empty handed. ? It was a record breaking 100 degrees here in Raleigh.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Marshalls now has online shopping!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Seems like less than an aisle left in most stores. Wish they’d just mark the remaining down 50% to give us some deals. I’m sure they’re just trying to maximize profits until Halloween, but the shelves are looking very sad these days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone interested in the black rae dunn mixing bowls theyre online at tj maxx atm


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I‘m done trying to buy anything breakable from TJM online because 99% of the time, if it can break, it breaks. They do of course refund you or send a replacement, but its a major PITA with them. I just have had bad luck this year with things arriving broken


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thought these were super cute late season finds. Bought the mummy lantern at Home Goods, & the throw at Sierra Trading Post. 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

kristinms8 said:


> Thought these were super cute late season finds. Bought the mummy lantern at Home Goods, & the throw at Sierra Trading Post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent finds. I have been looking for that vintage inspired throw all season! ?


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Excellent finds. I have been looking for that vintage inspired throw all season! [emoji316]


I’d never seen it before & they happened to have one at the front of the store in Reno, NV where we were visiting. It’s made by Cynthia Rowley & is oversized & super soft. I see a few on eBAY & one on Amazon but they’re pricey. I’ll keep an eye out for you.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw some cute stuff in my travels today..... hoping some of it will be left after Halloween
























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow, I’m surprised to still see so much! I went to Homegoods today, and it’s one of the larger ones in my area, and they barely had any Halloween left! Just a teeny tiny table near the checkout line and it was all junk....nothing good. They are full blown into Christmas now.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Did a little shopping today and it’s confirmed....Halloween has left my city from all of these stores! It’s all about Christmas now, however I did manage to pick up these 2 pieces. Not Halloween of course, but they go in my Halloween displays. I thought this was a cute take on the traditional Phrenology head....


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nothing in Augusta GA but this


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Does HG discount Halloween stuff ? will it start tomorrow or has it been going on and I've missed it ??


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Answered my own question, decided to run out in the rain to get a chicken and ran into HG, Halloween is 50% off


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

This year was kind of different for all the stores in my area. There is practically no Halloween left to mark down. Last year and in previous years there were at least 2-3 tables of stuff....this year barely half a table, if even that. Glad you’re still finding stuff!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

CA Bay Area- If anyone wants one of the large Katherine’s Collection Dia De Los Muertos Skeleton ladies they had one at the Dublin, CA Home Goods tonight. Enjoy! As a reminder, here is what she looks like:

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

I feel very lucky! Went to Santa Clara, CA today even though I called them on Halloween and they said they didn’t think they had the metal skeleton anymore, they actually did! Have wanted him for a couple years but never found one on sale until today. I also picked up a skeleton couple & a ceramic witch. For anyone interested in the light-up Witch Shadowbox they still had one of her left. I’ve included a pic below. [emoji88]Happy Hunting!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well it seems importing from overseas isnt the issue of lack of halloween this year. Ran into one of our stores today its three quarters Christmas I mean LoAdeD!!! Phewie on the buyers for Halloween


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah, the first time I saw Christmas at my local HG a few weeks ago (yes, weeks ago!) I was shocked to see the sheer amount of it. I think the buyers must’ve all dialed it back this year on Halloween because I hardly saw anything marked down compared to previous years. Sucky for us, but I guess smart on their part since they sold practically ALL of their Halloween stuff at full price. It’s every retailers dream.


----------

